# Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013



## Niza (16. Oktober 2012)

*Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Tachjen Leute,

Der Ökostrom (auch genannt EEG Umlage) der Teil des Strompreises ist erhöht sich um 47% von 3,59 cent /kw/h auf  5,27 Cent pro KW/h
Da darauf noch die mehrwertsteuer kommt rechnet man mit einen Ökostrompreis (Also EEG Umlage) von 6,2 Cent pro KW/h der Teil des Strompreises ist.
Noch hinzu kommt die reguläre Preiserhöhung.

*So kommen höhere Strompreis auf uns zu von mehr als 10%.*

Die Strompreis könnten so stark steigen wie schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr.

"Dann könnte die Kilowattstunde über 28 Cent kosten" laut Aussage von Süddeutsche

Die Netzbetreiber begünden den Anstieg damit das sie mehr Energie aus Wind und Sonnenenergie ins Netz einspeisen müssen.
Der ungesteuerte Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien trägt auch einen Teil dazu bei.

Und das heftigste ist das das erst der Anfang ist.

Eigene Meinung dazu:
Also ich finde das schon heftig das der Strompreis so stark ansteigt.
So lohnt es sich erst recht wenigstens überall Energie zu sparen wo es nur geht.
Ob das Geld was wir zusätzlich zahlen wirklich zum größtenteil in die erneuerbaren Energien fließt bleibt abzuwarten.

Quellen :
EEG / KWK-G
Energie: Energiewende: Warum so teuer? - Finanzen bei GMX
Energie - Strompreis: Strompreis wird sich deutlich erhöhen - Newsticker - sueddeutsche.de
Versteckte Kosten: Ökostrom-Umlage war längst noch nicht alles - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Energie - DIE WELT
EEG-Umlage: Preisexplosion beim Strom beginnt gerade erst - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Energie - DIE WELT

EDIT:
Der Diskussionsthread zum Thema Energiepolitik findet man hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...energiesuender-energiepolitik-die-dritte.html


Antworten und Anregungen sind Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Mr.Blade (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Ob das Geld was wir zusätzlich zahlen wirklich zum größtenteil in die erneuerbaren Energien fließt bleibt abzuwarten.


Nein.

Ich bin grundsätzlich für die Abschaltung der AKWs, allerdings haben wir keine gleichermaßen effizieten Alternativ-Konzepte zur Erzeugung vom Strom, weshalb natürlich der Bürger für den Mehrpreis der Erzeugung wieder mal mehr Bluten muss als notwendig. Der Staat kassiert mal wieder mehr ab als nötig, der dritte Schritt wird mal wieder vor dem ersten gemacht.

Merkel und ihre Regierung handeln dauernd gegen den Willen des Durchschnittsbürgers, disqualifizieren sich selbst, indem wichtige Versprechungen wie "Mehrwehrtssteuer wird nicht steigen" "Strompreis wird nicht steigen" ständig gebrochen werden. Täglich führt uns Mutti Beruhigungspillen ein: Das wird doch alles gar nicht so schlimm! Sachen wie Verleihung des Friedensnobelpreises an "ganz Europa" sind nur Spritzen, die von der Realität ablenken sollen.

Eine Schande, dass wir uns unter dieser Regierung noch Demokratie nennen dürfen. Die ehemalige Volkspartei SPD stellt aber auch keine bessere Alternative dar.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Oktober 2012)

Das stecken sich doch alles nur die Großkonzerne ein. Ist genauso wie beim Sprit. Warum sonst kostet wohl z.b. in Mekka ein Liter Sprit nur um die 22cent?
Die wollen uns doch nur ausbeuten damit die sich ihre großen Villen leisten können.


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Merkel und ihre Regierung handeln dauernd gegen den Willen des Durchschnittsbürgers...



Falsch! Der Durchschnittsbürger will doch die Energiewende und den Atomausstieg um jeden Preis.

Merkel hat selbst Kernphysik studiert und weiß, wie sicher die Meiler sind (nämlich vertretbar sicher).
Fukushima ist passiert, obwohl die Japaner schon 2008 (von der IAEO, nicht Greenpeace mit Ihren Idealisten-Ansichten !) gewarnt wurden, dass die Tsunami-Mauern im Falle des Falles nicht ausreichend hoch sind.

Fazit: Wenn jemand mir sagt: "Ich bin gegen Kernenergie, weil "wegen dem Atommüll", dann kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen.
Wenn aber jemand sagt: "Ich bin gegen Kernenergie, weil "wegen Tschernobyl und Fukushima hat man ja gesehen, wie sicher Kernenergie ist", dann platzt mir der Kragen...
Und wegen dem nachweislich unsicheren RBMK-Reaktortyp in Tschernobyl und den zu niedrigen Tsunami-Mauern in Fukushima sollen wir sofort auf eine günstige Stromversorgung verzichten?

Ich empfehle dann mal eine Werksbesichtigung in einem deutschen Kernkraftwerk...da sitzen doch nur Risiko-Junkies *kopfschüttel*

Kernenergie ist nicht da Ei des Kolumbus, gehört aber in den Energiemix dazu (CO2-freie Grundlast)!

PS.: Umfrageergebnisse:

Kurz nach Fukushima: 75% schnellstmöglich aus der Kernenergie aussteigen, 25% dagegen.
Nach dem Verkünden der neuen EEG-Umlage: 67% Kernenergieausstieg ein Fehler, 33% Ausstieg ist richtig

Medienmacht olé...


----------



## Supeq (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die, die sich nächstes Jahr über die hohen Strompreise aufregen, sind dieselben Leute, die letztes Jahr noch mit "Atomkraft- Nein Dank"-Aufklebern durch die Gegend gefahren sind...


----------



## M3talGuy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Die Netzbetreiber begünden den Anstieg damit das sie mehr Energie aus Wind und Sonnenenergie ins Netz einspeisen müssen.
> Der ungesteuerte Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien trägt auch einen Teil dazu bei.



Bitte was?
Zum Teil liegen ganze Windparks lahm, weil das Stromnetz schon ausgelastet ist!
Die sollen mal ernsthaft in den Ausbau investieren. Und ja, schön das sie sagen sie nutzen das Geld
um das Netz weiter auszubauen, aber warum leiden dann bitte die Firmen die diese Kabel herstellen unter
Auftragslosigkeit? Richtig! 
Wieso sollte man dahingehend investieren, wenn man sich das Geld lieber schön selber in die Tasche stecken kann.

Ich seh das schon kommen... Wenn ich mit meiner Lehre fertig bin,
kann ich mir gleich noch nen Zweit- und Drittjob besorgen, damit ich abends 
mal ne Lampe anmachen kann....


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wie denn Stromleitungen bauen, wenn die "Atomkraft - nein danke-Aufklebler" die Energiewende wollen, aber doch bitte keine neue Stromtrassen in der eigenen Nachbarschaft und dagegen klagen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Falsch! Der Durchschnittsbürger will doch die Energiewende und den Atomausstieg um jeden Preis.
> 
> Merkel hat selbst Kernphysik studiert .


Man sollte doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
Frau Merkel hat Physik studiert.
Kernphysik als eigenständige Studienrichtung gab es meines Wissens nach nicht in Ostdeutschland.

Promoviert hat sie in physikalischer Chemie.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Und wegen dem nachweislich unsicheren RBMK-Reaktortyp ..


Die Siedewasserreaktoren müßten alle sofort geschlossen werden.
Bei einem Druckwassereaktor mit Wasser als Moderator ist die Kernspaltung bei Kühlwasserverlust im Primärkreis sofort beendet, da die Spaltneutronen dann zu schnell sind.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dann mal eine Werksbesichtigung in einem deutschen Kernkraftwerk.....


Kann man ruhig mal machen.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Stromanbieter gehören zu einem gewissen Teil sowieso alle Deutschland bzw. den Kommunen da diese Anteile bei den Stromanbietern besitzen (Stadtwerke).


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Siedewasserreaktoren müßten alle sofort geschlossen werden.
> Bei einem Druckwassereaktor mit Wasser als Moderator ist die Kernspaltung bei Kühlwasserverlust im Primärkreis sofort beendet, da die Spaltneutronen dann zu schnell sind.



Ist bei einem Siedewasserreaktor auch der Fall (negativer Dampfblasenkoeffizient, da das Kühlwasser sowohl beim SWR und DWR Moderator und Kühlmittel zugleich ist).
Ich finde den Siedewasserreaktor nicht so gut, weil man dann die Radioaktivität auch im Maschinenhaus hat. Sicher betreiben kann man ihn dennoch, entsprechendes Containment vorausgesetzt (Gundremmingen).


----------



## stolle80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Sparen ist gut, aber wie? Ganz egal wie ich spare, tauschen jedes Jahr neue Elektrogeräte mit Klasse A++, neue Sparbiernen, achten auf alles: Kühlschrank, Warmwasser,Netzstecker Sparleisten usw.

Jedes Jahr zahlen wir nach, und der Stompreis erhöht sich weiter,es wird jedes jahr teurer...bis sich die Menschen das alles bald nichtmehr leisten können und Merkel und co mit faulen eiern bewerfen!

..und guck euch mal unseren umweltminister an...ist das nicht ein sportlicher Kerl.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Also überhaupt das Thema Tschernobyl anzuschneiden ist schon hart. 
Der fragliche Reaktor war nicht nur komplett unsinnig konzipiert, es haben auch so ziemlich alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Sicherheitsmenschen (von denen zu wenige vor Ort waren und diese dann noch zu schlecht geschult waren) versagt und man hat kurz vor dem Unglück auch noch ein total schwachsinniges Experiment durchgeführt, das den Reaktor weiter angeheizt hat, obwohl einige Werte wohl bereits in bedenklichen Regionen waren.

Das ist so, als würde man das Fliegen abschaffen wollen, weil ein Pilot, ohne Lizenz und ohne Co-Pilot ein schlecht verarbeitetes Flugzeug ohne Fallschirme und Funk, während eines Jahrhundert-Unwetters fliegt und dann versucht Loopings zu drehen, während die Tank- und Höhenanzeige bereits rot leuchten und dabei einen Crash verursacht... 

Fukushima ist da ne andere Geschichte, das war einfach ein Konstruktionsfehler an einer Gefahrenstelle.

Edit an den über mir:

Was hat Altmaiers Figur mit dem Thema zu tun?
Ist das persönliche Abneigung oder einfach mal sinnlos in den Raum geworfen?
Der Mann ist kompetent und sympathisch... hat aber leider den undankbarsten Job in der Regierung...


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Supeq schrieb:


> Die, die sich nächstes Jahr über die hohen Strompreise aufregen, sind dieselben Leute, die letztes Jahr noch mit "Atomkraft- Nein Dank"-Aufklebern durch die Gegend gefahren sind...


 
Ja, und blöd ist, ich war keiner von denen und rege mich trotzdem über die erhöhten Strompreise auf. Die Leute sind doch ahnungslos und lassen sich von "Propaganda" schon fast blenden. Ist echt eine Frechheit, Merkel weiß, dass die Meiler sicher waren, die hat doch Physik studiert, aber sie musste unter dem Druck einfach nachgeben. Unter dem Druck, den Leute erzeugt haben, die keine Ahnung haben. Tschernobyl und Fukushima waren halt unsichere Meiler, aber die Meiler in Deutschland sind von allen EU-Ländern durchschnittlich am sichersten, von denen die mehr als 3 AKW haben oder so.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

geld einstecken wollen sie alle, aber haften bei AKW umfall will keiner!

merkel Nein danke! es reich zu lesen das milliarden /billionen an Grieschenland gehen, wir bürger in DE müssen bluten, und die datrüben in grieschland beleidigen DE mit rassistische fahnen wie Hackenkreuz rum (Merkel in Griechenland: Proteste gegen in Athen! Das hat Deutschland nicht verdient! - Politik Ausland - Bild.de) und wir zahlen wie die dummen für Grieschenland, wir zahlen und das ist der dank?

strom hin oder her die frau merkel muss doch das geld irgendwo herbekommen. uns deutschen gehts eigentlich schlecht , warum muss merkel so tun als wäre alles ok? die Firmen profitieren aber der kleine man wie mich ist meist der gelochte! sieht man ja jetz, deutscher bürger muss im neuen jahr über 10% mehr zahlen für das strom netz, die wahrheit sieht ganz anderst aus , merkel läst das folk bluten.


----------



## Supeq (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Naja die Abschaffung der Kernenergie war für Merkel leider alternativlos (und das ist jetzt weder Ironie noch spaßig gemeint).

Hätte sie damals nicht den sofortigen Ausstieg beschlossen, so wären die Grünen wahrscheinlich immer noch Nummer Eins in den Umfragen und hätten in mehr Ländern als "nur" Baden-Würtemberg gewonnen. Im schlimmsten Fall würden sie sogar nächstes Jahr den Kanzler stellen (HORROR) und damit wäre der Atomausstieg auch beschlossen.


----------



## Bmok (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Mhhh als die letzten 10 Jahre hat der sich glaube ich verdoppelt.
Schuld sind allerdings die Steuern und die Steuern auf die Steuern. 

Gut der neuste Trend ist, dass wir jetzt noch ein wenig die Industrie fördern

Und zu den möchtegern Umweltschützern und Atomgegnern, die leider
sowieso keine Ahnung von irgendwas haben, das ist alles Lobbyismuss und Propaganda.

Letztendlich ist die Idee ja gut, aber mal ganz ehrlich, das sinnvollste was mir einfällt ist ein Wasserkraftwerk,
das ist wirklich Öko. Man darf bitte nicht vergessen, wie energieaufwändig es ist, diese Windräder und 
Solarzellen zu bauen. In der Wüsste macht das vielleicht sinn und ob Gezeitenkraftwerke mittlerweile ausgereift
sind weiss ich auch nicht.

Auf jeden Fall importieren wir jetzt den Atomstrom aus Frankreich und Tschechien und wir waren da mal Weltmarktführer. 

Fazit , ich habe weniger Angst davor dass ein Atomkraftwerk in die Luft fliegt, als dass
aus einen asiatischen Biomassekraftwerk die Hühnergrippe 3.0 ausbricht und die halbe 
Weltbevölkerung dahinrafft. 

LG. Bmok


----------



## MagicMongo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Fakt ist auch,was hier noch nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist,das unsere "Stromkonzerne" trotz "Monopol und Preisabsprachen",die oft Thematisiert wurden, "hoffnungslos" verschuldet sind.

Das heist also für uns Otto-Normal-Verbraucher,das wir nicht nur "Investitionen" mitfinanzieren.
Nicht nur noch "Mehraufschläge" für EEG zahlen.....

Nein....
Wir finanzieren auch die Schulden unserer Lieben Stromkonzerne.

Und bitte nicht vergessen,die Managergehälter sind somit auch finanziert über Schulden,die wir Bürger mitfinanzieren.
Über den höheren Strompreis....

Sry,aber da bekomm ich das 

Mfg


----------



## sfc (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ja ja, die böse Frau Merkel. Im Prinzip hat sie nur das gemacht, was ihr hysterisches Volk von ihr verlangte. Das mag ein Fehler gewesen sein, das sollte man ihr aber angesichts der damals fast absoluten Zustimmung nicht ankreiden. Erfahrungsgemäß motzen nun dieselben Leute, die sie damals bejubelten.

Übrigens gab es einen derartigen Aufschrei in keinem anderen Land - nicht einmal in Japan. Langsam frage ich mich, ob Deutschland langristig überhaupt noch zu retten ist. Ausufernde Technikfeundlichkeit, Abschaffung eines leistungsorientierten Schulsystems mit immer schlechteren Ergebnissen, falsche Zuwanderung, demographischer Niedergang, Massenverschuldung und gleichzeitige Mitfinanzierung von Pleitestaaten, abnehmende wissenschaftliche Erfolge, drohender Zusammenbruch der Schlüsselindustrien durch Fachkräftemangel und aufholende Tigerstaaten (die ohne alles blockierende Schwätzer auskommen) bei kaum existierenden eigenen Rohstoffen ......

Btw: Wenn hier schon das Feindbild Dickerchen beschworen wird: Adipositas-Siggi (SPD) ist auch nicht ganz unschuldig an den Strompreisen. Etwa durch die mit dreistelligen Milliardenbeträgen subventionierten Solarzellen für die Dächer reicher Leute - mit Waren Made in China. Teurer Ökostrom: Gabriels Solarpolitik hinterlässt Milliarden-Schuldenberg - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Bund und Länder mal ordentlich die erneuerbaren Energien fördern anstatt ständig höhere Abgaben vom verbraucher zu fordern.
Das Geld dafür bekommt man ganz einfach, wenn man die schwachsinnige Subvention der Landwirtschaft abschafft, speziell der immer widerlicheren Massentierhaltung. Würde gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: erschwinglicher CO2-neutraler Strom und gleichzeitig würde ungesundes Essen teurer, dass den Verbraucher krank macht und die Umwelt zerstört.


----------



## OdlG (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wen wundert das bitte? Wer ein AKW mit 1000-2000 MW abschaltet und stattdessen einige Windanlagen mit 5-10 MW aufbaut, der muss sich nicht wundern, dass die Stromversorgung lächerlich teuer wird und das in einem Land, in dem die Industrie auf günstigen Strom angewiesen ist. Hoffentlich geht dieses Jahr wirklich die Welt unter. Derart fehlgeleitete Entscheidungen der Regierung machen mich nur noch wütend...


----------



## bingo88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Da trifft es sich ja gut, dass gestern mein Server abgeraucht ist


----------



## Research (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Zu Merkel: Die hat sich disqualifiziert als sie für Gorleben gestimmt hat.
heute-show - neutrale Gutachten zur AKW Laufzeitenverlängerung - 03.09.10 - YouTube
heute-show - Warum gerade Gorleben als Atommüll Endlager...? - 22.10.10 - YouTube

Zum günstigen Atomstrom: Nur weil man nicht die Endlagerkosten eingerechnet. Mit ihnen gäbe es keinen Atomstrom.

Reaktorsicherheit: heute-show - Tina Hausten über die Sicherheit der AKW´s - 18.03.11 - YouTube

Zu den Windrädern: Ich bin von denen umzingelt. Gefühlt 50% stehen still. Ein Größeres Solarfeld ist nicht angeschlossen da keine Travos dafür vorhanden sind.

Zu den Stromtrassen: Die will keiner über seinem Haus haben. Verbuddeln kostet aber wieder nen Euro...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergo baut man keine. Moment, herrscht nicht jetzt schon Stromrationierung...

Zu den Strommengen: Hmm, habe langsam den Überblick über die Blackouts verloren...


----------



## matty2580 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Nicht nur den Stromkonzernen, auch den kommunalen Anbietern geht es nicht schlecht.
Diese gewollte Umverteilung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Leute habe kaum noch Kaufkraft.
Bei mir in Potsdam sehe ich ständig die Autos der Stadtwerke herumfahren. Stomabschaltungen werden da rund um die Uhr gemacht.
Wo soll das enden? "Strom ist kein Luxuxgut" meinte letztens ein Politiker der CDU im Fernsehen.
Doch ist es für Teile der Bevölkerung. Gerade für die Menschen die selbst mit Arbeit nur wenig mehr als Hartz IV im Monat haben.
Und das sind nicht wenig Menschen....


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ist echt eine Frechheit, Merkel weiß, dass die Meiler sicher waren, die hat doch Physik studiert, aber sie musste unter dem Druck einfach nachgeben.


So wie sie weiß das Gorleben ein sicheres Endlager für Atommüll ist?


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> So wie sie weiß das Gorleben ein sicheres Endlager für Atommüll ist?


 
Darum gehts mir gar nicht und sie sagt das auch nur wegen dem Druck. Wenn mal alle chillen würden würde auch die Wahrheit langsam von alleine kommen.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Politiker müssen sich eben auch mal selbst durchsetzen und nicht nur nach dem Mund der jeweiligen Lobby sprechen. Frau Merkel ist in dem Fall selbst schuld.
Wir sollten von Politiker regiert werden und nicht von Lobbyisten von verschiedenen Firmen denen sie ihre "Meinung" aufdrücken.
Das man nicht alle Themen alleine Regeln kann und dafür seine Arbeitsgruppen hat sollte klar sein. Aber man sollte auch schauen das die Gruppen möglichst neutral sind.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Frau Merkel ist nicht selbst Schuld, es ist einfach der Druck, weil die Vorgänger Mist gelabert haben und das "eskaliert" in einem Teufelskreis halt immer weiter


----------



## Research (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Meiler sind sicher... 
AKW-Stresstest: Überall Mängel - kein Grund zum Abschalten | tagesschau.de
EU-Stresstest: Norddeutsche AKW sind nicht erdbebensicher | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
AKW-Stresstest: Vattenfall in der Kritik | BALTISCHE RUNDSCHAU
Ein sicheres Atomkraftwerk gibt es nicht: Der AKW-Stresstest erzählt nur die halbe Wahrheit - AKW-Stresstest - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
AKW-Stresstest offenbart erhebliche Sicherheitslücken: Auch norddeutsche Atomkraftwerke müssen nachrüsten - AKW-Stresstest - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
AKW-Stresstest: EU prangert Mängel bei deutschen Kernkraftwerken an - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, und blöd ist, ich war keiner von denen und rege mich trotzdem über die erhöhten Strompreise auf. Die Leute sind doch ahnungslos und lassen sich von "Propaganda" schon fast blenden. Ist echt eine Frechheit, Merkel weiß, dass die Meiler sicher waren, die hat doch Physik studiert, aber sie musste unter dem Druck einfach nachgeben. Unter dem Druck, den Leute erzeugt haben, die keine Ahnung haben. Tschernobyl und Fukushima waren halt unsichere Meiler, aber die Meiler in Deutschland sind von allen EU-Ländern durchschnittlich am sichersten, von denen die mehr als 3 AKW haben oder so.


 
Frag mal die Japaner ob Atommeiler sicher sind. 
Atommeiler sind nicht sicher und das Problem mit dem Abfall wälzen die Unternehmen auf den Steuerzahler ab.


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Unglaublich wie hier der Müll mit dem uns die Atomlobby schon seit Jahrzenten verarscht heruntergebetet wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Zum Glück zahlen das noch meine Eltern und nicht ich.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



john201050 schrieb:


> Zum Glück zahlen das noch meine Eltern und nicht ich.


 
Wenn du das in ein paar Jahren selbst zahlen musst weißt du wieso deine Eltern immer mürrisch sind wenn du dir eine noch fettere Grafikkarte kaufen willst.


----------



## Dulla_Po (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Hier scheinen ja einige furchtbar viel Ahnung zu haben.

Die Erneuerbaren Energien sind nur ein kleiner Teil der EEG Umlage. Vor allem der Teil der Industriesubventionen ist gewachsen.

Die Preise für fossile Energie sind noch mehr gestiegen, darüber empört sich keiner.

Auch wenn unsere AKW nicht durch Tsunamis weggespült werden können so gibt es auch menschliches Versagen und Terrorangriffe als mögliche Szenarien. Wie die AKW in Sachen Sicherheit abschneiden kann man im Kuschel AKW Stresstest schon sehen. Die müssen für 20MRd. nachgerüstet werden. Eine lange Liste von Stöfällen kann auch eingesehen werden.

Wenn hier manche wie Heinz Erhardt die Atomenergie schönreden klappt mir das Messer in der Tasche auf. Die Kosten für die Entsorgung des giftigen Mülls kosten Milliarden. Das darf der Steuerzahler zahlen, nicht die Konzerne die sich einen ... voll Geld verdient haben. Sonst würden die auch keine AKW mehr bauen. Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten auf die Bürger abwälzen. Wer das gut findet kann gerne weiter gegen die Erneuerbaren Energien wettern.

Ihr solltet nicht ausblenden was der Strom der grad den Pc so erhitzt an anderer Stelle bei seiner Erzeugung verursacht und eventuell überlegen die horrenden 2-4€ im Monat mehr auszugeben und zu einem Ökostromanbieter wechseln. Auch wenn man sich sonst nur Gedanken von seiner Nasenspitze bis zum Bildschirm macht!

Und ich lasse mich nicht als Ökofuzzi zum Narren halten, habe auch keinen Grund mich dahingehend zu rechtfertigen.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Tja... bedankt euch bei den Ökos


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Tja... bedankt euch bei den Ökos


 
die können nichts dafür. Schuld sind die Energieunternehmen die alles auf den Staat abwälzen und nur die Gewinne abschröpfen anstatt auch mal zu investieren.


----------



## Dennisth (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Nur mal so als Idee für ein "Endlager": Warum schießen wir denn radioaktiven Abfall nicht einfach in die Sonne? Das sollte ja eigentlich billiger sein, als alle Endlager oder?

@Topic:

Ist doch wie mit den Benzinpreisen. Immer schön den Preis hochtreiben, denn man muss ja mehr Gewinn machen und der Staat freut sich über mehr Geld welches man sinnlos verbrennen kann (Griechenland hält uns für Nazis, aber nehmen trotzdem unser Geld?...)


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Meine armen Eltern  Ich hab doch einen FX. Das ist der Ruin für die


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

ich galube den Mafia Konzerne nichts mehr, die bankenkrise wird zu abzockkrise der Bürger .

Politiker sind sowiso alle gekauft ob spd ,cdu  alles das selbe . 

nur die namen ändern sich   .

ich will atomenergie , wer zu grünen strom ist soller das benutzen + bezahlen .

was nützt mir  wenn im deutschland keine atomenergie produziert  abgeschaltet wird dafür aber im nachbarländer desto mehr atomreaktoren aufgebaut werden , 

das ist ne Katz und Maus Spiel  , die konzerne haben doch in den nachbarländern wo jetzt atomreaktoren gebaut wird , schon längst geld investiert , und hier denkt der bürger joo  wir werden grün . 

wers glaubt ,  Die grünen partei  haben doch auf solche maßnahmen gewartet. 

macht mal ne befragung wer hier angeblich für grünen strom ist . 

ist reinste lüge von den Politiker , 

seit wann ist demokratie wenn ich nicht bestimmen kann ob ich grüne oder schwarze strom benutzen darf , 

ich will reine atomenergie benutzen . 

USA / China verblassen in die Luft 50 % schadstoff  welt weit , die amis fahren V8 motoren .  

deutschland ist bei 2.4 ´%  , wenn man sowas macht dann bitte weltweit , was nützt mir grüne strom , wenn andere genau das gegenteil machen , und das beste ist manche glauben das auch noch .


----------



## AnthraX (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

erst gegen Atomenergie sein, dann gegen hohe Strompreis wettern... So sind die meisten Atomkraftgegner. Und natürlich meckern wenn Windräder die "schöne Aussicht" versperren. Ein grossteil der AKW Gegner sind doch nur Heuchler! 
PS: JA! ich wohne ganz in der Nähe es AKW Grohnde  und NEIN! Ich habe keine Angst  Und NEIN, ich habe auch noch keine 5 Arme 

Insgesamt würde ich aber sagen, dass ich dann trotzdem nicht arm werde von dem Strompreisen. Der Deutsche Durchschnittsbürger gibt für sinnloseren quatsch im Monat mehr Geld aus ^^ (zB Rauchen, Alkoholexzesse etc)


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Idee für ein "Endlager": Warum schießen wir denn radioaktiven Abfall nicht einfach in die Sonne? Das sollte ja eigentlich billiger sein, als alle Endlager oder?



Weißt du was es kostet 1Kg ins All zu schießen?
Viel zu teuer. Macht keiner und stell dir mal vor die Rakete hat beim Starten einen Defekt. Dann kommt das Zeugs wieder herunter oder explodiert gar.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> die können nichts dafür. Schuld sind die Energieunternehmen die alles auf den Staat abwälzen und nur die Gewinne abschröpfen anstatt auch mal zu investieren.


 
Richtig, aber warum ist das so?

Weil heutzutage die Lobby das Geschäft bestimmt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Leider.
In 40 Jahren wenn das Stromnetz bei uns völlig marode ist werden die Energieunternehmen ankommen und sagen dass der Staat die neuen Stromtrassen zahlen muss denn es geht ja um den Wähler und der Staat wird zahlen obwohl die Unternehmen in den 40 Jahren zuvor 5 Milliarden Gewinne Jahr für Jahr gemacht haben.

Es ist egal ob Banken oder Energiekonzerne. Gewinne werden privatisiert und Risiken werden verstaatlicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Mir egal, ich habe eine gute Kabeltrommel und eine lange Leitung. Naja leider wird ohne großartiges Denken der Großkopferten vieles beschlossen ohne an den kleinen Mann zu denken. Als die aktuelle Ansprache von der Merkel dazu gehört hatte hätte ich glatt die Keule auspacken können


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leider.
> In 40 Jahren wenn das Stromnetz bei uns völlig marode ist werden die Energieunternehmen ankommen und sagen dass der Staat die neuen Stromtrassen zahlen muss denn es geht ja um den Wähler und der Staat wird zahlen obwohl die Unternehmen in den 40 Jahren zuvor 5 Milliarden Gewinne Jahr für Jahr gemacht haben.
> 
> Es ist egal ob Banken oder Energiekonzerne. Gewinne werden privatisiert und Risiken werden verstaatlicht.


 
Ja, das ist leider wahr.
Es geht heutzutage nur noch darum das maximale rauszuholen.

Der Gemeinschaftsgedanke ist völlig abhanden gekommen. Profit über alles.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

An die Bürger denkt doch keiner mehr von unserer Regierung.
Ich sag nur Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Die Meiler sind sicher...
> AKW-Stresstest: Überall Mängel - kein Grund zum Abschalten | tagesschau.de
> EU-Stresstest: Norddeutsche AKW sind nicht erdbebensicher | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
> AKW-Stresstest: Vattenfall in der Kritik | BALTISCHE RUNDSCHAU
> ...



Haste Dir überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht, das offizielle Dokument zu den EU-Stresstests zu lesen?

http://ec.europa.eu/energy/nuclear/safety/doc/swd_2012_0287_en.pdf

Scroll' mal zu "Germany" runter (Seite 25). Das, was da steht, ist kein "Mangel", sondern eine Empfehlung (nämlich das Nachrüsten von seismischen Messinstrumenten in Kernkraftwerken in Norddeutschland).
Halte ich für Schwachsinn, aber ok, kann man machen. Ist z.B. das Kernkraftwerk Brokdorf unsicher, nur weil es diese Instrumente nicht "on-site" hat?

Selbst mit den offiziellen Dokumenten informieren anstelle irgendwelche Meinungen von Redakteuren auf den "Nachrichtenseiten" (die wollen Auflage machen!) nachzuplappern würde Vielen gut zu Gesicht stehen...


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Ich bin grundsätzlich für die Abschaltung der AKWs, allerdings haben wir keine gleichermaßen effizieten Alternativ-Konzepte zur Erzeugung vom Strom, weshalb natürlich der Bürger für den Mehrpreis der Erzeugung wieder mal mehr Bluten muss als notwendig. Der Staat kassiert mal wieder mehr ab als nötig, der dritte Schritt wird mal wieder vor dem ersten gemacht.


 Der Atomstrom ist nur deshalb so günstig:
1)Subventionen das haben die mal bekommen
2) Keine Kosten es ist gebaut also muss man nicht groß Investieren
3) Die Endlagersache haben sie auf die Staaten abgeschoben

Und Nachzahlungen sind besser, als wenn man was wiederbekommt. Klingt komisch ist aber so!


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Atomstrom ist nur billig wenn die AKWs schon abgeschrieben sind. Billig für den Stromkonzern müsste man eigentlich schreiben und abgeschriebene AKWs = alte AKWs = unsichere AKWs. Da gibts nichts zu beschönigen. Abgesehen davon glaubt doch wohl niemand daran das niedrigere Herstellungskosten Preislich an uns Endkunden weitergegeben werden? Eine Strompreiserhöhung hätte es so oder so gegeben, de facto Monopole sei Dank.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Nein, das Problem liegt eher darin, dass es keinen Plan gibt, wie man dieses Problem lösen kann.


----------



## Sepulzera (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Immerhin haben wir dann keine AKWs irgendwann mehr, pusten quasi keine Abgase mehr in die Luft und belasten nicht mehr die Umwelt.
Glücklicherweise kommt die Strahlung von den Nachbarländern nicht über die Grenze nach Deutschland, sonst wäre das Abschaffen der AKWs, Umrüsten auf Ökostrom, eklatantes Ansteigen der innländischen Strompreise und damit Verschulden der Bürger und Vernichten der deutschen Industrie (zumindest der Teil, der viel Strom benötigt) total sinnbefreit gewesen. 

Aber das ganze jetzt auf Merkel abzuwälzen.....die Bürger sollten anfangen, sich selbst an die Nase zu fassen. Nennt man Eigenverantwortung oder so.
Wenn "ganz" Deutschland rumweint wegen Japan und böse AKWs....
Nicht, dass Ökostrom böse wäre. Es ist nur hoffnugslos überstürzt entschieden.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Nicht, dass Ökostrom böse wäre. Es ist nur hoffnugslos überstürzt entschieden.


 
Weil Kohl in 16 Jahren Regierungszeit nichts gemacht hat.


----------



## stolle80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Also Altmaier ist ganz klar mein Vorbild , in allen Belangen  ist ja auch Politiker und die sollten ja als auch als Vorbilder vorangehen nicht wahr?
Maßlosigkeit ist übrigens eine Sünde, und so wie der Typ aussieht... da mag er noch so nett sein. Ist er doch nur eine weitere Marionette die von den großen Geld-Machthabern gesteuert wird, genauso wie die Merkel. Sie muss einfach das tun was die Großen die über ihr stehen sagen. So ist das einfach, Die Mulimilliardere , Ölkonzerne, Leute an der Macht haben das sagen auf dieser Welt.  Alles dreht sich nur ums Geld.


----------



## sfc (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Maßlosigkeit ist übrigens eine Sünde, und so wie der Typ aussieht... da mag er noch so nett sein.



Eine GTX 680 sein Eigen zu nennen, finde ich jetzt nicht weniger maßlos als nen dicken Bauch.


----------



## scipioandrej (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wir Deutschen, sind ein Volk, was nur zu Hause sitzt in meckert.
      Geht doch auf die Straße, wie in anderen Ländern!
     Passiert aber nichs. Weil man schaut vom Fernster und denkt: erst wenn Nachbar rauskommt, dann tue ich es auch.
Aber der Nachbar denkt das gleiche. Und so sind wir alle.
     Das haben die da oben schon längst erkannt. Und drücken nur auf uns. Wenn es auch weiter nichts passiert, werden die uns bald richtig aussaguen. Es heißt modernes Feadalismus.
Reiche werden immer reicher und die armen ...........sie wissen schon!


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2012)

Legalisiert Gras!


----------



## hbf878 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



M3talGuy schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Zum Teil liegen ganze Windparks lahm, weil das Stromnetz schon ausgelastet ist!
> Die sollen mal ernsthaft in den Ausbau investieren. Und ja, schön das sie sagen sie nutzen das Geld
> um das Netz weiter auszubauen, aber warum leiden dann bitte die Firmen die diese Kabel herstellen unter
> ...


witzbold. die stromnetzbetreiber besitzen in diesem fall nicht die hauptschuld an den oben von dir beschriebenen sachverhalten. tatsächlich ist der durchschnittsbürger selbst dran schuld. 

hbf


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Haste Dir überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht, das offizielle Dokument zu den EU-Stresstests zu lesen?
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/energy/nuclear/safety/doc/swd_2012_0287_en.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du den ganzen Test gelesen hättest würdest du dich nicht trauen ihn hier zu zitieren. Ungefähr so aussagekräftig wie der Stresstest der Banken. Flugzeuge und ähnliche Späße wurden nicht getestet.
Fakt ist: DT-AKWs sind nicht sicher gegen:
Überschwemmungen
Flugzeuge jeglicher Art
Terror
Cyber-Angriffe
Menschliches Versagen

Zumal das Upgraden und Vermischen teils Generationen-alter Hardware mit neuer nicht das Beste ist. Dies erhöht die Störanfälligkeit.

Und als ob die Strompreise nicht eh Steigen würden. Gas, Uran, Kohle, Öl... werden ja auch nicht teurer...


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Und als ob die Strompreise nicht eh Steigen würden. Gas, Uran, Kohle, Öl... werden ja auch nicht teurer...


 
Wenn ich daran denke welche Umweltschäden der Tagebau von Kohle mit sich bringt. 
Ganze Landstriche werden verwüstet. Riesige Hohlräume werden geschaffen. Ich will da jedenfalls nicht wohne und hoffen dass mein Haus nicht plötzlich in eine der Gruben versinkt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Test gelesen hättest würdest du dich nicht trauen ihn hier zu zitieren. Ungefähr so aussagekräftig wie der Stresstest der Banken. Flugzeuge und ähnliche Späße wurden nicht getestet.
> Fakt ist: DT-AKWs sind nicht sicher gegen:
> 1) Überschwemmungen
> 2) Flugzeuge jeglicher Art
> ...



Das, was Du hier bringst, ist ziemlich generell gehaltenes Blabla.
1) Jedes Kernkraftwerk ist für eine gewisse Überschwemmung ausgelegt (Höhe je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten)
2) "Flugzeuge jeglicher Art" ist falsch. Dies betrifft nur große Passagiermaschinen, die gezielt in das Reaktorgebäude fliegen müssten, was mit Sicherheit nicht zufällig passiert. Ansonsten Stichworte Splitterschutz und räumliche Trennung der Systeme.
3) Siehe oben. Das wäre dann aber auch die einzige Möglichkeit. Hast Du mal ein modernes Kernkraftwerk besichtigt und Dir den Objektschutz angeschaut? Würde ich mal empfehlen.
4) Falsch. Die Steuerungselemente der Anlage sind nicht mit dem Internet verbunden.
5) Sehr unkonkret! Bitte unter Berücksichtigung der automatischen Reaktorleittechnik spezifizieren. Wenn bestimmte Betriebszustände erreicht oder bestimmte Werte überschritten werden, gibt es eine Reaktorschnellabschaltung (RESA bzw. SCRAM), und der Reaktorfahrer kann nix dagegen machen.
6) An welchem Fakt machst Du Deine Aussage in Bezug auf Kernkraftwerke fest?
7) Sicher, die Preise von Gas, Kohle und Uran werden nicht günstiger.
Aber: Uran hat bei Kernkraftwerken nur einen ganz kleinen Anteil an den Erzeugerkosten, deswegen schlagen Preiserhöhungen kaum auf den Endpreis durch.
Gas und Kohle werden auch in der chemischen Industrie benötigt und sind eigentlich viel zu Schade, um sie einfach zu verbrennen (vom CO2 gar nicht zu reden).
Uran kann hingegen nur zur Energieerzeugung verwendet werden.

Ich schließe das Ganze mit folgendem Fazit:
Nichts im Leben ist ohne Risiko. Die Frage, ob man der Panikmache der Medien tapfer Folge leistet oder selbst das Gehirn einschaltet, muss jeder für sich selbst ausmachen.

Research, Dir persönlich empfehle ich mal, ein modernes Kernkraftwerk zu besichtigen. Komplett inkl. Reaktorgebäude. Sofern Du über 18 bist, ist das kein Problem.
Zumindest in Brokdorf maximale Gruppengröße 6 Personen. Musst allerdings mit ca. 3 Monaten Wartezeit rechnen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Uran kann hingegen nur zur Energieerzeugung verwendet werden.


 
Uran kannst du auch für was anderes benutzen womit du deutlich mehr Geld verdienen kannst.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Explosion einer Bombe ist auch "Energieerzeugung"...aber das gehört hier jetzt in diesen Kontext nicht rein.

Was mich nervt: Viele wettern gegen Kernkraftwerke, obwohl sie selbst nicht persönlich solche Anlage einmal in Augenschein genommen haben, also im Endeffekt gar nicht mal wissen, worüber geredet wird.
Es ist für mich ok, wenn jemand wegen des radioaktiven Abfalls "dagegen" ist, aber nicht wegen der angeblich ach so unsicheren deutschen Kernkraftwerke (am besten noch genannt im Kontext mit den Begriffen Fukushima und Tschernobyl)!


----------



## Niza (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wir als grüner Flecken auf dem Globus gehen immer mehr richtung Umweltfreundlichkeit und wollen so ein Beispiel geben für andere Länder.

Ob die anderen Länder auch ihre Akw abschalten wenn wir es machen oder auf Umweltfreundlichen Strom setzen weil wir es machen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Supeq (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Die Explosion einer Bombe ist auch "Energieerzeugung"...aber das gehört hier jetzt in diesen Kontext nicht rein.



Wenn schon Erbsen zählen, dann bitte richtig:

Energie wird nicht "erzeugt" sondern nur umgewandelt


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Supeq schrieb:


> Die, die sich nächstes Jahr über die hohen Strompreise aufregen, sind dieselben Leute, die letztes Jahr noch mit "Atomkraft- Nein Dank"-Aufklebern durch die Gegend gefahren sind...


Du vergisst aber bei deiner Feststellung, dass viele dieser Leute durchaus in der Lage sind zu bewerten, dass nur ein Teil der Erhöhung auf die Energiewende zurückzuführen ist. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil ist auf die Gelb/Schwarze Subventionspolitik zurückzuführen und ein weiterer Teil an generellen steigenden Energiepreisen. Der Teil der direkt auf die Energiewende zurückgeführt werden kann, liegt im vorab, durch Rot/Grün, kommunizierten Rahmen.



Niza schrieb:


> Ob die anderen Länder auch ihre Akw abschalten wenn wir es machen oder auf Umweltfreundlichen Strom setzen weil wir es machen ?


Irgend einer muss ja damit anfangen und Vorreiter zu sein und damit technologischen Vorsprung gegenüber den anderen zu haben, ist klug und nachhaltig. Wenn also andere Länder später aussteigen, werden diese dann höchst wahrscheinlich den Energieausgleich durch deutsche Technologieen bewältigen und von unserem know how profitieren.

MfG


----------



## RRCRoady (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Oh je.. und ich hab immer noch ne GTX 580


----------



## Dulla_Po (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein modernes Kernkraftwerk besichtigt und Dir den Objektschutz angeschaut? Würde ich mal empfehlen.



AKW-Sicherheit: Aktivisten gelangen unbemerkt in AKW | Energiewende - Berliner Zeitung

Das ist in Schweden ich weiß. Aber das haben die auch hier schon gebracht. Sind auf Kühltürme gestiegen und ähnliches.
FAKT IST und da kannst du blubbern wie du willst: Genau wie es bei Wasserkochern Unfälle geben kann, kann es auch bei Atomkraftwerken Unfälle geben. Menschliches Versagen, Verschleiß... etc. das lässt sich nicht 100% verhindern oder verbieten.

Wenn das jetzt bei einem Windrad passiert dann sind vielleicht 40 Menschen platt gedrückt, wenn es schlimm ist. Wenn es bei einem AKW passiert sind Landstriche für unvorstellbare Zeit verseucht. Man muss nur überlegen mit welchem Risiko man lieber lebt. Für mich ist das zweite apokalyptischer.

Ich werde daher auch weiterhin gegen die Atomkraft kämpfen. Wenn du auf der anderen Seite stehst dann mach es bloß nicht wie der japanische Reporter, der aus einer Pfütze in Fukushima trank um zu beweisen das Strahlung nicht gefährlich ist. Ist auch nie wiederlegt

Er aß angeblich unbelastetes Gemüse im TV Fukushima: Star-Moderator an Krebs erkrankt - News Ausland - Bild.de

Ja es ist die Bild Zeitung, war der erste Link in Google. Wer weiter recherchiert findet es auch bei größeren seriöserern Blättern. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Da geht es schon los mit der meinungsbildenden Begrifflichkeit. Die Aktivisten gelangten nicht ins AKW, sondern lediglich auf das Gelände (was natürlich nicht sein sollte)...

Und das Kraxeln auf den Kühltürmen hat genau welche sicherheits- und kerntechnische Bedeutung? 

Die Idioten werden da runtergeholt, und dann war's das. Einfluss auf die Anlage gleich null.
Die Kühltürme sind ja auch nicht Teil das sog. Kontrollbereichs.

Mit Objektschutz meinte ich: Wassergräben gegen das Eindringen schwerer Fahrzeuge, Panzertüren, Personenschleusen etc. etc.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich so: Risiko=Gefahrenpotential*Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit...


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Niza schrieb:


> Ob die anderen Länder auch ihre Akw abschalten wenn wir es machen oder auf Umweltfreundlichen Strom setzen weil wir es machen ?



Kernenergie nach Ländern

Italien - kein Einstieg
Österreich - kein Einstieg (da steht ein fertiges AKW rum und wurde nie hochgefahren)
Japan - bis 2040 soll Atomenergie abgeschaft sein... 
usw


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Bei "usw." ist dann auch schnell Ende...

Datei:Nuclear power worldwide-2009.svg


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Das, was Du hier bringst, ist ziemlich generell gehaltenes Blabla.
> 1) Jedes Kernkraftwerk ist für eine gewisse Überschwemmung ausgelegt (Höhe je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten)
> 2) "Flugzeuge jeglicher Art" ist falsch. Dies betrifft nur große Passagiermaschinen, die gezielt in das Reaktorgebäude fliegen müssten, was mit Sicherheit nicht zufällig passiert. Ansonsten Stichworte Splitterschutz und räumliche Trennung der Systeme.
> 3) Siehe oben. Das wäre dann aber auch die einzige Möglichkeit. Hast Du mal ein modernes Kernkraftwerk besichtigt und Dir den Objektschutz angeschaut? Würde ich mal empfehlen.
> ...



1. Bis, ganz unverhofft, diese Grenze überschritten wird.
2. Bitte Belegen. Mit Klasse, Gewicht und Geschwindigkeit.
3. Die Österreicher hatten auch mal nen Reaktor. Haben sie nach Vertigstellung und öffentlicher Besichtigung postwendend geschlossen und Atommeiler verboten. Liste der Kernreaktoren in Österreich
4. Deswegen konnte man die Zentrifugen im Iran auch nicht zerstören.
5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jcs-JwQLW4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jcs-JwQLW4 ab 1:30
6. Alte und neue Technik Zusammen verursacht neue Fehler(Quellen).

7. Zumal die Stromkonzerne Milliarden Gewinne machen. Gewinne die hoch genug sind um den gesamten Ausbau regenerativer Energien zu bezahlen.


> Aber: Uran hat bei Kernkraftwerken nur einen ganz kleinen Anteil an den Erzeugerkosten, deswegen schlagen Preiserhöhungen kaum auf den Endpreis durch.


Suchte gerade nach Preisen und bekam das hier: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/uran-im-garten-herr-der-pellets-a-469563.html


> Gas und Kohle werden auch in der chemischen Industrie benötigt und sind eigentlich viel zu Schade, um sie einfach zu verbrennen (vom CO2 gar nicht zu reden).
> Uran kann hingegen nur zur Energieerzeugung verwendet werden.


Nope, auch in der Medizin, Markierung...



> Ich schließe das Ganze mit folgendem Fazit:
> Nichts im Leben ist ohne Risiko. Die Frage, ob man der Panikmache der Medien tapfer Folge leistet oder selbst das Gehirn einschaltet, muss jeder für sich selbst ausmachen.


Nur sind die Folgen eines umgefallenen Windrats minimal kleiner als die eines Geschmolzenen Reaktors.



> Research, Dir persönlich empfehle ich mal, ein modernes Kernkraftwerk zu besichtigen. Komplett inkl. Reaktorgebäude. Sofern Du über 18 bist, ist das kein Problem.
> Zumindest in Brokdorf maximale Gruppengröße 6 Personen. Musst allerdings mit ca. 3 Monaten Wartezeit rechnen.


Bundesverfassungsgesetz für ein atomfreies Österreich


Wenn du drei Monate wartest kannst du mich besuchen und ich werde dir ein ordentliches, aufgeräumtes Haus zeigen. Nur Keller, Dachboden, Schlafzimmer nicht. Ich hoffe du verstehst den Wink.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Da geht es schon los mit der meinungsbildenden  Begrifflichkeit. Die Aktivisten gelangten nicht ins AKW, sondern  lediglich auf das Gelände (was natürlich nicht sein sollte)...
> 
> Und das Kraxeln auf den Kühltürmen hat genau welche sicherheits- und kerntechnische Bedeutung? []


 
Fakt ist: Sie kamen rein. Und Kühltürme, wer braucht den Sowas? Stehen in deren Nähe nicht Trafons und andere Spaßutensilien?
Und  so schwer an explosives Material zu kommen ist es in DE nicht. Erst vor  kurzen haben sie in Potsdam eine WKII Bombe gesprengt. Es gibt Gebiete  und Landstriche die dafür bekannt sind reichhaltig "beschenkt" zu sein. Siehe auch: Döberitzer Heide.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

1. ...
2. http://www.grs.de/sites/default/files/pdf/rsk_sn_sicherheitsueberpruefung_20110516_hp.pdf (aktuell in Betrieb befindliche Anlagen, z.B. Brokdorf und Emsland).

"Keine Auslegung gegen ein mittleres Verkehrsflugzeug. Ergebnis generischer Nachuntersuchungen der GRS
aus 2002 ist, dass die Struktur des Reaktorgebäudes bei einem Absturz eines *mittleren* Verkehrsflugzeuges
erhalten bleibt. Es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass die vitalen Funktionen nicht erhalten bleiben."

3. Zusammenhang?
4. Die Zentrifugen findest Du in einer Anreicherungsanlage, nicht in einem Kernkraftwerk  Keine Ahnung, wie im Iran die Personen-Zugangskontrollen sind (unabhängig der Internet-Anbindung).
5. Satire als Infoquelle?
6. Welche Quellen?
7. Das halte ich für Quatsch. Ich denke nicht, dass die Gewinne dafür ausreichen, wenn Du Netzausbau etc. mit einrechnest.

Den Wink habe ich verstanden, geht aber ins Leere.
Brokdorf hat einen relativ hohen Besucherandrang mit ca. 2-3 Führungen pro Woche (zumindest in der Zeit kurz nach Fukushima). Also keine 3 Monate Zeit, um Sachen zu vertuschen und "herzurichten".
Die kerntechnisch relevanten Bereiche wurden bei der Werksbesichtigung übrigens gezeigt...soviel zu Deiner Vertuschungstheorie.

PS.: "Nope". In der Medizin und zur Markierung/Materialuntersuchung kommen andere radioaktive Substanzen zum Einsatz, z.B. Cäsium-137 oder Kobalt-60. Kein Uran...

PPS.: "Trafons" stehen da nicht, höchstens Trafos. Wenn man die beschädigt, löst man automatisch eine Turbinenabschaltung (daraus resultiert eine Reaktorschnellabschaltung) aus. Die Situation ist aber problemlos beherrschbar (Notstromdiesel, externe Stromanbindung...). Den Schadensersatz (Produktionsausfall pro Tag ca. 800.000 EUR) möchte ich allerdings nicht bezahlen...


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> 1. ...
> 2. http://www.grs.de/sites/default/files/pdf/rsk_sn_sicherheitsueberpruefung_20110516_hp.pdf (aktuell in Betrieb befindliche Anlagen, z.B. Brokdorf und Emsland).



Öffnet sich bei mir nichts.



> "Keine Auslegung gegen ein mittleres Verkehrsflugzeug. Ergebnis generischer Nachuntersuchungen der GRS
> aus 2002 ist, dass die Struktur des Reaktorgebäudes bei einem Absturz eines *mittleren* Verkehrsflugzeuges
> erhalten bleibt. Es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass die vitalen Funktionen nicht erhalten bleiben."


Muss ich jetzt so glaube das dies für die genannten gillt.



> 3. Zusammenhang?


Die Österreicher haben sich das angeguckt und festgestellt: Mangelhaft und unzureichend. Diese stehen auch hier. Du wolltest das man sich die anguckt. Die Ösis haben es.



> 4. Die Zentrifugen findest Du in einer Anreicherungsanlage, nicht in einem Kernkraftwerk  Keine Ahnung, wie im Iran die Personen-Zugangskontrollen sind (unabhängig der Internet-Anbindung).


Es war eine Infektion über Netzwerk und USB. Und jetzt erkläre mir das eine Anlage die vor Manipulation/Zerstörung durch Militär und Spionage von selbigen geschützt wird unsicherer ist als eines in DE. Klar, Zentrifugen sind keine AKWs. Das Prinziep bleibt das gleiche.



> 5. Satire als Infoquelle?


 Soll ich es googeln?



> 6. Welche Quellen?


Nun, z.B. Verschleiß, Inkompatibilitäten, veränderten Anforderungen... mach das mal mit nem 10 Jahre alten PC.


> 7. Das halte ich für Quatsch. Ich denke nicht, dass die Gewinne dafür ausreichen, wenn Du Netzausbau etc. mit einrechnest.


Der nicht stattfindet. (OK es passiert etwas, aber nahezu nichts)
Informationen für Investoren - Vattenfall
E.ON AG - Aktuell


> Den Wink habe ich verstanden, geht aber ins Leere.


Da spare ich mir den Kommentar.


> Brokdorf hat einen relativ hohen Besucherandrang mit ca. 2-3 Führungen pro Woche (zumindest in der Zeit kurz nach Fukushima). Also keine 3 Monate Zeit, um Sachen zu vertuschen und "herzurichten".
> Die kerntechnisch relevanten Bereiche wurden bei der Werksbesichtigung übrigens gezeigt...soviel zu Deiner Vertuschungstheorie.


https://www.google.de/search?q=vert...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Siehe Tschernobyl und Fukushima. Das waren die ganz Großen. Und, was wurde gemacht?


> PS.: In der Medizin und zur Markierung/Materialuntersuchung kommen andere radioaktive Substanzen zum Einsatz, z.B. Cäsium-137 oder Kobalt-60. Kein Uran...


OK. Siehe hier: Uranmunition
M1 Abrams Suche Uran


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

- GRS-Link funktioniert bei mir...
- Und weil die Österreicher sich einen alten Siedewasserreaktor angeschaut haben, müssen wir auf die gleichen Ergebnisse kommen, wenn wir uns einen modernen Druckwasserreaktor (Stand 2012) anschauen?
- Bezügl. Netzwerk/USB: GRS-Link ("In deutschen Kernkraftwerken sind im Reaktorschutzsystem bisher keine softwarebasierten Systeme eingesetzt.")...
- Jetzt hast Du mich aber erwischt, dass ich nicht auf die Uranmunition gekommen bin... 

Halten wir als Fazit fest:
Ich naiver Risikojunkie, Du grün-idealistischer Angsthase...

PS.: Leukämiecluster-Elbmarsch ist hingegen eine interessante Geschichte. Man hört, dass es im September 1986 dort einen Zwischenfall im Kernforschungszentrum GKSS gegeben haben soll.
Die Feuerwehrberichte wurden 1991 bei einem Brand vernichtet. In der Umgebung wurden nach dem Zwischenfall Brennstoff-Kügelchen (PAC) gefunden (die in dieser Form aber nicht in Leichtwasserreaktoren verwendet werden). Die Herkunft würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. In diesem Fall möchte ich nicht ausschließen, dass in dem Forschungszentrum tatsächlich irgendwelche illegalen Experimente ("Mini-Nukes"?) stattgefunden haben, was ein Skandal wäre.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leuk%C3%A4miecluster_Elbmarsch#Mutma.C3.9Flicher_Brandvorfall_am_GKSS_1986


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

*@freyny80*

Das der Atomausstieg früher oder später kommt, in allen Ländern, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, ich denke darauf kann man sich einigen.

Jetzt muss man sich also die Frage stellen, welche "sinnvollen" Alternativen gibt es? Das Land welches sich frühzeitig dieser Fragestellung stellt, hat global gesehen einen großen Vorteil. Es kann das gewonnene know how in Form von Technologien und Wissen im internationalen Markt platzieren und aus der Sichtweise betrachtet bevorzuge ich in jedem Fall den schnellst möglichen Ausstieg. Gerade Deutschland, mangels eigener Ressourcen, muss sich mit know how und Innovation behaupten und von daher können gerade wir diesen Wissens -und Technologie"vorsprung" gut gebrauchen.

Folglich spielt für mich das Sicherheitsargument sogar eher eine untergeordnete Rolle obwohl an und für sich, allein betrachtet, dass schon, siehe Tchernobil und Fukishima, Grund genug für den baldigen Ausstieg ist.

MfG


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Mal auch hier gucken: EPR-Reaktorbau in Flamanville: erneut Spuren von Pfusch | Telepolis
Kernkraft: Die Atom-Schlamperei - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die Uranmunition sollte man aus dem Kosovo und ähnlichen Kriegen kennen.

Nun, Angst habe ich nicht. Nur weiß ich sehr genau das mir ein explodiertes Gaskraftwerk lieber ist als ein geschmolzener Reaktor.
Vor so etwas habe ich schon eher Angst: http://www.democratandchronicle.com...tab|topnews|text|Home&gcheck=1&nclick_check=1

Zumal wir in DE nur Kohle, Wind, Wasser und Sonne als Energiequellen haben. Essen zu Kraftstoff zähle ich hier bewusst nicht mit. Biomasse aus Abfall ist OK.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Tja, Kernfusion müsste man beherrschen, aber in der Kernforschung wird ja fleißig gekürzt, weil es "nicht zeitgemäß" ist, dort zu investieren (siehe Siemens-Ausstieg bei Areva).

Bei diesem

ITER

wirklich interessanten Projekt ist Deutschland --> nicht <-- dabei...


----------



## Dulla_Po (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Jetzt kommt auch noch das Zaubermittel Kernfusion.

Übrigens gestern haben sich 61% der Litauer in einer Volksabstimmung gegen den Neubau eines Atomkraftwerks entschieden, trotz der Pro Atom Kampagnen der Regierung. Da das einzige alte AKW des Landes durch die EU stillgelegt wurde ist Litauen somit zukünftig auch AKW-Frei.

Willkommen im Club!

http://www.taz.de/Kommentar-Litauen/!103645/


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Fusionsreaktoren gibts ein paaar 

Am Wendelstein - Projekt schon... 
Wendelstein 7-X IPP: Max-Planck-Institut für Plasmaphysik

Es könnte besser sein, sich nicht nur für eine Möglichkeit zu interessieren...


----------



## KratzeKatze (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Bei dieser ganzen EEG-Umlage-Diskussion wird ein meiner Meinung nach entscheidender Fakt immer wieder außen vor gelassen:

Die Umlage steigt u.a. auch deswegen, weil es die Bundesregierung so toll findet, extrem energieintensiven Unternehmen die Zahlungen zu erlassen. Das sollte zuerst für wenige Unternehmen durchgesetzt werden, aber es schließen sich immer mehr an und allein darauf ist schon etwa 1 Cent des Anstiegs der EEG-Umlage zurückzuführen.

Da es aber gerade bei diesen Unternehmen nicht schlecht wäre, wenn auch sie effizienter mit ihrer Energie umgingen, ist das nicht nur das ungerechte Abwälzen von Kosten auf den Kleinverbraucher, sondern auch eine ziemlich ungerechte Bevormundung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Tja, Kernfusion müsste man beherrschen, aber in der Kernforschung wird ja fleißig gekürzt, weil es "nicht zeitgemäß" ist, dort zu investieren (siehe Siemens-Ausstieg bei Areva).



Kernfusion ist und bleibt unwirtschaftlich. Außerdem hast du bei der Kernfusion ganz andere Probleme. Und natürlich auch ganz anderen Abfall.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Das AKWs nicht der Heilsbringer sind und eine Alternative her muss ist klar, nur man es nicht einfach Hoppla Hopp. Ich selber war über Jahre hinweg ein häufiger Besucher im AKW Kleinensiel und war sogar im Allerheiligsten. Ich leuchte Nachts natürlich nicht und durch meine Haut kann man auch nicht schauen


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das AKWs nicht der Heilsbringer sind und eine Alternative her muss ist klar, nur man es nicht einfach Hoppla Hopp. Ich selber war über Jahre hinweg ein häufiger Besucher im AKW Kleinensiel und war sogar im Allerheiligsten. Ich leuchte Nachts natürlich nicht und durch meine Haut kann man auch nicht schauen


 
Das ist das Problem. Niemand fällt direkt tot davon um, aber viele müssen vorzeitig abtreten und das kann dann ja auch an etwas anderem gelegen haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Langfristig muss eine Alternative für die Kernenergie gefunden werden, so viel ist klar. Aber ein Umstieg auf andere Energieträger geht nun mal nicht von heut auf morgen. Und damit das auch alles so funktioniert wie es soll, muss auch die Infrastruktur angepasst werden, sprich Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, neue Energietrassen, usw.

Viele sind ja auch für den Atomausstieg, Ich auch, aber sobald dann mal ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerk entstehen soll, kommt von einigen dann gleich wieder der Widerstand. Man will zwar weg von der Kernenergie, aber den Stausee will man auch nicht in der Nachbarschaft, weil dadurch ja Lebensraum für Tiere verloren geht, etc. pp. usw.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Viele sind ja auch für den Atomausstieg, Ich auch, aber sobald dann mal ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerk entstehen soll, kommt von einigen dann gleich wieder der Widerstand. Man will zwar weg von der Kernenergie, aber den Stausee will man auch nicht in der Nachbarschaft, weil dadurch ja Lebensraum für Tiere verloren geht, etc. pp. usw.


 
Ja aber irgendwas muss geschehen.
Nur rumnoergeln geht auch nicht, weil dann gehts gar nicht weiter.
Windkraftanlagen finden viele gut, keiner will sie in der direkten Umgebung haben.
Alternative Energieversorgung wird von jedem gefordert, viele sperren sich wenns um den Ausbau von Stromleitungen geht.
Kann man mit vielen vielen Beispielen so fortfuehren.

Die Gewinner sind sowieso die Energiekonzerne und die Regierung.
Verdienen ja ohne Ende daran.
Wirklichen Fortschritt macht aber keiner irgendwie.
Diese ganze Energiewende stagniert mMn. War nur um das Fokushima Unglueck sehr praesent, aber mittlerweilen is das eh schon wieder aus der Welt.

Die Subventionierung von Energieverschwenderkonzernen durch Alle find ich auch ziehmlich daneben, aber hier kommt wieder das Totschlagargument zu tragen: Arbeitsplaetze in Gefahr wenn das nicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Dann hätte man Alternativen schon früher im Vorfeld forcieren müssen und nicht nicht schlagartig Licht aus sagen.


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Selbst wie die AKWs noch Hochkonjunktur hatten lieferten sie max. 30% unseres Stroms. So schnell geht da kein Licht aus.


----------



## Superwip (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Langfristig muss eine Alternative für die Kernenergie gefunden werden, so viel ist klar.


 
Wieso das denn?



> Selbst wie die AKWs noch Hochkonjunktur hatten lieferten sie max. 30% unseres Stroms. So schnell geht da kein Licht aus.


 
Kohle sei dank.


----------



## KratzeKatze (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?


 
Weil auch Uran endlich ist? Mal ganz von den restlichen Risiken abgesehen..


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Weil auch Uran endlich ist? Mal ganz von den restlichen Risiken abgesehen..


 
Na ja... wenn man Brutreaktoren, Wiederaufbereitung und Thorium nutzt sollten die Vorräten an "klassischen" Kernbrennstoffen etliche hundert Jahre halten, selbst wenn die Kernkraft weltweit noch massiv ausgebaut wird.

Bis dahin sollten wir langsam die Kernfusionstechnik beherrschen und/oder in der Lage sein außerirdische Ressourcen anzuzapfen- beides bietet ein sogut wie unbegrenztes Potential.

Ich wage eher zu bezweifeln das die klassischen erneuerbaren Energien in absehbarer Zukunft dazu in der Lage sein werden den unaufhaltsam steigenden Energiebedarf der Menschheit zu akzeptablen Preisen zu decken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ein Hurra auf die Kohle, Deutschland wird dann zum 3. mal Unterkellert und es ist ja auch so sauber
Mit dem Licht aus meinte ich ja die AKWs


----------



## Dulla_Po (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Außerirdische Ressourcen 

Mit Erneuerbaren kann umweltfreundlich jeder Mensch mit Energie versorgt werden. Nur eine Fläche so groß wie das Saarland in der Wüste mit Kollektoren kann ganz Europa versorgen.

Habt ihr euch schonmal angesehn wie Uran gefördert wird? Die Menschen werden da zum Teil in die Minen getrieben und atmen radioaktiven Staub ein. Dann werden chemikalien in die Erde gepresst um das Gestein zu brechen. Auch nicht so sauber wie der Atomstrom immer vorgeben möchte. Mann dann karrt man die ******* um die halbe Welt um es hier danach in irgend nen Salzstock zu pfeffern.

Wind und Sonne gibt es überall in Deutschland. Wasserkraft an unseren Küsten. Algenzuchten können Treibstoff herstellen und Müll gibt es auch schon so bei uns. Wieso soll ich da Milliarden für einen ollen Fusionsreaktor ausgeben oder irgendwelche Lichtjahrtransporte von anderen Planeten machen? Da bau ich mir lieber Windräder und PV Anlagen und steck das Geld in Speichertechnologie, die sich auch noch anders vermarkten lässt.


Warum denkt man denn so umständlich hier? Nur um den Energiekonzernen ihr ausbeuterisches Geschäftsmonopol nicht zu versauen?


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Dulla_Po schrieb:
			
		

> Außerirdische Ressourcen
> 
> Mit Erneuerbaren kann umweltfreundlich jeder Mensch mit Energie versorgt werden. Nur eine Fläche so groß wie das Saarland in der Wüste mit Kollektoren kann ganz Europa versorgen.
> 
> ...



Word! Absolut! 

Was kann es für die Energiekonzerne Schlimmeres geben, als frei verfügbare Energiequellen? Die Verfügbarkeit und der Zugang zu Uran lässt sich kontrollieren. Der Zugang zu Wind, Wasser und Sonne hingegen nicht. Der absolute Horror für die Monopolisten.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Außerirdische Ressourcen
> 
> Mit Erneuerbaren kann umweltfreundlich jeder Mensch mit Energie versorgt werden. Nur eine Fläche so groß wie das Saarland in der Wüste mit Kollektoren kann ganz Europa versorgen.
> 
> ...


 langfristig is atomkraft freilich keine lösung. aber jetz auf teufel komm raus ohne alternativen das durchsetzen zu wollen halte ich auch für falsch. der ausbau der alternativen sollte in einem gesunden maß vorrangetrieben werden un ned auf teufel komm raus. also tendenziell find ich den umstieg sehr begrüßenswert (gründe haste ja genannt), aber das WIE gefällt mir nich ^^

und wegen sauberer solarenergie: soweit ich weis, sin die solarzellen doch auch ned grade "grün". also gift (quecksilber? kA) wird verbaut was bei der späteren entsorgung auch ned unbedingt besser wies uran is *dramatisier* ^^


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DarkMo schrieb:


> langfristig is atomkraft freilich keine lösung. aber jetz auf teufel komm raus ohne alternativen das durchsetzen zu wollen halte ich auch für falsch. der ausbau der alternativen sollte in einem gesunden maß vorrangetrieben werden un ned auf teufel komm raus. also tendenziell find ich den umstieg sehr begrüßenswert (gründe haste ja genannt), aber das WIE gefällt mir nich ^^


Was genau gefällt denn an dem WIE nicht und was wären die Alternativen?

MfG


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DarkMo schrieb:


> und wegen sauberer solarenergie: soweit ich weis, sin die solarzellen doch auch ned grade "grün". also gift (quecksilber? kA) wird verbaut was bei der späteren entsorgung auch ned unbedingt besser wies uran is *dramatisier* ^^


 
Es gibt einen Hersteller aus Amiland der eine Zeit lang irgendeine giftige Substanz verbaut hat, aber das wars auch schon. Die grosse Masse ist absolut grün.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@rolk: gut, dann war das sone typische apple-like news die alles überzieht ^^ wenigstens ein was gutes.
@dastash: naja halt dieses urplötzliche panikartige umsteigen. in japan? fliegt son ding in die luft. die kerle wissen doch, das es da bebt und tzunamiet , aber nein, das ding muss ans meer ^^ so, klar. die teile sind gefährlich, keine frage. gerade im "normalbetrieb" ohne katastrophen is das radioaktive gelumbe ja schon ne pest sondergleichen. aber jetz wird wegen dem unfall ne panik in der bevölkerung geschoben. die politiker sehen die felle davon schwimmen und bekommen auch panik. wolen ja ihre jobs ned verlieren! also fähnchen in den wind und abschalten. alles abschlaten, schnell.

dann das erwachen: ohne batterie kein strom, damn. naja, neben griechenland wuppen wir auch noch das. die paar milliarden machens auch ned mehr fett. zudem kann ja jetz der steuerzahler, der gemeine pöbel, der so sehr geschrien hat blechen. sauber. das geile is: es darf sich ja an sich keiner über die mondpreise aufregen >< also zumindest ned die leute, die so wehement ihre panikattacke durchgesetzt haben. aber das sin bestimmt die ersten die heulen.

mMn hätte das alles viel gesitteter ablaufen müssen. der kleckerkurs von vorher war nich schön. "ach, 20 jahre packen wir noch druff". geschiss da. abbauen, langsam, ruhig, sicher. un nu? das gegenteil. ABSCHALTEN, ALLES.... SCHNEEEELLLL. ICH find das halt einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Es gibt ja genug ungenutzte Flächen wie die Alpen und andere sinnfreie Erhebungen oder diese schnöden nutzlose Wälder die man mit Kollektoren oder Windräder vollpflastern könnte. Ich fahre einfach an den Jadebusen hole mir wöchendlich ein paar Kilo Watt


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DarkMo schrieb:


> dann das erwachen: ohne batterie kein strom, damn. naja, neben griechenland wuppen wir auch noch das. die paar milliarden machens auch ned mehr fett. zudem kann ja jetz der steuerzahler, der gemeine pöbel, der so sehr geschrien hat blechen. sauber. das geile is: es darf sich ja an sich keiner über die mondpreise aufregen >< also zumindest ned die leute, die so wehement ihre panikattacke durchgesetzt haben. aber das sin bestimmt die ersten die heulen.


 Ja aber das ist ein Trugschluss. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Erhöhung geht auf das Subventionskonto von Schwarz/Gelb und der andere Teil sind normale, steigende Energiekosten. Der Teil der auf die Energiewende zurückzuführen ist beträgt ja der vorab kommunizierten Größe von Rot/Grün, von daher verstehe ich diese Aufregung nicht.^^


> mMn hätte das alles viel gesitteter ablaufen müssen. der kleckerkurs von vorher war nich schön. "ach, 20 jahre packen wir noch druff". geschiss da. abbauen, langsam, ruhig, sicher. un nu? das gegenteil. ABSCHALTEN, ALLES.... SCHNEEEELLLL. ICH find das halt einfach nur dämlich.


Was aber daran liegt das der Ausbau regenerativer Energieen schneller als angedacht umgesetzt wird und somit auch die AKW´s früher abgeschaltet werden können.

p.s.: Im Prinzip trägt aber auch die News hier zum Missverständnis bei, beziehungsweise ist sehr reißerisch, da eben nicht wie suggeriert die unerwartete Erhöhung auf die Energiewende zurückzuführen ist.

MfG


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DaStash schrieb:


> []
> 
> p.s.: Im Prinzip trägt aber auch die News hier zum Missverständnis bei, beziehungsweise ist sehr reißerisch, da eben nicht wie suggeriert die unerwartete Erhöhung auf die Energiewende zurückzuführen ist.
> 
> MfG



/sign

Zumal man in Wind, Sonne, Thermo und Wasser nach Errichtung nur noch Wartung stecken muss. Man wird unabhängig.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@Rolk
Jo, die Erzeugung von Solarzellen ist total umweltfreundlich, und der eine Ami eine Ausnahme... 

Solarzelle
Ansonsten hat Google zu den Begriffen "Solarzellen" und "giftig" ganz gute Treffer...

@DaStash
"Was aber daran liegt das der Ausbau regenerativer Energieen schneller  als angedacht umgesetzt wird und somit auch die AKW´s früher  abgeschaltet werden können."
Nur schade, wenn man ganz tolle Windparks hat, diese aber nicht an das Stromnetz angeschlossen sind (Netzausbau zu langsam)...

Man sollte so lange den Ausbau begrenzen, bis die Netze auf vergleichbarem Level angekommen sind.

Ich sage noch einmal: Kernenergie ist nicht das Allheilmittel, aber gehört in den Energiemix mit rein, da jede Form der Stromerzeugung gewisse Vor- und Nachteile hat.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



freyny80 schrieb:


> @DaStash
> "Was aber daran liegt das der Ausbau regenerativer Energieen schneller als angedacht umgesetzt wird und somit auch die AKW´s früher abgeschaltet werden können."
> Nur schade, wenn man ganz tolle Windparks hat, diese aber nicht an das Stromnetz angeschlossen sind (Netzausbau zu langsam)...


Man sollte die Netze verstaatlichen um zu verhindern das die großen Konzerne durch langsamen bzw. gar kein Ausbau die Energiewende blockieren.^^

MfG


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> /sign
> 
> Zumal man in Wind, Sonne, Thermo und Wasser nach Errichtung nur noch Wartung stecken muss. Man wird unabhängig.



Ohne Zweifel sind die alternativen Energien die wesentlich günstigere Wahl.

 Nur als Beispiel: Alleine, was die Endlagerung und Nachbereitung von Atommüll kostet. Zieht man in Betracht, dass bei der Endlagerung ein Schutzziel ereicht werden soll, welches der Radioaktivität von natürlichem Uranerz entspricht, so entspricht dies in Deutschland einer (End)lagerdauer von 1 Million Jahre. "In Deutschland" deswegen, weil es verschiedene Auffassungen gibt, wie stark natürliches Uranerz strahlt. 

1 Million Jahre, in welchen die Lagerstatädten überwacht und gesichert, bzw. der Müll umgelagert werden muss . Für welchen Lagerort kann man stabile geologischen Bedingungen für diese Million Jahre voraussagen bzw. auch garantieren? Bei der Schachtanlage Asse z.B. tritt schon seit 2008 radioaktiv kontaminierte Salzlauge aus. 

Wer unter solchen Voraussetzungen von billigen Strom spricht, der lügt.


----------



## costa (18. Oktober 2012)

Bloß, dass in den Aufsichtsräten der großen Energiekonzerne Politiker sitzen oder staatliche Institutionen Anteilseigner sind. 

Abgesehen davon, dass Ökostromproduzenten ihren Strom mit Subventionen teuer verkaufen dürfen und für den Eigenbedarf z.B billigen franz. Atomstrom kaufen. DAS ist Profit  

Und der Staat verdient über Steuern an allem gut mit.

"Die" Wahrheit wird irgendwo zwischen den beiden Extrempositionen liegen


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@freyny80
Wenn dich das stört musst du in den Wald ziehen und völlig ohne Technik als Einsiedler leben. 

@costa
Das mit dem billigen französischen Atomstrom ist auch so eine Legende die einfach nicht sterben will. Selbst dieses Jahr haben die Franzosen mehr Strom bei uns bezogen als umgekehrt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9363-freyny80.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9363-freyny80.html


----------



## costa (18. Oktober 2012)

@Rolk sollte auch eher verdeutlichen: preiswerten Strom für den Eigengebrauch kaufen und den selbstproduzierten, subventionierten Ökostrom verkaufen. Ist zwar verständlich, aber...


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Zumal man in Wind, Sonne, Thermo und Wasser nach Errichtung nur noch Wartung stecken muss. Man wird unabhängig.


Und es schafft weit aus mehr Arbeitsplätze als die Atomkraftanlagen. 

MfG


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Außerirdische Ressourcen


 
Für die längerfristige Zukunft (100 Jahre +) ist das eine sehr realistische Möglichkeit. Bis dahin reichen die irdischen Ressourcen noch sehr, sehr bequem

Kommerzielle Projekte zum Weltraum Bergbau gibt es übrigens schon heute; vorerst sollen dabei freilich keine Mienen auf fremden Planeten errichtet werden, eher plant man Asteroiden einzufangen und kontrolliert zum Absturz zu bringen. Das Ziel ist vorerst nicht unbedingt Uran und Thorium sondern eher Gold, Platin und Palladium aber wenn sich das Preisgefüge ändert und die Technologien weiter verbessert werden kann sich auch der Abbau dieser Energieträger lohnen.



> Mit Erneuerbaren kann umweltfreundlich jeder Mensch mit Energie versorgt werden. Nur eine Fläche so groß wie das Saarland in der Wüste mit Kollektoren kann ganz Europa versorgen.


 
Ja eh nur die Fläche des Saarlandes...

...hast du dir auch überlegt, was das kosten würde, nicht nur die Errichtung, auch die Instandhaltung?

Außerdem müsste man die Energie, die nicht kontinuierlich produziert wird auch für die Nacht speichern- nicht nur das, Speichern bringt auch zusätzliche, erhebliche Verluste mit sich... und transportieren müsste man die Energie freilich auch, was auch Verluste und kosten mit sicht bringt. Je größer die Verluste sind desto mehr muss produziert werden.

Es gibt auch nicht nur Tag/Nacht Schwankungen sondern auch Winter/Sommer: im Winter gibt es erheblich weniger Sonne (auch in Nordafrika), gleichzeitig wird erheblich mehr Energie verbraucht -> größere Kapazitäten nötig

Auch bedenken muss man: die besten Solarzellen bestehen aus (giftigem und teurem) Galliumarsenid, für den großflächigen Einsatz kommen solche Solarzellen nicht in Frage. 

Ich weiß nicht woher die "Saarland-Fläche" kommt aber ich vermute das in der Realität sogar eine noch wesentlich größere Fläche nötig wäre.

Solarprojekte in Nordafrika sind mittelfristig auch schon alleine aus politischen Gründen nicht sinnvoll.



> Habt ihr euch schonmal angesehn wie Uran gefördert wird? Die Menschen werden da zum Teil in die Minen getrieben und atmen radioaktiven Staub ein. Dann werden chemikalien in die Erde gepresst um das Gestein zu brechen. Auch nicht so sauber wie der Atomstrom immer vorgeben möchte. Mann dann karrt man die ******* um die halbe Welt um es hier danach in irgend nen Salzstock zu pfeffern.


 
Ähnliches kann man von fast jedem Metall behaupten, irgendwo gibt es immer irgendwelche dreckigen Mienen...



> Wind und Sonne gibt es überall in Deutschland. Wasserkraft an unseren Küsten. Algenzuchten können Treibstoff herstellen und Müll gibt es auch schon so bei uns. Wieso soll ich da Milliarden für einen ollen Fusionsreaktor ausgeben oder irgendwelche Lichtjahrtransporte von anderen Planeten machen? Da bau ich mir lieber Windräder und PV Anlagen und steck das Geld in Speichertechnologie, die sich auch noch anders vermarkten lässt.



Warum? Weil es billiger, wirtschaftlicher ist, viel billiger und wirtschaftlicher.

In meinen Augen ist das ein Totschlagargument gegenüber allen Alternativen.

Die einzige Form erneuerbarer Energie, die von der Wirtschaftlichkeit einigermaßen her mit KKWs oder z.B.: Kohlekraftwerken mithalten kann sind Großwasserkraftwerke- doch dieses Potential ist in Europa und auch in vielen anderen Teilen der Welt weitgehend ausgeschöpft.

Und das wird sich auch langfristig nicht ändern.



> Was kann es für die Energiekonzerne Schlimmeres geben, als frei verfügbare Energiequellen? Die Verfügbarkeit und der Zugang zu Uran lässt sich kontrollieren. Der Zugang zu Wind, Wasser und Sonne hingegen nicht. Der absolute Horror für die Monopolisten.


 
Den Zugang zu Wasser kann man sehr wohl kontrollieren- bei weitem nicht jeder (um genau zu sein: praktisch niemand) hat die geographischen Möglichkeiten sich ein Wasserkraftwerk auf sein Grundstück zu stellen...

Solarzellen kann man auch nicht einfach selber bauen, die kommen auch von pösen Großkonzernen- und preislich können sie bestenfalls mithalten wenn sie stark subventioniert werden- trotz der angeblichen willkürlichen Preisaufschläge der "Monopolisten".

Wind weht auch nicht an jedem Ort gleich stark und sich autark mit Windenergie zu versorgen ist für die meisten auch praktisch nicht möglich.

Ein eigenes Kernkraftwerk lässt sich zwar nicht leicht (selber) bauen aber z.B. ein Kohlekraftwerk oder ein Gaskraftwerk kann man durchaus mit einigen zehn kW wirtschaftlich betreiben, wenn man möchte.



> und wegen sauberer solarenergie: soweit ich weis, sin die solarzellen doch auch ned grade "grün". also gift (quecksilber? kA) wird verbaut was bei der späteren entsorgung auch ned unbedingt besser wies uran is *dramatisier* ^^


 
Im Prinzip gibt es drei Arten von Gängigen Solarzellen:

-Silizium-Solarzellen: enthalten prinzipiell keine/kaum Giftstoffe, die Herstellung ist aber meist alles andere als "Grün", es werden verschiedene Giftige Verbindungen eingesetzt, die dann entsorgt werden müssen (hoffentlich nicht in die Umwelt)
-Cadmiumtellurid-Solarzellen: enthalten, wie der Name schon sagt hochgiftiges Cadmium; sind aber praktisch ausgestorben
-Galliumarsenid-Solarzellen: enthalten giftiges Arsen, werden aufgrund der hohen Kosten fast ausschließlich in der Raumfahrt eingesetzt

Beachten muss man auch: die Herstellung von Solarzellen ist sehr energieaufwendig: eine gängige Solarzelle produziert während ihrer gesamten Lebensdauer nur etwa fünf mal so viel Energie wie ihre Herstellung verbraucht hat...



> Man sollte die Netze verstaatlichen um zu verhindern das die großen Konzerne durch langsamen bzw. gar kein Ausbau die Energiewende blockieren.^^


 
Die Netzbetreiber sind beim Ausbau der Energienetze weniger ein Problem, eher diverse Bürgerinitiativen gegen Überlandleitungen...



> Nur als Beispiel: Alleine, was die Endlagerung und Nachbereitung von Atommüll kostet. Zieht man in Betracht, dass bei der Endlagerung ein Schutzziel ereicht werden soll, welches der Radioaktivität von natürlichem Uranerz entspricht, so entspricht dies in Deutschland einer (End)lagerdauer von 1 Million Jahre. "In Deutschland" deswegen, weil es verschiedene Auffassungen gibt, wie stark natürliches Uranerz strahlt.
> 
> 1 Million Jahre, in welchen die Lagerstatädten überwacht und gesichert, bzw. der Müll umgelagert werden muss . Für welchen Lagerort kann man stabile geologischen Bedingungen für diese Million Jahre voraussagen bzw. auch garantieren? Bei der Schachtanlage Asse z.B. tritt schon seit 2008 radioaktiv kontaminierte Salzlauge aus.
> 
> Wer unter solchen Voraussetzungen von billigen Strom spricht, der lügt.


 
Uranerz als Referenz zu nehmen ist völlig überzogen. Ich würde das eher mit ~Faktor 10 multiplizieren...

...und: mit Wiederaufbereitung und Brutreaktoren kann man die menge an Müll drastisch reduzieren, aus weniger Uran mehr Energie erzeugen und den Anteil an langlebigen Isotopen im Müll (z.B.  wertvolles weil spaltbares Plutionim) reduzieren sodass dieser schneller ungefährlich wird. Leider scheitert das zur Zeit zumindest in Deutschland an politischen Hürden...

So oder so ist die Endlagerung nicht unbezahlbar. Atommüll irgendwo zu vergraben ist ja nicht sooo schwer...

Und: Je mehr Atommüll man hat, desto geringer werden die Entsorgungskosten pro Menge. 



> Und es schafft weit aus mehr Arbeitsplätze als die Atomkraftanlagen.
> 
> MfG


 
Felder per Sense abernten schafft auch mehr Arbeitsplätze als das Ernten per Mähdräscher... trotzdem... oder gerade deswegen ist es aber nicht wirtschaftlich und wird heute kaum noch gemacht. Gibt zahllose Andere Beispiele. Arbeitskräfte sind ein wertvolles Gut, man sollte sie möglichst effizient einsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: Je mehr Atommüll man hat, desto geringer werden die Entsorgungskosten pro Menge.


 
Das ist jetzt mal mein Satz der Woche.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> -Silizium-Solarzellen: enthalten prinzipiell keine/kaum Giftstoffe, die Herstellung ist aber meist alles andere als "Grün", es werden verschiedene Giftige Verbindungen eingesetzt, die dann entsorgt werden müssen (hoffentlich nicht in die Umwelt)


 Ich bin mir sicher in den chinesischen Fabriken wird der ganze giftige Abfall gesammelt und dann als Sondermüll für viel Geld an ein professionelles, seriöses Entsorgungsunternehmen abgegeben.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal mein Satz der Woche.



Was ist das, ein Leitslogan von RWE Vorständen??? 

p.s.: Es wurde per Gutachten festgestellt, dass der Salzstock Asse sich "NICHT" für die Lagerung von Atommüll eigenet. Folgerichtig muss der schon abgelagerte Müll woanders deponiert werden, dass wird dann ab jetzt ca. 15 Jahre dauern und ca. 4.000.000.000 Millionen // 4 Milliarden EURO kosten. ---> Toller günstiger Atomstrom...^^  
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=salzstock%20endlager%20gutachten%204%20milliarden%20&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fraktion.gruene-niedersachsen.de%2Ffileadmin%2Fdocs%2Ffraktion%2Finfopakete%2FAsse_Abschlussbericht-PUA_21.pdf&ei=7v6AUJvcHrLa4QTPq4CwAg&usg=AFQjCNHJh3c8vWFY0fR4xj1GB3tWUBc3-w

MfG


----------



## Research (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Atomkraft wäre zu vertreten wenn man sie mit neuen, sicheren Reaktoren ohne Pfusch betreiben würde. Aber gerade letzteres macht mir Bauchschmerzen, wird doch bei den Neuen, im Bau befindlichen, keine Kontrolle durchgeführt.

Regenerative-Energien: Das ist kein national zu lösendes Problem. Da müssen alle Staaten anpacken.
Verstaatlichte Netze... Nun, schauen wir uns andere Staatliche Großprojekte an wie S21, Willy Brandt... Nicht das es die Privaten jetzt besser machen würden...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...4 Milliarden EURO kosten. ---> Toller günstiger Atomstrom...



Der Strom selbst ist doch billig . Und überhaupt: Geiz ist geil !!
Bleibt ja nur die Kleinigkeit mit der mittel- und langfristigen Endlagerung, für die der Steuerzahler und nicht der Energiekonzern gerade steht.
Aber das steht ja nicht auf der Stromrechnung .

@Topic grundsätzlich:

Mich nervt es gewaltig, dass die Kosten der "Energiewende" zum Großteil auf den Schultern der "Nomal-Verbraucher" (Haushalte) verteilt werden und die industriellen Großverbraucher (zu denen mit Hilfe der Ausnahmeregeln auch schon Golfclubs gehören ) wenig davon spüren.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Atomkraft wäre zu vertreten wenn man sie mit neuen, sicheren Reaktoren ohne Pfusch betreiben würde. Aber gerade letzteres macht mir Bauchschmerzen, wird doch bei den Neuen, im Bau befindlichen, keine Kontrolle durchgeführt.


 
Die Energiekonzerne betreiben aber die Atomkraftwerke und die sind bemüht woimmer es geht Kosten zu sparen. Würde man ihnen keine Auflagen machen wären schon längst Atommeiler hochgegangen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Atomkraft wäre zu vertreten wenn man sie mit neuen, sicheren Reaktoren ohne Pfusch betreiben würde. Aber gerade letzteres macht mir Bauchschmerzen, wird doch bei den Neuen, im Bau befindlichen, keine Kontrolle durchgeführt.


Und die damit einhergehende Endlagerfrage, ist die auch zu vertreten? Schließlich muss man das zusammenbetrachten.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Das ist jetzt mal mein Satz der Woche.


 
Ja- die Entsorgung von 20000 Tonnen Müll kostet etwa (bei weitem) _nicht_ doppelt so viel wie die Entsorgung von 10000 Tonnen; denn es ist sehr viel einfacher ein vorhandenes Endlager größer zu skalieren als eines komplett neu zu errichten; auch die Zwischenlagerung ist relativ gesehen wirtschaftlicher je größer die Menge ist.



> 4 Milliarden EURO


 
Wenn man bedenkt, das _ein einziges_ größeres KKW _pro Jahr_ locker Strom im Marktwert von mehr als 200 Millionen Euro erzeugen kann erscheint diese Summe garnicht mehr sooo groß...

Außerdem: je länger es dauert bis der deutsche Atommüll vergraben wird desto besser- denn das was da vergraben wird enthält noch jede Menge spaltbares oder zumindest Brütbares Material, das ein wichtiger (und wertvoller) Rohstoff der Zukunft sein könnte; auch andere Radionuklide kann man in verschiedenen Anwendungen nutzen.



> Bleibt ja nur die Kleinigkeit mit der mittel- und langfristigen Endlagerung, für die der Steuerzahler und nicht der Energiekonzern gerade steht.


 
Die Endlagerung in  Deutschland wird großteils durch die Kraftwerksbetreiber finanziert.



> Die Energiekonzerne betreiben aber die Atomkraftwerke und die sind bemüht woimmer es geht Kosten zu sparen. Würde man ihnen keine Auflagen machen wären schon längst Atommeiler hochgegangen.


 
Zwar stimmt es natürlich, das die Gesetzlichen Auflagen Kernkraftwerke sicherer machen... dennoch wäre es auch wirtschaftlich unklug bei der Sicherheit allzu sehr zu sparen- ein zerstörtes Kraftwerk ist immer ein großer finanzieller Verlust in der Größenordnung von mehreren Milliarden, dazu kommen dann noch unter Umständen (je nach Schwere des Unfalls) Umsiedlungs/Evakuierungskosten für Anreiner usw., die weitere Milliarden verschlingen können, das will sich keiner leisten.

Gaskraftwerke, die etwa genauso explodieren können, bei denen die Auflagen und möglichen Folgen aber bei weitem nicht so streng sind gehen auch nicht besonders häufig hoch...


----------



## Research (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und die damit einhergehende Endlagerfrage, ist die auch zu vertreten? Schließlich muss man das zusammenbetrachten.
> 
> MfG


 
Nun, in Entsprechenden oberirdischen Bunkern wäre es machbar und kontrollierbar. Diese sollten aber aus reinem Beton sein. Beton fängt mit der Zeit an zu kristallisieren. Dieses Problem hat man z.B. z.Z. bei den Resten des Atlantikwalls, diese liegen so lange herum das man sie fast nicht mehr kaputt bekommt. Warum kein Stahlbeton? Der Stahl rostet und zerbröckelt dabei den Beton.

@ Superwip: Besser ein explodiertes Gaskraftwerk als ein AKW.

Zum Bau und den Sicherheitsbedenken meinerseits:
EPR-Reaktorbau in Flamanville: erneut Spuren von Pfusch | Telepolis
Kernkraft: Die Atom-Schlamperei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung in  Deutschland wird großteils durch die Kraftwerksbetreiber finanziert.



Ja? Gibt's denn irgendwo verlässliche Quellen, in der die Kosten für den Steuerzahler und die Kraftwerksbetreiber mal genau beziffert werden (bezogen auf die Endlagerung und die Suche für geeignete Plätze) ?
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt nämlich etwas anderes.

Kurze Suche ergab:
Der Bericht hier schaut zwar nicht komplett unvoreingenommen aus ("Atomlüge" und ähnlich reißerische Ausdrücke), aber (Morsleben, 40 Prozent des dort gelagerten Mülls von dt. AKW's):


> 85 Millionen Euro haben deutsche Energieversorger insgesamt bezahlt. 2,2  Milliarden Euro drohen nun dagegen an Kosten für den Steuerzahler.


In Asse genau die gleiche Gaudi.
Lass' die Zahlen mal zur Hälfe in Richtung Atomstromgegner schöngerechnet sein - das ist immer noch eine riesige Sauerei.
Und:


> Wenn es zu einem Störfall in so einem Endlager kommt, dann wird es auch  in Zukunft so sein, dass die Steuerzahler für die Probleme finanziell  aufkommen müssen.


/Edit: Hier findet sich ein Bericht über Gorleben. Da hat die Atomindustrie tatsächlich etwa 90 Prozent der bisher angefallenen Kosten getragen.
Wiki spricht ansonsten, dass die Atomindustrie Rücklagen bilden muss (teils gebildet hat). Warten wir's ab.

Bis ein konsequenter Weg der Endlagerung gefunden wird, weigere ich mich trotzdem, Atomstrom als sinnvoll und annehmbar zu betrachten .


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Kurze Suche ergab:
> Der Bericht hier schaut zwar nicht komplett unvoreingenommen aus ("Atomlüge" und ähnlich reißerische Ausdrücke), aber (Morsleben, 40 Prozent des dort gelagerten Mülls von dt. AKW's):



"Monitor" ist eigentlich recht seriös.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja- die Entsorgung von 20000 Tonnen Müll kostet etwa (bei weitem) _nicht_ doppelt so viel wie die Entsorgung von 10000 Tonnen; denn es ist sehr viel einfacher ein vorhandenes Endlager größer zu skalieren als eines komplett neu zu errichten; auch die Zwischenlagerung ist relativ gesehen wirtschaftlicher je größer die Menge ist.


 
Ich kenne nicht ein einziges Endlager. Du?
Daher ist es sehr mühselig darüber zu diskutieren was das kostet wenn es noch nicht mal einen Platz dafür gibt und bisher hat alleine das Ausloten der möglichen Endlager schon viele Milliarden gekostet.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung in Deutschland wird großteils durch die Kraftwerksbetreiber finanziert.



Welches Endlager?
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinneren gelesen zu haben dass die Betreiber irgendwas dafür bezahlen dass nach Endlagern gesucht wird.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Abwrackung der Atomkraftwerke ist schon im Strompreis eingerechnet.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung in  Deutschland wird großteils durch die Kraftwerksbetreiber finanziert.


 
Nur als Beispiel; im Endlager "Schacht Konrad" in Salzgitter soll vom Jahre 2080 an Atommüll bis ins Jahre 1.002.080 endgelagert werden (_Das Jahre 1.002.080_ Muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen). Bin mal gespannt, welcher Kraftwerkbetreiber seinen Betrieb so lange am Laufen hält. Das ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn. Welches Wirtschaftsunternehmen kann für sein ökonomisches Überleben über so einen langen Zeitraum eine Garantie abgeben? Für eine Million Jahre?  

Nebenbei bemerkt, klar besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Betreiber die Endlagerung "finanzieren". Umgelegt wird das dann auf den Strompreis des Endverbrauchers.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> "Monitor" ist eigentlich recht seriös.


Grundsätzlich schon. Totaler Rotz würde im ARD auch nicht übertragen werden.
Ich werde nur vorsichtig, wenn ich Begriffe wie "Atomlüge" lese.
Da werde ich jedesmal schmerzlich an die "Killerspieldiskussion" erinnert. Oder die Bedrohung durch den "Islam-Terror".
Das nimmt dann manchmal abwegige Züge an .


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Lasst uns doch einfach unseren Atommüll in Russland entlagern.
Das machen die Franzosen doch schon ewig.

Stichwort: Tomsk


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



> Zum Bau und den Sicherheitsbedenken meinerseits:
> EPR-Reaktorbau in Flamanville: erneut Spuren von Pfusch | Telepolis
> Kernkraft: Die Atom-Schlamperei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Der Bau eines neuen Prototypen eines neuen Reaktortyps mit neuer Technik kostet etwas mehr als geplant und dauert etwas länger als geplant.

Nicht schön für die beteiligten Firmen aber für mich kein Grund zur Sorge.



> Nun, in Entsprechenden oberirdischen Bunkern wäre es machbar und kontrollierbar. Diese sollten aber aus reinem Beton sein. Beton fängt mit der Zeit an zu kristallisieren. Dieses Problem hat man z.B. z.Z. bei den Resten des Atlantikwalls, diese liegen so lange herum das man sie fast nicht mehr kaputt bekommt. Warum kein Stahlbeton? Der Stahl rostet und zerbröckelt dabei den Beton.


 
Radioaktive Abfälle in oberirdischen Bunkern _endlagern_?! Was für eine Schnappsidee 

Beton hält zwar sehr lange, bevor er sich _auflöst_ aber er ist nicht völlig Wasserundurchlässig, kann mit der Zeit Risse bekommen usw.



> Ja? Gibt's denn irgendwo verlässliche Quellen, in der die Kosten für den Steuerzahler und die Kraftwerksbetreiber mal genau beziffert werden (bezogen auf die Endlagerung und die Suche für geeignete Plätze) ?
> Mein Bauchgefühl sagt nämlich etwas anderes.


 
Endlager-Finanzierung - Endlagerung radioaktiver Abfälle



> 85 Millionen Euro haben deutsche Energieversorger insgesamt bezahlt. 2,2 Milliarden Euro drohen nun dagegen an Kosten für den Steuerzahler.


 
"Die Kosten in der Asse entstehen ja im Wesentlichen dadurch, dass es hier Fehlverhalten auf der staatlichen Seite gegeben hat, denn die Asse war ja ein staatliches Versuchs-Endlager. Und da können Sie von den EVU nicht verlangen, dass sie hier für staatliches Fehlverhalten eintreten."



> Ich kenne nicht ein einziges Endlager. Du?
> Daher ist es sehr mühselig darüber zu diskutieren was das kostet wenn es noch nicht mal einen Platz dafür gibt und bisher hat alleine das Ausloten der möglichen Endlager schon viele Milliarden gekostet.


 
Es geht nicht nur um die Endlagerung, auch die Zwischenlagerung ist bei größeren Mengen preiswerter.

Und völlig egal welche Endlagerungsmethode am Ende genutzt wird: größere Mengen entsorgen ist immer effektiver.



> Nur als Beispiel; im Endlager "Schacht Konrad" in Salzgitter soll vom Jahre 2080 an Atommüll bis ins Jahre 1.002.080 endgelagert werden (_Das Jahre 1.002.080_ Muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen). Bin mal gespannt, welcher Kraftwerkbetreiber seinen Betrieb so lange am Laufen hält. Das ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn. Welches Wirtschaftsunternehmen kann für sein ökonomisches Überleben über so einen langen Zeitraum eine Garantie abgeben? Für eine Million Jahre?


 
Ein Endlager wird gebaut, gefüllt, zugeschüttet und dichtgemacht. Ab dem Zeitpunkt seiner Schließung sollte es -so der Plan- keine weiteren Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Bau eines neuen Prototypen eines neuen Reaktortyps mit neuer Technik kostet etwas mehr als geplant und dauert etwas länger als geplant.
> 
> Nicht schön für die beteiligten Firmen aber für mich kein Grund zur Sorge.




Überflieg das bitte mal:



> Wände mit "klaffenden Löchern", Pfeiler, die aussehen wie Schweizer  Käse, Gruyère, bröselige Stellen ohne eine Spur von Zement - die  französische Atomaufsichtsbehörde (l'Autorité de sûreté nucléaire, ASN)  hat bei Visiten auf der Baustelle des Europäischen Druckwasserreaktors  (EPR) Flamanville größere Mängel festgestellt, die nach ihrer  Einschätzung unangenehme Ahnungen dessen vermitteln, wie die Qualität  des Baus bei der Fertigstellung möglicherweise aussieht.





> []Beton sei porös, Stahl sei rissig, und manche Konstruktionsprinzipien  seien so gewagt, dass es die Experten von der finnischen Atomaufsicht  schaudern lasse.[]Aber Zwitter sind komplizierte Wesen: Mehr als 3000 Fehler gab es  bislang beim Bau. Die wichtigste ungeklärte Frage betrifft "die Sinne,  die Nerven und das Gehirn des Reaktors", sagt Petteri Tiippana, Direktor  bei der finnischen Atomaufsichtsbehörde Stuk: das automatische  Leitsystem des Atomkraftwerks.[]Er bemängelte, dass "Designfehler nicht korrigiert werden". Die  "Einstellung oder das fehlende Fachwissen" von Areva-Vertretern  behindere Fortschritte. Leider warte man immer noch auf "ein anständiges  Design, welches den Grundprinzipien der nuklearen Sicherheit  entspricht".[]
> Von Anfang an hatten sich Bauprobleme gehäuft. Eine Firma hatte die  Rohre des Hauptkühlkreislaufs, die direkt zum Reaktor führen, falsch  verarbeitet - sie ließen sich deshalb nicht mit Ultraschall testen. Also  ließ Areva die Rohre austauschen. Die neuen Rohre ließen sich zwar  testen; dafür waren sie an der Oberfläche rissig.
> Für das Fundament des Reaktors verwandte die zuständige Firma einen  anderen Beton als vorgeschrieben; der ließ sich zwar besser verarbeiten,  war aber poröser und musste deshalb extra versiegelt werden. Auch der  Stahl, der die Betonhülle von innen verstärkt, hat Schweißmängel. Eine  polnische Firma schnitt Löcher an den falschen Stellen, die sie  anschließend wieder zuschweißen musste. Weil alles repariert worden sei,  beeinträchtigten diese Dinge die Sicherheit nicht, sagt Tiippana.[]Einmal entschieden die Arbeiter einer Firma kurzerhand, ein Rohr für  einen Messfühler woanders anzubringen als vorgesehen. Der Platz war  ihnen zu schwer zugänglich. Doch das Gerät musste genau dort messen, wo  die Konstrukteure es vorsahen. Atominspektor Tiippana: "Die Leute müssen  wissen, warum sie sich genau an die Vorgaben halten müssen, auch wenn  nicht jeder Arbeiter Nuklearwissenschaftler werden soll."
> Dumm nur, dass selbst die einfachsten Dinge nicht vorausgesetzt  werden können. In der Baustelle hängen sogar Zettel mit der  viersprachigen Aufforderung: "Bitte machen Sie Ihre Notdurft nicht ins  Objekt."
> "Das ist kein Vorzeigeprojekt, das ist ein Vorzeigedesaster",  behauptet Mycle Schneider, deutscher Atomexperte aus Paris und Träger  des Alternativen Nobelpreises.[]Aber nicht nur der französische Staatskonzern tut sich schwer, neue AKW  zu errichten. Im vergangenen Jahr ging erstmals seit Beginn des  nuklearen Zeitalters weltweit kein neuer Reaktor ans Netz. Wie sich aus  dem "Welt-Statusreport Atomindustrie" ergibt, sind zwar 52 Meiler "im  Bau" - 13 davon allerdings schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren. Und bei 24 ist  noch nicht einmal theoretisch klar, wann sie hochgefahren werden  könnten.[]





> Radioaktive Abfälle in oberirdischen Bunkern _endlagern_?! Was für eine Schnappsidee
> 
> Beton hält zwar sehr lange, bevor er sich _auflöst_ aber er ist nicht völlig Wasserundurchlässig, kann mit der Zeit Risse bekommen usw.[]



Gut einsehbar, und versiegelt eine sher gute Lösung. Mehrere Meter Beton mit Ummantelung. So gut wie unzerstörbar. Hält Atomschläge aus. Kann erbeben unbeschadet standhalten. Wasserdicht. Kontrollierbar. Keine Einsturzgefahr wie in Bergwerken.

Günstiger Atomstrom, aber nur weil man ihn schon einmal bezahlt hat:
Studie deckt versteckte Kosten von Kohle- und Atomstrom auf | Telepolis


> Unangefochtener Spitzenreiter bei der staatlichen Förderung ist demnach  die Steinkohle, die Vergünstigungen in Höhe von 311 Milliarden Euro  erhalten hat, davon knapp 200 Milliarden allein als direkte  Finanzhilfen. *Die Atomkraft kommt auf 213 Milliarden Euro an staatlicher  Förderung,* die Braunkohle hat 87 Milliarden erhalten, wobei hier  Steuervergünstigungen den Löwenanteil ausmachen. Mit 67 Milliarden Euro  haben die Erneuerbaren bislang die geringste Förderung erhalten, was  auch auf den bislang noch recht kurzen Förderzeitraum zurückzuführen  ist, wie die Studie erklärt. *Jedoch werde die EEG-Förderung transparent  im Strompreis ausgewiesen, was bei den staatlichen Förderungen für Kohle  und Atom nicht der Fall sei.* Deshalb entstehe der Eindruck, dass die  Erneuerbaren aufgrund der EEG-Vergütungen der Preistreiber der  Stromversorgung seien, während konventionelle Energieträger eine  bezahlbare Energieversorgung sicherstellen würden.



Und hier sieht man das ganze Bild:


> Wirklich vergleichbar sind diese Zahlen jedoch erst dann, wenn die  Fördersummen auf die erzeugten Strommengen umgerechnet werden. Hier  ergibt sich, gemessen am Zeitraum von 1970-2012, eine staatliche  Förderung von
> 3,4 Cent pro Kilowattstunde für die Erneuerbaren.
> Die  Braunkohle erhielt im gleichen Zeitraum 1,3 Cent,
> die Steinkohle 3,3.
> ...





> Zudem verweist die Studie darauf, dass der Atomstrom im Jahr 1970 sogar  mit 70,2 Cent pro Kilowattstunde subventioniert war. Die Subventionen  von 7,3 Cent, die die Erneuerbaren im Jahr 2012 erhalten werden, nehmen  sich dagegen doch recht bescheiden aus.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Endlager-Finanzierung - Endlagerung radioaktiver Abfälle




Keine Ahnung was das für eine Seite ist, aber die kannst du knicken. Von den Kosten die Gorleben und Asse bisher verursacht haben bezahlten die Energieunternehmen nur Bruchteile, der Rest (fast alles) blieb an uns Steuerzahlern hängen. Ich sehe nicht wieso das in Zukunft anderst werden sollte.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Warum baut man nicht einfach ein Kraftwerk das den Atommüll zur Energieerzeugung benutzt?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Endlager wird gebaut, gefüllt, zugeschüttet und dichtgemacht. Ab dem Zeitpunkt seiner Schließung sollte es -so der Plan- keine weiteren Kosten verursachen.


 
War das auch nicht der Plan mit dem Salzstock der jetzt wieder aufgemacht und alle Fässer herausgeholt werden müssen?
Wie lange hat das gehalten? 10 Jahre?
Wie lange sollte das halten 100.000 Jahre?
Bezahlen die Energieversorger nun die Bergung und das umlagern?



Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das für eine Seite ist, aber die kannst du knicken. Von den Kosten die Gorleben und Asse bisher verursacht haben bezahlten die Energieunternehmen nur Bruchteile, der Rest (fast alles) blieb an uns Steuerzahlern hängen. Ich sehe nicht wieso das in Zukunft anderst werden sollte.



Das ist eine Atom Lobbyisten Webseite.
Wenn du die Atomlobby fragst wie sicher Atomkraftwerke sind ist die Antwort eher selten negativ.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Sicher ist gar nichts, außer der Tod.
Ich finde es nur beschämend dass man trotz zweier Katastrophen (Tschernobyl & Fukushima) nicht bereit ist dazuzulernen.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Der Strompreis muss ja angepasst werden, ihr wisst schon die Elektroautos kommen und die sind ja sowiel besser weil Strom an Bäumen wächst und nichts kostet 

Wir werden halt nach strich und faden vera.....

Meine Stadwerke haben 50 Jahre Lang in einem Altbau gehaust, das Haus steht noch trotzdem in  Hochhaus gebaut aus Glas und Marmor  mit  Edel Eingangshalle als wären die nenn Weltkonzern​, aber der Strompreis wird teuer weil eben wegen Öko und so. 

Alles nur Sündenböcke um die erhöhten Preise zu rechtfertigen, RWE und Co Fahren jährlich Mrd gewinne ein, sowas passiert wenn man Konzernen die öffentlich Versorgung überlässt, ist als würde man dehnen Gelddruckmaschinen hinstellen und sagen viel spaß bei drucken.

hier wer sich mal aufregen will 

Water Makes Money - Wie private Konzerne aus Wasser Geld machen - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



poiu schrieb:


> Der Strompreis muss ja angepasst werden, ihr wisst schon die Elektroautos kommen und die sind ja sowiel besser weil Strom an Bäumen wächst und nichts kostet


 
Angeblich werden Elektroautos schon auf Benzin umgerüstet.


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Angeblich werden Elektroautos schon auf Benzin umgerüstet.


 
Bei mir können wir ihn gar nicht schnell genug ernten. Gut die Hälfte der Windspargel stehen still.

Von daher: Stromknappheit? Gelogen.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@Threshold ja der Apera von Opel hat einen Benzinmotor der als Stromgenerator dient 

abr das nur mal am Rande gehört


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Moderative Anmerkung:
Es gab Userbeschwerden, dass sich dieser Thread zunehmend von seinem Thema -der Strompreiserhöhung diverser Stromversorger für 2013- verabschiedet und stattdessen in eine allgemeine Diskussion über Energieversorgung, Kraftwerkstechnik und Politik ausartet. Ich bitte darum, die Offtopic-Diskussion zurückzufahren und zum Thema zurückzukehren.


Es sei in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen, dass es im WPW-Forum seit langem Threads zu Energiepolitik gibt (derzeit in 3. Generation), die für genau solche Diskussionen genutzt werden können und sollten (und wurden - womit lesen Einigen hier ihre fast schon peinlichen Behauptungen erspart hätte) - wie eigentlich einer ganze Reihe der hieisigen Diskussions-Teilnehmern (einschließlich des TE) auch bekannt sein sollte...


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Hm, Stromerzeugung, die daraus entsehenden (Folge)Kosten schlagen sich im Preis nieder.

Was war daran so falsch?


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wenn das so weiter geht mit den Strompreisen,kann das in etlicher Hinsicht böse enden.
Für Haushalte und Industrien die sehr viel Strom verbrauchen .


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Industrie genießt ja die Befreiung der Abgabe für die Umlage.
Unternehmen die im internationalen Konkurrenzkampf stehen werden aus wettbewerbsgründen halt davon befreit.
Wie die Berliner S-Bahn die einen sehr harten internationalen Kampf mit der S-Bahn von Peking hat. 
Und weil die Berliner S-Bahn diese Umlage nicht mehr zahlt muss eben ein anderer sie bezahlen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die berliner S-Bahn ist nicht wirklich ein repraesentantives Beispiel.
Die wuerden einfach die Umlage 1 zu 1 oder zu einem, fuer den Kunden, schlechteren Verhaeltniss, auf den Ticketpreis draufschlagen.
So muss halt die große Masse das auffangen.

Eigentlich sollten ja ganz wenige Unternehmen von dieser Umlage ausgenommen werden, aber durch Aufweichung und Aenderung diesbezueglicher Gesetzte kommen ungleich viel mehr Unternehmen in diesen Genuss.

Stromknappheit? Deutschland liefert ja Strom ins Ausland ohne Ende. Selbst zu Zeiten wo uns erzaehlt wird, das Strom knapp ist.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wir importieren Strom aus Frankreich.


----------



## Niza (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderative Anmerkung:
> Es gab Userbeschwerden, dass sich dieser Thread zunehmend von seinem Thema -der Strompreiserhöhung diverser Stromversorger für 2013- verabschiedet und stattdessen in eine allgemeine Diskussion über Energieversorgung, Kraftwerkstechnik und Politik ausartet. Ich bitte darum, die Offtopic-Diskussion zurückzufahren und zum Thema zurückzukehren.
> 
> 
> Es sei in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen, dass es im WPW-Forum seit langem Threads zu Energiepolitik gibt (derzeit in 3. Generation), die für genau solche Diskussionen genutzt werden können und sollten (und wurden - womit lesen Einigen hier ihre fast schon peinlichen Behauptungen erspart hätte) - wie eigentlich einer ganze Reihe der hieisigen Diskussions-Teilnehmern (einschließlich des TE) auch bekannt sein sollte...



Was ich jetzt denke ist das es hier *nicht* um Atomkraftwerke geht oder dessen Sicherheit davon .

Es geht schlicht und einfach um die Preiserhöhung der Stromkosten für 2013 durch eine Erhöhung der EGG Umlage.

Und das das hier eine News ist und kein Sammelthread Energiepolitik.
Das stimmt auch.

Der Sammelthread ist ja verlinkt worden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...energiesuender-energiepolitik-die-dritte.html
Danke dafür

In der News steht kurz und knapp das der Preis für 2013 erhöht wird.

Und das nicht gerade wenig.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die berliner S-Bahn ist nicht wirklich ein repraesentantives Beispiel.
> Die wuerden einfach die Umlage 1 zu 1 oder zu einem, fuer den Kunden, schlechteren Verhaeltniss, auf den Ticketpreis draufschlagen.
> So muss halt die große Masse das auffangen.


 
Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Es ist schlichtweg falsch dass die S-Bahn davon befreit wird da das nur für Unternehmen gilt die im internationalen Wettbewerb stehen und das tut die S-Bahn ja nicht.
Mir ist es doch egal wer das am Ende bezahlt aber ich will es nicht sein.
Außerdem werden derzeit Unternehmen belohnt die besonders viel Strom verbrauchen.
Genau umgekehrt ist es aber besser.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wir importieren Strom aus Frankreich.


 
Manchmal, aber in der Summe exportieren wir mehr Strom nach Frankreich. Selbst jetzt ohne AKWs.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wir importieren Strom aus Frankreich.


 
Kannst aber nicht einfach pauschal behaupten.
Warum wird das gemacht?
Wegen Energiehandel und Preisbildung.
Genauso exportiert Deutschland Strom.

Hat nichts mit der Versorgnungsmoeglichkeit zu tun. 
Energie ist halt ein begehrter Handelsartikel mehr nicht.

An anderer Stelle wird Strom importiert, weil die Stromverbraucher nicht wirklich in der Naehe von den Produktionsanlagen sind und die Netze dafuer nicht ausgebaut.
Aber es wird genauso Strom exportiert.

Im großen und ganzen ist es durchaus eine Stromknappheitsluege die uns die Energiekonzerne immer wieder aufs Neue auftischen.
Versorgung waere moeglich, waere da die Moeglichkeit damit so zu handeln nicht so einfach und waeren die Netze vernuenftig ausgebaut.
Was wieder auf uns Kunden abgewaeltz wird.

@ *Threshold* du hast recht mit deiner Aussage bezueglich der S-Bahn.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Franzosen sind mit ihrem extrem hohen Atomstromanteil alles andere als unabhängig. Im Sommer fehlt in den Flüssen regelmässig das Kühlwasser, mit der Folge das die AKWs ihre Leistung massiv drosseln müssen und im Winter laufen oft so viele Elektroheizungen das selbst die volle Leistung der AKWs kaum ausreicht. Mit billigem Atomstromexport ist da nicht mehr viel, also ganz sicher keine Lösung für unsere Strompreise.


----------



## sfc (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem werden derzeit Unternehmen belohnt die besonders viel Strom verbrauchen.
> Genau umgekehrt ist es aber besser.


 
Das klingt ja wieder so, als tun manche Unternehmen das aus reiner Niedertracht. Es gibt nun mal Industriezweige, da wird (und muss) elektrischer Strom zum Heizen eingesetzt (werden). Ob es nun fürs Schmelzen, Backen oder was auch immer ist, spielt erst mal keine Rolle. Der Vorwurf ist an sich ist ungerecht und wirtschaftsfeindlich. Strom ist für solche Betriebe ein ganz entscheidender Kostenfaktor, den konkurrierende Unternehmen in anderen Ländern nicht haben. Inzwischen kommt sogar ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der hier verfressenen Backwaren aus dem Ausland. Sollen wir diese Industriezweige für unser linkgrünes Gewissen komplett außer Landes treten? Zumal das den Energieverbauch nur woanders hin verlagert, dem Arbeitsmarkt hingegen sehr schadet.

btw: Wie wäre es eigentlich mal, wenn jeder, der die energieintensive Industrie ablehnt, auch deren Produkte nicht mehr konsumiert bzw. in Anspruch nimmt? Oder diese zumindest konsequent aus deutscher Produktion kauft. Das wäre doch nur folgerichtig.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Mir fehlt einfach der Anreiz für diese Unternehmen effizienter zu werden.


----------



## sfc (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Fragt sich nur, ob die das allo so einfach können. Mach mal deinen E-Herd effizienter...


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

sie könnten garantiert aber sie haben keine Lust zu investieren und schröpfen lieber die Gewinne ab.
Wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sicher ist gar nichts, außer der Tod.
> Ich finde es nur beschämend dass man trotz zweier Katastrophen (Tschernobyl & Fukushima) nicht bereit ist dazuzulernen.


 
2 Katastrophen? Informier dich mal! Kernschmelzen in Reaktoren hat es schon zigfach gegeben, nachzulesen z. B. auf wikipedia!



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wir importieren Strom aus Frankreich.



Ja, aber halt weniger als wie sie von uns importieren. In F gibts sogar Befürchtungen, dass wenn bei uns nicht mehr genug Überschuss produziert wird denen im Sommer der Strom knapp wird...

Insgesamt finde ich die Erhöhung als nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Die paar € im Monat tun nicht weh, da gibts andere Preiserhöhungen, die wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht fallen über die sich aber anscheinend niemand aufregt. Die paar Cent/kWh eignen sich offenbar deutlich besser für eine emotionale Diskussion... 

Im Übrigen ist es nunmal nichts ungewöhnliches, dass eine neue Technologie erst mal mehr Geld kostet wie die bisherige. Atomstrom ist ja auch nur dank massiver, bis heute anhaltender, Subventionen über die letzten Jahrzehnte zu dem geworden was es heute ist.

Ich selbst gehöre im Übrigen zu den Profiteuren der völlig überzogenen Subventionen für Photovoltaik die zu der Preiserhöhung geführt haben und produziere ohne für die Investition oder den Betrieb auch nur einen Cent eigenes Geld in die Hand zu nehmen etwa doppelt soviel Strom wie ich selbst verbrauche. Dazu mache ich trotz des Kredits, den ich habe aufnehmen müssen jeden Monat noch einen 3-stelligen Betrag Gewinn . Die Förderung ist einfach viel zu hoch und wird ja relativ zu den Subventionskosten jedes Jahr noch höher. Leider ist es extrem unpopulär diese Förderungen so zu kürzen, dass diese wieder Sinn machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Niza schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt denke ist das es hier *nicht* um Atomkraftwerke geht oder dessen Sicherheit davon .
> 
> Es geht schlicht und einfach um die Preiserhöhung der Stromkosten für 2013 durch eine Erhöhung der EGG Umlage.
> 
> ...


 


Ich stelle halt fest, dass es hier um einiges nicht gehen sollte, dass aber z.B. trotzdem darüber geredet wird. Aktuell z.B. über (nicht) mögliche Energieengpässe, die nun wirklich rein gar nichts mit realen oder vorgeschobenen Gründen für die Strompreiserhöhung zu tun haben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich die Erhöhung als nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Die paar € im Monat tun nicht weh, da gibts andere Preiserhöhungen, die wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht fallen über die sich aber anscheinend niemand aufregt. Die paar Cent/kWh eignen sich offenbar deutlich besser für eine emotionale Diskussion...



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn du plötzlich 25% mehr im Jahr bezahlen musst ist das eine Menge Geld für eine normale Familie die ja schon an den hohen Benzinpreisen knabbern muss.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich selbst gehöre im Übrigen zu den Profiteuren der völlig überzogenen Subventionen für Photovoltaik die zu der Preiserhöhung geführt haben und produziere ohne für die Investition oder den Betrieb auch nur einen Cent eigenes Geld in die Hand zu nehmen etwa doppelt soviel Strom wie ich selbst verbrauche. Dazu mache ich trotz des Kredits, den ich habe aufnehmen müssen jeden Monat noch einen 3-stelligen Betrag Gewinn . Die Förderung ist einfach viel zu hoch und wird ja relativ zu den Subventionskosten jedes Jahr noch höher. Leider ist es extrem unpopulär diese Förderungen so zu kürzen, dass diese wieder Sinn machen.


 
Weil das wieder typisch Politik ist.
Die versuchen mit der Brechstange was durchzusetzen um gut da stehen zu können und wundern sich am Ende wieso das alles nach hinten los geht.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Oh es gibt ein Anreiz für die Industrie  

ich erinnere mich da an einen Fall, da hat ein Supermarkt Besitzer Kühlschränke, Beleuchtung und Co umgestellt um Strom zusparen  in der nächsten Jahresabrechnung gab es einen deftigen Aufpreis weil er unter (glaube 16000kWh) gefallen ist und somit wie ein Privathaushalt berechnet wurde.  Im Jahr darauf hat er mit Strom  geheizt  um weniger zu bezahlen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn du plötzlich 25% mehr im Jahr bezahlen musst ist das eine Menge Geld für eine normale Familie die ja schon an den hohen Benzinpreisen knabbern muss.



Absolut gesehen sinds bloß ein paar € im Monat, daran geht eine "normale" Familie nicht pleite. Es ist in D ja nicht so, dass alle am Existenzminimum herumkrebsen und durch einige € hin oder her vor dem Hungertod stehen. Es gibt sicherlich Leute, denen das weh tut, aber die ganz große Mehrheit wird das gar nicht wirklich merken.





Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das wieder typisch Politik ist.
> Die versuchen mit der Brechstange was durchzusetzen um gut da stehen zu können und wundern sich am Ende wieso das alles nach hinten los geht.


 
Na immerhin hats ja dazu geführt, dass es bei uns z.B. auf jeder 3. Dach (gefühlt) Solarzellen gibt. Dadurch kann quasi jeder an der Energiewende mitwenden. Das Versäumnis ist, das man die Subventionen nicht an die Investitionskosten angepasst hat. So sind die Subventionen zwar Jahr für Jahr um 8% (die Zahl hab ich im Kopf, mittlerweile ists ein wenig höher) gesenkt wurden, dummerweise sind aber die Kosten für so ne Anlage jedes Jahr um rd. 20% gefallen. Dazu noch die niedrigen Zinsen und du kannst dir ein Solarkraftwerk aufs Dach stellen ohne eigenes Geld und das Ganze vom Stromkunden binnen vllt. 10 Jahren finanzieren lassen. Danach hast du noch 10 Jahre eine Preisgarantie für den erzeugten Strom. Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren immerhin verdien ich damit Geld, aber schwachsinnig ist es schon!


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na immerhin hats ja dazu geführt, dass es bei uns z.B. auf jeder 3. Dach (gefühlt) Solarzellen gibt. Dadurch kann quasi jeder an der Energiewende mitwenden. Das Versäumnis ist, das man die Subventionen nicht an die Investitionskosten angepasst hat. So sind die Subventionen zwar Jahr für Jahr um 8% (die Zahl hab ich im Kopf, mittlerweile ists ein wenig höher) gesenkt wurden, dummerweise sind aber die Kosten für so ne Anlage jedes Jahr um rd. 20% gefallen. Dazu noch die niedrigen Zinsen und du kannst dir ein Solarkraftwerk aufs Dach stellen ohne eigenes Geld und das Ganze vom Stromkunden binnen vllt. 10 Jahren finanzieren lassen. Danach hast du noch 10 Jahre eine Preisgarantie für den erzeugten Strom. Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren immerhin verdien ich damit Geld, aber schwachsinnig ist es schon!


 
Klar ist das albern aber die Frage ist ja wieso hat die Politik das so gemacht?
Und jetzt wo es eben um Stromleitungen geht stellen sich alle quer. Die Energiekonzerne machen riesige Gewinne. Ich verstehe nicht wieso die auf die Politik warten die Stromnetze auszubauen? Sollen sie doch mal Eigenregie übernehmen und endlich mal Bauanträge oder sowas stellen.
Denn vom Bauantrag bis zur Fertigstellung werden sowieso noch mindestens 10 Jahre vergehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist das albern aber die Frage ist ja wieso hat die Politik das so gemacht?



Vermutlich weil zunächst niemand damit gerechnet hat, dass die Preise so schnell sinken und als man es gemerkt hat, hat man sich nicht drangetraut. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt wo es eben um Stromleitungen geht stellen sich alle quer. Die Energiekonzerne machen riesige Gewinne. Ich verstehe nicht wieso die auf die Politik warten die Stromnetze auszubauen? Sollen sie doch mal Eigenregie übernehmen und endlich mal Bauanträge oder sowas stellen.
> Denn vom Bauantrag bis zur Fertigstellung werden sowieso noch mindestens 10 Jahre vergehen.


 
Die werden in Eigenregie bauen, aber wenn du solche Schneisen bauen willst, dann gehts nur mit der Politik zusammen. Es ist halt bei uns so, dass überall wo etwas gebaut wird es sofort Bürgerinitiativen dagegen gibt. Das sag ich jetzt mal einfach wertfrei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist das albern aber die Frage ist ja wieso hat die Politik das so gemacht?
> Und jetzt wo es eben um Stromleitungen geht stellen sich alle quer. Die Energiekonzerne machen riesige Gewinne. Ich verstehe nicht wieso die auf die Politik warten die Stromnetze auszubauen? Sollen sie doch mal Eigenregie übernehmen und endlich mal Bauanträge oder sowas stellen.
> Denn vom Bauantrag bis zur Fertigstellung werden sowieso noch mindestens 10 Jahre vergehen.


 



Spoiler



Und vollkommen falsch. Wieso sollte wohl ein Konzern, der sein Geld mit AKWs und KKWs verdient, auf die Politik "warten", um ein Leitungsnetz für Ökostrom aufzubauen?


----------



## Jenny18bgh (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

JA Ja wieder mal die alte leiher wegen denn Strom wenn Ich jetzt strom Spare Zahle Ich bei der nächsten abrechnung zwar weniger und Ich muss über dass Jahr weniger bezahlen aber dann wenn Ich nicht weider spare zahle Ich mehr nach


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2012)

Was besser ist als Rückzahlungen.


----------



## costa (20. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage: Sollte nicht die Solarstromsubvention gekürzt werden? Das ist doch dann von roten und  grünen im Bundesrat verhindert worden.
Denn sonst wäre doch die Umlage gesunken, oder?


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Superwip schrieb:


> Den Zugang zu Wasser kann man sehr wohl kontrollieren- bei weitem nicht jeder (um genau zu sein: praktisch niemand) hat die geographischen Möglichkeiten sich ein Wasserkraftwerk auf sein Grundstück zu stellen...
> 
> Solarzellen kann man auch nicht einfach selber bauen, die kommen auch von pösen Großkonzernen- und preislich können sie bestenfalls mithalten wenn sie stark subventioniert werden- trotz der angeblichen willkürlichen Preisaufschläge der "Monopolisten".
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns pflanzen mittlerweile die ganzen Bauern (sorry, "Agrarwirte") ihre Felder mit Windrädern voll. Nebenbei fangen die ersten auch an, die Felder großflächig mit Sonnenkollektoren zuzupflastern. Insofern sehe ich das eigenmächtige "Energieernten" schon als Gefahr für die großen Konzerne. Zwar noch vernachlässigbar, aber es wird mehr und mehr. Ist ja alles erst den Anfang.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

schön teuer werden alles und an der strombörse verhält der strompreis sich relativ stabil und sinkt zum teil sogar was NATÜRLICH nicht dem kunden weitergegeben wird ! 8 milliarden gewinne haben nicht gereicht um solche sachen wie niedrige preise dem endkunden weiterzugeben ! da wird die erhöhung der eeg zulage doch direkt mal mitgenommen um an der eigenen preisschraube nochmal zu drehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



costa schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Sollte nicht die Solarstromsubvention gekürzt werden? Das ist doch dann von roten und  grünen im Bundesrat verhindert worden.
> Denn sonst wäre doch die Umlage gesunken, oder?



Ja/Nein/NEIN.

- die Solarförderungen (nicht mit echten Subventionen ala 1000-Dächer-Programm und ähnlichem verwechseln, wo tatsächlich in ferner Vergangenheit mal Geld vom Staat floss) sollten gekürzt werden - reguläre Kürzungen waren schon seit rotgrün vorgesehen und festgeschrieben. Das ist geschehen.
- die Solarsubventionen sollte darüber hinaus massiv von SchwarzGelb gekürzt. Das ist auch geschehen
- SchwarzGelb wollte dann dieses Jahr noch einmal massiv kürzen - ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was daraus geworden ist. Glaube, der Vorschlag ist unter die Räder gekommen, als "Umwelt"minister Rötgen durch "Umwelt"minister Altmaier ersetzt wurde.
- Das ganze hat aber so oder so nichts mit der höhe der Umlage zu tun. Selbst wenn sämtliche Förderungen komplett abgeschafft worden wären, würde es weiterhin eine Umlage geben. Denn das EEG fördert ja eben nicht den Aufbau neuer Anlagen, sondern es garantiert einen gewissen Strompreis für gebaute Anlagen. Die massiven Kürzungen können nur die Installation neuer Anlagen verhindern (man beachte die iirc mittlerweile drei Konkurse, den vollständigen Investitionsstop und flächendeckenden Beschäftigungsrückbau in der ex-weltspitzen deutschen Solarbranche...), aber die über jeweils iirc 10 Jahre laufende Förderung der bestehenden Anlagen werden weiter umgelegt.




mrfloppy schrieb:


> schön teuer werden alles und an der strombörse verhält der strompreis sich relativ stabil und sinkt zum teil sogar was NATÜRLICH nicht dem kunden weitergegeben wird ! 8 milliarden gewinne haben nicht gereicht um solche sachen wie niedrige preise dem endkunden weiterzugeben ! da wird die erhöhung der eeg zulage doch direkt mal mitgenommen um an der eigenen preisschraube nochmal zu drehen



Ironischerweise sorgt die EEG-Umlage ja selbst dafür, dass Strompreissenkungen aufgefangen werden, denn ihre Höhe berechnet sich ja aus der Differenz zwischen normalem Strompreis und der garantierten Einspeisevergütung. D.h. wenn der normale Strompreis in den Keller geht, z.B. weil diverse Stromgroßkonzerne mehrere Kohlekraftwerke mit komplett unbenötigten Kapazitäten hochziehen, dann können die gleichen Stromgroßkonzerne im Gegenzug mehr EEG einkassieren.

(im Eingangspost wurde mal die Frage gestellt, ob das ganze Geld überhaupt an die erneuerbaren fließt. K.A., ob die beantwortet wurde - aber wenn die Rückzahlungen/Befreiungen, die der Verbraucher der Industrie bezahlt, als nicht-Förderung rechnet, dann bleibt afaik nur gut 1/3, was tatsächlich erneuerbaren Betreibern zu gute kommt. Und da zählen dann immer noch jahrzehnte alte Wasserkraftwerke als "erneuerbar")


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber die über jeweils iirc 10 Jahre laufende Förderung der bestehenden Anlagen werden weiter umgelegt.


 
Bin bei dir, aber die Strompreise sind für 20 Jahre festgeschrieben. Wobei in 20 Jahren auch ohne EEG alleine über die Inflation die Preise vermutlich auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen werden wie jetzt vergütet wird - aber das ist erst mal Spekulation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

"iirc" = kann mich auch irren 
Nach hinten hin wird die Förderung aber ohnehin vernachlässigbar klein, damit es ein fließender Übergang ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Stimmt, der Mehrpreis den man für den eingespeisten Strom erhält wird durch die ohnehin erfolgenden Strompreiserhöhungen mehr und mehr aufgefressen. Aber wichtig ist, dass man bei der Anschaffung einer Anlage so einfach eine Investitionssicherheit hat und auch einen Kredit sicher zurückzahlen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Hier scheinen ja einige furchtbar viel Ahnung zu haben.


Wie lang hast Du denn im Kraftwerk gejobbt und als was?


Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Eine lange Liste von Stöfällen kann auch eingesehen werden.


Ja, die Anzahl der medeplflichtigen Ereignisse liegt wohl noch im einstelligen Bereich.


Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Die Kosten für die Entsorgung des giftigen Mülls kosten Milliarden. Das darf der Steuerzahler zahlen, nicht die Konzerne die sich einen ... voll Geld verdient haben. Sonst würden die auch keine AKW mehr bauen. Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten auf die Bürger abwälzen.


Da hast du Recht, das muß umgehend geändert werden.
Ob die Herren (Aufsichtsratsmitglieder) Politiker sich allerdings den fetten Gewinnast absägen werden, auf dem sie sitzen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, die Anzahl der medeplflichtigen Ereignisse liegt wohl noch im einstelligen Bereich.



Wenn man mal hier schaut, dann sinds schon ne ganze Menge, alleine in Deutschland: Liste meldepflichtiger Ereignisse in deutschen kerntechnischen Anlagen

Wenn man dann mal schaut, wieviele Atomunfälle es schon gegeben hat (Liste von Unfällen in kerntechnischen Anlagen), dann ist das schon recht erklecklich.


----------



## Jumizer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Schaut euch das http://www.stromvergleich-kostenlos.org/blog/staatsanteil-steigt-in-diesem-jahr-auf-uber-30-milliarden-euro/ doch mal an. 30 Mrd. Euro ?? Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## Vaykir (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Bei meiner monatlichen Stromrechnung sind direkt mal 6€ drauf gekommen. Doof.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Da wird meine Kaskade aber teuer dieses Jahr


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Also ich hab jetzt den Anbieter gewechselt und spare so die Mehrkosten. Mein alter hat darauf hin innerhalb einer Woche nen ganz bedröppelten Brief geschrieben, wie schade er es findet etc..  Falls wer interesse diesbezüglich hat dem kann ich das Portal verivox.de empfehlen. Da kann man alles ganz bequem machen, die übernehmen auch den ganzen Kündigungsprozess. 

MfG


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Dann ist mit dem EXTREME-OC erstmal Schluss (, oder auch nicht )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

löl....

Dann geht mein Athlon-Sys ja schon wieder in Rente, bevor es vollständig reaktiviert wurde 

Und für nen neuen, sparsamen Ersatz hab ich kein Geld


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt den Anbieter gewechselt und spare so die Mehrkosten. Mein alter hat darauf hin innerhalb einer Woche nen ganz bedröppelten Brief geschrieben, wie schade er es findet etc..  Falls wer interesse diesbezüglich hat dem kann ich das Portal verivox.de empfehlen. Da kann man alles ganz bequem machen, die übernehmen auch den ganzen Kündigungsprozess.
> 
> MfG


 
Den ganzen Kündigungsprozess übernimmt eigentlich auch jeder Anbieter für dich, da muss man sich nicht an irgendwelche Portale binden, die ja auch von etwas leben wollen. (D.h. entweder Provisionen einsacken, die der neue Anbieter natürlich auf die Rechnung umlegen muss, oder -noch schlimmer- die Platzierung der Anbieter durch passende Setzung von Schwerpunkten daran anpassen, wieviel die Anbieter an das Portal zahlen)
Man kann 1-2 Vergleichsportale nehmen, um erstmal einen Überblick zu bekommen, aber wechseln geht nachher auch direkt. (wenn man aus anderen Gründen vieles bereits von vorneherein ausschließen möchte -z.B. kein Strom, der letztlich von unseren lieben AKW-Konzernen kommt, die erst jahrelang ihre Netzausbaupflichten vernachlässigen und sich dieses Versäumnis jetzt auch noch versilbern lassen. Wie so vieles.), kann man sich die Portale ggf. auch ganz sparen, weil kaum noch was übrig bleibt, was auch vernünftige Konditionen anbietet. (Wichtiges Stichwort: Kündigungsfrist)


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den ganzen Kündigungsprozess übernimmt eigentlich auch jeder Anbieter für dich, da muss man sich nicht an irgendwelche Portale binden, die ja auch von etwas leben wollen. (D.h. entweder Provisionen einsacken, die der neue Anbieter natürlich auf die Rechnung umlegen muss, oder -noch schlimmer- die Platzierung der Anbieter durch passende Setzung von Schwerpunkten daran anpassen, wieviel die Anbieter an das Portal zahlen)
> Man kann 1-2 Vergleichsportale nehmen, um erstmal einen Überblick zu bekommen, aber wechseln geht nachher auch direkt. (wenn man aus anderen Gründen vieles bereits von vorneherein ausschließen möchte -z.B. kein Strom, der letztlich von unseren lieben AKW-Konzernen kommt, die erst jahrelang ihre Netzausbaupflichten vernachlässigen und sich dieses Versäumnis jetzt auch noch versilbern lassen. Wie so vieles.), kann man sich die Portale ggf. auch ganz sparen, weil kaum noch was übrig bleibt, was auch vernünftige Konditionen anbietet. (Wichtiges Stichwort: Kündigungsfrist)



Hab selber, auch durch Umzüge bedingt in den letzten 3 Jahren 4 mal den Anbieter gewechselt. Gab nie Probleme. Einfach auf Check24.de den "passendsten" Anbieter raussuchen, Vertrag zu schicken lassen,durchlesen,unterschrieben,zurückschicken und der Rest läuft wie von selbst.


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den ganzen Kündigungsprozess übernimmt eigentlich auch jeder Anbieter für dich, da muss man sich nicht an irgendwelche Portale binden, die ja auch von etwas leben wollen. (D.h. entweder Provisionen einsacken, die der neue Anbieter natürlich auf die Rechnung umlegen muss, oder -noch schlimmer- die Platzierung der Anbieter durch passende Setzung von Schwerpunkten daran anpassen, wieviel die Anbieter an das Portal zahlen)
> Man kann 1-2 Vergleichsportale nehmen, um erstmal einen Überblick zu bekommen, aber wechseln geht nachher auch direkt. (wenn man aus anderen Gründen vieles bereits von vorneherein ausschließen möchte -z.B. kein Strom, der letztlich von unseren lieben AKW-Konzernen kommt, die erst jahrelang ihre Netzausbaupflichten vernachlässigen und sich dieses Versäumnis jetzt auch noch versilbern lassen. Wie so vieles.), kann man sich die Portale ggf. auch ganz sparen, weil kaum noch was übrig bleibt, was auch vernünftige Konditionen anbietet. (Wichtiges Stichwort: Kündigungsfrist)


 
Mhhh also die Erfahrung hab ich nie gemacht. Ob ich jetzt solch ein Portal nutze und dann selber kündige und dann buche ändert an dem reinen Angebot gar nichts. Steht auch auf der homepage. Endverbraucher zahlen immer die Originalpreise. Und schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich mit verivox noch nicht gemacht. Der Dienst ist Tüv geprüft und hat ein sehr gut von Stiftung Warentest bekommen.

Alles in einem die bequemste und wohl auch effektivste Art den Strom bzw. Gasanbieter zu wechseln.

MfG


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ich habe eins gemacht ich bin auf LEDs ende des jahres umtgestiegen.

3x5 Watt statt 3x50 watt.

So kann man auch Geld sparen.

Aber bei 20€ pro LED birne (lumixon)
Muss man schauen wie viel man wirklich spart.

Und finger weg von Billigbirnen .
Meistens halten die nicht lange.
Oder sind zu dunkel.
Eine Billige hat nach ca. 2 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben.
Mal reingeschaut und gesehen schlecht Lötstelle.

Aber egal welche LED Birne mal nimmt um Strom zu sparen:
Die Elektronik ist meistens vorher schrott vor den angepriesenen 50.000 Stunden.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## archer7lily (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich hier meine Leuchtmittel alle auf LED umstellen würde, müsste ich ca 200 Euro ausgeben. Und die Lichtfarbe bei LED ist auch nicht so wie bei normalen Glühlampen. Obwohl ich die LED Technik befürworte!! Aber bei den Preisen.... naja...
Da wechsel ich lieber erstmal zu einem günstigeren Anbieter und vergleiche auf einem Strom Vergleichsportal meiner wahl.


----------



## Ossiracer (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Naja das mit dem Energiesparen ist auch wieder so ein Teufelskreislauf. 
Spare ich Energie (hier Strom), verdient der Anbieter weniger und es wird im Endeffekt teurer.
Spare ich nichts, verdient zwar der Anbieter mehr, ich muss aber auch mehr ausgeben. 

So gesehen ist es rein Geldtechnisch eigentlich egal.


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Energiesparen ist auch wieder so ein Teufelskreislauf.
> Spare ich Energie (hier Strom), verdient der Anbieter weniger und es wird im Endeffekt teurer.
> Spare ich nichts, verdient zwar der Anbieter mehr, ich muss aber auch mehr ausgeben.
> 
> So gesehen ist es rein Geldtechnisch eigentlich egal.



sehe ich genauso !


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ja das stimmt, da sollte der Staat mal eingreifen. 

MfG


----------



## mülla1 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, da sollte der Staat mal eingreifen.
> 
> MfG


 
Der Staat verursacht doch die hohen Kosten...  eingreifen brauch er nicht... Nur mal an seinen vorgeschriebenen Abgaben schrauben.. Der Strompreis an sich war vor 15 Jahren höher... Nur dir staatlichen Zulagen waren da noch nicht


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ja, dass ist doch ein anderes Thema. Defakto erhöht dennoch ein Energieunternehmen die Differenz die durch das ganze Sparen entsteht und schlägt das oben rauf. So zahlen wir also das gleiche, bzw. sparen nicht wirklich, weil sich die Energieunternehmen das Geld durch höhere Abgaben wieder einholen und das sollte unterbunden werden.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



mülla schrieb:


> Der Staat verursacht doch die hohen Kosten...  eingreifen brauch er nicht... Nur mal an seinen vorgeschriebenen Abgaben schrauben.. Der Strompreis an sich war vor 15 Jahren höher... Nur dir staatlichen Zulagen waren da noch nicht


 
Kannst ja mal durchrechnen und gucken ob das stimmt was Du sagst  Strompreis

Tipp: Allein die Kosten für Erzeugung, Transport und Vertrieb haben sich von 9,71 (2002) auf 14,17 (2012) erhöht. Und die staatlichen "Zulagen" wie Du sie nennst (meinst Du Steuern?) gab es auch damals schon. Natürlich sind die ebenfalls gestiegen, aber zu sagen, dass der Strom an sich günstiger geworden ist, ist in meinen Augen falsch.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

..solange es noch die "Glühbirne" gibt, kommt mir nichts anderes ins Haus.

Hatte zur Probe eine "Energiesparlampe" gekauft...um zu testen. 1. nicht überall einsetzbar, weil zu lange braucht bis endlich mal Licht da ist.
Also an einer Stelle verwendet, wo es nicht auf Schnelligkeit ankommt. Nach einem Monat zufälligen Gebrauchs war sie hin.
Meine 3x40W Kerzenlampen in der Wohnstuben - Deckenleute habe ich 1994 beim Einzug eingeschraubt und seit dem leben sie.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Tja, so läuft das halt, wenn man Hals über Kopf mal schnell die gesamte Energieversorgung umstellen will. 
Aber hey, hier herrscht ja eh bald Sozialismus, dann kann uns der Energiepreis egal sein, jeder kriegt halt eine bestimmte Ration pro Tag. 
Zahlen dürfen es dann die pösen Bankster und so, die eh an allem Schuld sind, auch an toten Eisbären-Babys und so weiter. 

Ich mach mir die Welt, widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt. Deutschland BILDland, du bist unverbesserlich.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Zumindestens läßt sich heute der Badarf dank entsprechender Tehcnik, wesentlich realistischer als früher einschätzen. 

MfG


----------



## mülla1 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal durchrechnen und gucken ob das stimmt was Du sagst  Strompreis
> 
> Tipp: Allein die Kosten für Erzeugung, Transport und Vertrieb haben sich von 9,71 (2002) auf 14,17 (2012) erhöht. Und die staatlichen "Zulagen" wie Du sie nennst (meinst Du Steuern?) gab es auch damals schon. Natürlich sind die ebenfalls gestiegen, aber zu sagen, dass der Strom an sich günstiger geworden ist, ist in meinen Augen falsch.


 

jap da hast du durchaus recht, allerdings ist so eine Tabelle, oder von miraus auch statistik, mit vorsicht zu genießen.. was dort nicht beleuchtet wird sind die mehrkosten die durch die anpassung der netze entstehen.. dazu müssten der erste kostenpunkt (erzeugung, transport und vertrieb) noch weiter aufgedröselt werden. letztenendes ließe sich die erhöhung dieses kostenfaktors wieder auf die abschaltung der KKWs, den Netzausbau aufgrund von EEG Maßnahmen und die Erhöhung der Rohstoffpreise etc differenzieren. Der eigentliche, letztenendliche Preis unterscheidet sich nicht allzu viel von vor ein paar jahren. 
ich hab übrigens recht viel davon mitbekommen was es heißt auch nur die nieder- und mittelspannungsebene an die neuen anforderungen anzupassen. hab beruflich damit zu tun (arbeite beim großen energieversorger) und kann deswegen sagen das die investitionen in diesem bereich in den letzten zwei jahren durchaus als massiv zu bezeichnen sind


----------



## Sepulzera (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Energiesparen ist auch wieder so ein Teufelskreislauf.
> Spare ich Energie (hier Strom), verdient der Anbieter weniger und es wird im Endeffekt teurer.
> Spare ich nichts, verdient zwar der Anbieter mehr, ich muss aber auch mehr ausgeben.
> 
> So gesehen ist es rein Geldtechnisch eigentlich egal.


Na genau, die Strompreise explodieren, weil ich LEDs eingebaut habe 
Habe ich so noch nie gehört und wenn mir das ein Stromanbieter erzählt, lache ich ihn genauso aus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Energiesparen ist auch wieder so ein Teufelskreislauf.
> Spare ich Energie (hier Strom), verdient der Anbieter weniger und es wird im Endeffekt teurer.
> Spare ich nichts, verdient zwar der Anbieter mehr, ich muss aber auch mehr ausgeben.
> 
> So gesehen ist es rein Geldtechnisch eigentlich egal.



Wenn man mit konstannten Milliardengewinnen für die Stromkonzerne rechnet und Gesamtwirtschaftlich: Ja.
Aber als Egoist solltest du zunächst einmal bedenken, dass jeder Euro, den du nicht mehr zahlst und den der Stromkonzern sich trotzdem holen will, auf alle Kunden des Stromkonzerns umgelegt wird. D.h. du sparst tatsächlich. Bzw. wenn du es nicht machst bezahlst du das, was die anderen sich sparen 




DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist doch ein anderes Thema. Defakto erhöht dennoch ein Energieunternehmen die Differenz die durch das ganze Sparen entsteht und schlägt das oben rauf. So zahlen wir also das gleiche,



Schön wärs, wenn wir durch die Aufschläge nur das gleiche Zahlen würden.
De facto läufts ja derzeit vor allem so:
1. Der Preis für konventionellen Strom fällt an den Börsen immer weiter (z.T. real, zumindest aber inflationsbereinigt)
2. Die Stromkonzerne verkaufen den Strom trotzdem zum gleichen Preis, streichen die Einsparungen als Gewinn ein
3. Müssen die Stromkonzerne EEG-Strom doch zu höheren Preisen einkaufen, lassen sie sich für die Differenz entschädigen, die Gewinnspanne bleibt.
4. Die Entschädigungen werden aus der EEG-Umlage finanziert. Die steigt. Der Endkundenstrompreis auch (natürlich nicht für Großverbraucher). Die Gewinnspanne bleibt. Die erneuerbaren Energien werden zum Sündenbock für hohe Strompreise. Obwohl sie teilweise zu lächerlich niedrigen Preisen an den Strombörsen führen.




Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hatte zur Probe eine "Energiesparlampe" gekauft...um zu testen. 1. nicht überall einsetzbar, weil zu lange braucht bis endlich mal Licht da ist.
> Also an einer Stelle verwendet, wo es nicht auf Schnelligkeit ankommt. Nach einem Monat zufälligen Gebrauchs war sie hin.
> Meine 3x40W Kerzenlampen in der Wohnstuben - Deckenleute habe ich 1994 beim Einzug eingeschraubt und seit dem leben sie.


 
Schlechte Energiesparlampe (mittelmäßige liefern >60% ihrer maximalen Helligkeit ab dem Einschalten und den Rest nach weniger als ner Minute) gekauft, aber verdammt gute Kerzenlampen. Von den ca. 20 Stück (15/25 W), die ich vor 5 Jahren beim Einzug gekauft habe, funktionieren bei mir noch 2.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

So schauts aus, es ist völliger schwachsinn was die energiekonzerne machen, naja was heißt schwachsinn? schwachsinnig sind nur die bürger die dafür wortlos bluten ! denn wie mein vorredner schon sagte ist es so das der strompreis an der börse selber immer weiter fällt nur keine sau gibt es an den endkunden weiter ! dann wird dem bürger die eeg umlage angelastet ALLEINE und große betriebe werden ausgenommen da diese ja abwandern könnten, nur z.b stadtwerke chemnitz oder was es war, wo wollen die hin abwandern??? dann kommt die völlig bescheuerte offshore umlage , die energieriesen basteln die hübschen windräder und wenn was schief geht trägt das risiko der verbraucher, denn dafür ist die offshore umlage! das muß man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen, wo gibt es das das ein unternehmer das risiko an den kunden abtreten kann?
unternehmen die einen direkten börsensitz haben und selber verhandeln, die nicht über dritte kaufen was den einkaufspreis verteuert für einen energieanbieter ist es möglich bei heutigen preisen trotz der eeg umlage usw einen strompreis von um die 20 cent anzubieten, aber es wird lieber alles geschröpft und das risiko weitergegeben !

lächerlich die konzerne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> der strompreis an der börse selber immer weiter fällt nur keine sau gibt es an den endkunden weiter ! dann wird dem bürger die eeg umlage angelastet ALLEINE und große betriebe werden ausgenommen da diese ja abwandern könnten, nur z.b stadtwerke chemnitz oder was es war, wo wollen die hin abwandern??? dann kommt die völlig bescheuerte offshore umlage



Nicht zu vergessen: Die Kosten für den Netzausbau, den diejenigen, die die Netze vom Staat anvertraut bekommen haben, sich jahrelang gespart haben, um noch mehr Gewinn zu machen.



> , die energieriesen basteln die hübschen windräder und wenn was schief geht trägt das risiko der verbraucher, denn dafür ist die offshore umlage! das muß man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen, wo gibt es das das ein unternehmer das risiko an den kunden abtreten kann?



Hmm - Banken. Ach ja: Und die Atomindustrie natürlich


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön wärs, wenn wir durch die Aufschläge nur das gleiche Zahlen würden.
> De facto läufts ja derzeit vor allem so:
> 1. Der Preis für konventionellen Strom fällt an den Börsen immer weiter (z.T. real, zumindest aber inflationsbereinigt)
> 2. Die Stromkonzerne verkaufen den Strom trotzdem zum gleichen Preis, streichen die Einsparungen als Gewinn ein
> ...


 Oh ja und die Politik weiss darüber Bescheid und unternimmt nichts. Es hat bestimmt, nein viel mehr definitiv nichts damit zu tun, dass da lauter lobbi... ähm "Experten aus der Wirtschaft" im Bundestag sitzen. Man ist ganz schön machtlos, wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt und so ziemlich sämtliche großen Partein und die üblichen Mehrheitsgehilfen ändern daran nichts. ^^

MfG


----------



## Infernal-jason (4. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Rofl

Hier in Deutschland steigen die Strompreise und in Hong kong muss man seit neujahr kein strom mehr bezahlen.

(woher ich es weiss? weil ich verwandte dort habe.)


----------



## micsterni14 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wenn man 40€ pro Monat für Strom zahlt und dann trotzdem noch die fette Nachzahlung ins Haus flattert, überlegt man es sich dann 2x, ob man den PC am Feierabend einschaltet -.- 

Das zählt dann schon unter Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität?!(...Musik,Informationen,Hobby,soziale Kontakte,Entspannung und einfach mal abschalten.... usw usw)

Und jemand der für 1100€ in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma schuften muss, wird sein Hobby garantiert komplett an den Nagel hängen, trotz Leidenschaft, Basteltrieb und n Haufen Fachwissen.
Dann guckt man 3 Themen weiter und da debatieren irgendwelche Themenstarter darüber ob 4 Titan reichen... und warum sie die Verpackung nicht aufbekommen o.0 
Bisl unfair das Ganze

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Die Kosten für die Produktion von Strom sinken weiter und es wird soviel Exportiert wie die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr und wir Zahlen mehr. Und warum? Weil angeblich alles teurer wird. 

Vor allem ist Solarenergie und Windenergie keine Zukunftsträchtige Energie Produktion, denn Solarzellen verlieren nach 10-15 Jahren mehr als die hälfte ihrer Kapazität und müssen erneuert werden. Nach über 10 Jahren hat man aber erst die Kosten für die Produktion raus. Windenergie hat den nachteil, es wird viel zu wenig Produziert um ernsthaft flächendeckend alles versorgen zu können. Die ganze Energie Politik ist blödes Geschwafel von Lobbyisten. Das einzige was genug Elektrizität zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre die Fusionsenergie. Aber da müssen wir leider noch 30 Jahre warten wie mir scheint. 

Egal was man macht es wird teurer. "Spart" man Strom verdienen die nichts mehr und es wird teurer, "verbrauchen" wir mehr, wird alles teurer, weil deren Gewinn nicht groß genug ist. 

*Klugschei*modus Ein*
Achja, Strom kann man außerdem NICHT sparen. Oder wie wollt ihr den Strom aufbewahren um ihn später zu nutzen? Und verbrauchen kann man Strom auch nicht, wir Wandeln ihn um und das ist überall so. Verbrauchen kann man gar nichts. Selbst Benzin wird nicht verbraucht sondern nur in Wärme und Kinetische Energie umgewandelt. 
*Klugschei*modus Aus*


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Also, die regenerati9vne Energien produzieren schon sehr viel Energie und mit ein wenig mehr Ausbau wäre das auch flächendeckend. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Lastspitzen etc. nicht abgedeckt sind. Man kann ja nicht eben mal sagen, so Wind, jetzt bläst du mal. Dazu müsste man mehr Geld in Energiespeicher investieren, was bis jetzt ausbleibt. Warum wohl? 

Was mich aktuell noch richtig ärgert ist diese blöde 11 Monatsregel. Viele Energieunternehmen kalkulieren den Jahresverbrauch auf 11 Monate runter, womit die monatliche Belastung steigt. Das wird dann damit gerechtfertigt, dass dann bei der 12 Rechnung gleich den Mehr/ Wenigerverbrauch mit berücksichtigen kann. Verlogener Mist ist das. Das wird nur gemacht, damit man nicht ein Jahr bei den Unternehmen, wegen den Bonuszahlungen(danach guck ich schon gar nicht mehr sondern nur rein nach dem kWh Preis) ist, da man diese ja erst ab einem Jahr erhält. Alles Abzocke. Da müsste wirklich mal eingegriffen werden. Aber niemand tut was, obwohl es hinlängig bekannt ist.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist Solarenergie und Windenergie keine Zukunftsträchtige Energie Produktion, denn Solarzellen verlieren nach 10-15 Jahren mehr als die hälfte ihrer Kapazität und müssen erneuert werden. Nach über 10 Jahren hat man aber erst die Kosten für die Produktion raus. Windenergie hat den nachteil, es wird viel zu wenig Produziert um ernsthaft flächendeckend alles versorgen zu können. Die ganze Energie Politik ist blödes Geschwafel von Lobbyisten. Das einzige was genug Elektrizität zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre die Fusionsenergie. Aber da müssen wir leider noch 30 Jahre warten wie mir scheint.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Zahlen her hast, ich weiß nur, dass sie falsch sind. Solarzellen haben ein praktisch unbegrenztes Leben. In Realität wird es natürlich nicht unbegrenzt sein, aber auch nach 30 oder 40 Jahren wird noch ein öhnlicher Wirkungsgrad erreicht wie im Neuzustand. Hersteller geben als max. Grenzwert für den Leistungsverlust 0,5% /a an. Das ist aber extrem konservativ und wird in Realität nicht erreicht. Mir sind Untersuchungen bekannt bei denen Solarzellen eine Nordseeleutturms nach 35 Jahren Dauereinsatz noch ca. 97% der Neuleistung erreichen ("Blitztest" oder so ähnlich heißt die Untersuchung).

Die eigentlichen Solarzellen unterliegen ja auch weder Verschleiß, noch werden Teile von ihnen umgewandelt. Der Haupteinfluss auf die geringe Verschlechterung des Wirkungsgrades hat das Glas bzw. dessen Lichtdurchlässigkeit. D.h. wenn die Solarzellen "einstauben" bzw. sich Schmutz auf ihnen ablagert, dann wird das Glas trübe und der Wirkungsgrad schlechter. Das kann man aber durch Reinigung verhindern bzw. abmildern. 

Erneuert werden müssen Solarzellen vor allem nach mechanischer Zerstörung aufgrund z.B. eines Hagelschadens, nicht weil deren Wirkungsgrad einbrechen würde. Es kann ferner wirtschaflich Sinn machen, je nach technologischem Fortschritt die vorhandenen, abgeschriebenen Solarzellen durch solche zu ersetzen, die einen signifikant besseren Wirkungsgrad haben. Diese Folgeinvestition wird dann vermutlich auch deutlich geringer ausfallen als der Erstinvest, da die Infrastruktur der Anlage (Stromzähler, Kabelkanäle inkl. Kabel, Umrichter (je nach Kapasteigerung), Halterungen,..) schon vorhanden ist.

Das einzige, was wirklich einem Verschleiß unterliegt sind die Wechselrichter. Diese haben eine Lebensdauer von ca. 15 Jahren und müssen dann ersetzt werden. Das ist mit relativ geringen Kosten verbunden (bei meiner 7kWp Anlage ca. 200€) und absolut problemlos zu machen.

Das zuwenig Windenergie produziert wird um flächendeckend alle Haushalte zu versorgen ist zwar richtig aber als Argument gegen die Windenergie kaum vorzubringen, da ja niemand komplett auf Windenergie setzten wird und auch der Ausbau gerade erst wirklich in Gang gekommen ist. Es wird auch zukünftig einen Energiemix geben, der durch neue Technologien vielfältiger und durch die Möglichkeit dezentraler Produktion auch für Privatleute interessanter wird.

Das die Fusionsenergie in 30 Jahren kommt, glaube ich nicht. Zumal auch hier das Problem der Entsorgung und Lagerung von Atommüll (wenn auch in kleinerem Maßsstab wie bei der Kernspaltung) auftritt und ich nicht glaube, dass z.B. in Europa in 30 Jahren sowas mehrheitsfähig ist. Abgesehen davon würde die Einführung dieser neuen Technologie ebenfalls Subventionen in Milliardenhöhe nach sich ziehen, genau wie bei der Einführung der heute genutzten Kernspaltung, die auch nur durch massive Subventionen (bis zum heutigen Tage!) überhaupt wettbewerbsfähig wurde - so wie es heute bei den erneuerbaren Energien der Fall ist. In 10 Jahren redet da keiner mehr von fehlender Wirtschaftlichkeit!



Jan565 schrieb:


> *Klugschei*modus Ein*
> Achja, Strom kann man außerdem NICHT sparen. Oder wie wollt ihr den Strom aufbewahren um ihn später zu nutzen? Und verbrauchen kann man Strom auch nicht, wir Wandeln ihn um und das ist überall so. Verbrauchen kann man gar nichts. Selbst Benzin wird nicht verbraucht sondern nur in Wärme und Kinetische Energie umgewandelt.
> *Klugschei*modus Aus*



Auch wenn der Kerngedanke physikalisch richtig ist, dass sich Energie nicht erzeugen lässt, so wird doch Strom erzeugt und gespart, indem schon dessen Produktion eingespart wird. Ebenso lässt sich natürlich Strom "aufbewahren", wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde es mit strombetriebenen Mobilgeräten schlecht aussehen. Immerhin wird da die elektrische Energie ja in den Akkus aufbewahrt und damit kabellos zur Verfügung gestellt.

Das Strom immer teurer wird, dass ist abgesehen von der Inflationsrate natürlich nicht unvermeidlich. Mich kostet Strom z.B. gar nichts, weil ich doppelt soviel Strom produziere wie ich selbst verbrauche. Meinen Invest habe ich komplett subventioniert bekommen. Man kann dann zwar darüber diskutieren, dass die Subventionen für die Solarenergie viel zu hoch sind - und wird nicht umhinkommen dies auch zu bestätigen - aber man kann sich auch genau das zu nutzen machen und sich von den Strompreiserhöhungen komplett unabhängig machen. Vor 15 Jahren war das so noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Niza (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Wenn man 40€ pro Monat für Strom zahlt und dann trotzdem noch die fette Nachzahlung ins Haus flattert, überlegt man es sich dann 2x, ob man den PC am Feierabend einschaltet -.-
> 
> Das zählt dann schon unter Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität?!(...Musik,Informationen,Hobby,soziale Kontakte,Entspannung und einfach mal abschalten.... usw usw)
> 
> mfg


 
Also Stromsparmöglichkeiten gibt es schon welche.

Fängt ja schon bei dem PC an:
Undervolting 

Dann die Geräte immer vom netz ziehen wenn man sie nicht braucht bzw eine ein und Ausschaltbare Steckerleiste So spart man schon den Stand By Strom der Geräte.

Ein Effektiväres Netzteil.

Auf LED Lampen umrüsten was leider auch ziemlich teuer ist. Man hat es aber nach eine Bestimmten Zeit wieder raus das Geld.
Auf den Lumenwert achten > sollte größer als 400 sein und die Farbe Warmweiß 
Alles andere ist zu dunkel.
Gerade bei LED Birnen kann man ganz schnell einen Fehlkauf machen.
Gutes Markenprodukt ist hier z.B. Lumixon LUMIXON 

Und man sollte darüber wissen das die 50.000 Stunden sich auf die LEDs selber beziehen und nicht auf die Elektronik in den LED Lampen, die meistens vorher versagt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ich hab jetzt meinen Stadtwerken adieu gesagt und bin auf einen Anbieter umgestiegen, der 4ct weniger pro kWh und 1,50€ weniger Grundpreis im Monat berechnet - damit komm können wir wohl wenigstens unsere Kosten auf dem Niveau von letztem Jahr halten.


----------



## Jan565 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Zahlen her hast, ich weiß nur, dass sie falsch sind. Solarzellen haben ein praktisch unbegrenztes Leben. In Realität wird es natürlich nicht unbegrenzt sein, aber auch nach 30 oder 40 Jahren wird noch ein öhnlicher Wirkungsgrad erreicht wie im Neuzustand. Hersteller geben als max. Grenzwert für den Leistungsverlust 0,5% /a an. Das ist aber extrem konservativ und wird in Realität nicht erreicht. Mir sind Untersuchungen bekannt bei denen Solarzellen eine Nordseeleutturms nach 35 Jahren Dauereinsatz noch ca. 97% der Neuleistung erreichen ("Blitztest" oder so ähnlich heißt die Untersuchung).
> 
> Die eigentlichen Solarzellen unterliegen ja auch weder Verschleiß, noch werden Teile von ihnen umgewandelt. Der Haupteinfluss auf die geringe Verschlechterung des Wirkungsgrades hat das Glas bzw. dessen Lichtdurchlässigkeit. D.h. wenn die Solarzellen "einstauben" bzw. sich Schmutz auf ihnen ablagert, dann wird das Glas trübe und der Wirkungsgrad schlechter. Das kann man aber durch Reinigung verhindern bzw. abmildern.
> 
> ...



Oh, gut habe alles erneut nachgelesen. War ich wohl auf einem sehr alten Stand. Trotzdem bin ich kein Freund von Solaranlagen. Im Winter wird auf Grund der geringen Stunden Zahl des Tageslichtes weniger Produziert und im Sommer mehr. Außerdem die ganzen Subventionen die ich als nicht Anlagen Besitzer mit bezahle! Denn was ihr dadurch bekommt, zahle ich mehr. Und warum? Nur weil ihr euch die Anlagen nicht selber gekauft habt und keinen Grund sonst gehabt hättet diese überhaupt an zu schaffen. 

Energie Wende ja. Wie es jetzt ist nein. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das die Fusionsenergie in 30 Jahren kommt, glaube ich nicht. Zumal auch hier das Problem der Entsorgung und Lagerung von Atommüll (wenn auch in kleinerem Maßsstab wie bei der Kernspaltung) auftritt und ich nicht glaube, dass z.B. in Europa in 30 Jahren sowas mehrheitsfähig ist. Abgesehen davon würde die Einführung dieser neuen Technologie ebenfalls Subventionen in Milliardenhöhe nach sich ziehen, genau wie bei der Einführung der heute genutzten Kernspaltung, die auch nur durch massive Subventionen (bis zum heutigen Tage!) überhaupt wettbewerbsfähig wurde - so wie es heute bei den erneuerbaren Energien der Fall ist. In 10 Jahren redet da keiner mehr von fehlender Wirtschaftlichkeit!



Bei der Fusionsenergie fallen keine Abfälle ab, das ist genau das Positive daran. 2 Reaktoren davon, reichen für ganz Europa und Produzieren mehr als 200PetaWatt/h. Allerdings ist die Technik leider noch nicht so weit. Dort wird "einfach" Eine Perfekte Kugel aus Deuterium, Tritium und 56FE zu stark erhitzt, das eine Fusionsreaktion zu stande kommt. Das Problem daran ist, man muss erst einmal sehr kurz sehr viel Energie rein stecken um es einmal in gang zu bekommen. Bei der Fusion entsteht leichte Strahlung, die allerdings Problemlos abgeschirmt werden kann. Wenn es um Energie geht, führt rein gar nichts daran vorbei. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Kerngedanke physikalisch richtig ist, dass sich Energie nicht erzeugen lässt, so wird doch Strom erzeugt und gespart, indem schon dessen Produktion eingespart wird. Ebenso lässt sich natürlich Strom "aufbewahren", wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde es mit strombetriebenen Mobilgeräten schlecht aussehen. Immerhin wird da die elektrische Energie ja in den Akkus aufbewahrt und damit kabellos zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Das Strom immer teurer wird, dass ist abgesehen von der Inflationsrate natürlich nicht unvermeidlich. Mich kostet Strom z.B. gar nichts, weil ich doppelt soviel Strom produziere wie ich selbst verbrauche. Meinen Invest habe ich komplett subventioniert bekommen. Man kann dann zwar darüber diskutieren, dass die Subventionen für die Solarenergie viel zu hoch sind - und wird nicht umhinkommen dies auch zu bestätigen - aber man kann sich auch genau das zu nutzen machen und sich von den Strompreiserhöhungen komplett unabhängig machen. Vor 15 Jahren war das so noch nicht möglich.


 
Mit Energie Speichern meinte ich nicht Akku´s sondern eher etwas für das Öffentliche Netz. Und das ist bist auf Stauseen nicht möglich. Welche aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind. 

Egal wie man es nimmt, Energie Wende muss her und die Atomenergie muss weg, aber nicht so wie es im Moment veranstaltet wird.


----------



## Techki (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Man könnte dann wenigstens die Bürger entlasten ( weniger Steuer für Strom ) oder generell weniger Steuern ... 
Aber alles nur träumerei  mit dem Entlasten . Was wirklich passieren wird weiß so genau fast niemand . 
Immer GEld schaufeln auf Kosten der Bürger um dann NOCH mehr (!) Geld zu scheffel 

Ich würde es verstehen wenn es nur um einen kleinen Betrag steigt , aber so "viel" auch wieder nicht ...
Trotzdem gut das der Atommüll nicht mehr so schnell so viel wird .


----------



## Ghostdok3 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

ich bin für den atom ausstig.
erstens: wegen dem atom mühl.
zweitens:sehr  alte Atomreaktoren.Zum Beispiel die Siedewasserreaktoren der  1960er-Baureihen oder auch die Druckwasserreaktoren der zweiten  Baureihe.die sind nicht sicher.
Und die haben sowieso schon  konzeptionelle Sicherheitsschwächen und sind nicht gegen  Flugzeugabstürze geschützt.die Wände wesentlich dünner, als man sie  heute bauen würde, sie  entsprechen nicht mehr dem heutigen Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik.  Sie sind auch zum Teil so konstruiert, dass man manche Dinge gar nicht  überprüfen kann.
Beispiel sind die Schweißnähte des  Reaktordruckbehälters die überprüft werden müssten und so eng und so  verbaut, dass man mit einer Sonde zum Prüfen gar nicht hinkommt.

diesse solten aus dem betreb genomen werden aber diesse laufen immer noch


----------



## sentinel1 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Staatsverschuldung: Schuldenuhr

Irgendwer muss die Zeche blechen, der letzte hat die A - Karte   .

Wer jetzt noch von günstigeren (Strom-) Preisen träumt ... nicht wecken (Hauptsache glücklich  )

Nach den Wahlen kommen die Steuererhöhungen mit SICHERHEIT    (20% Mwst = 1/5 oder doch 33% = 1/3 , das ist hier die Frage)


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Wenn der Staat weniger Geld haben will kann er gerne die Mwst erhöhen,


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Oh, gut habe alles erneut nachgelesen. War ich wohl auf einem sehr alten Stand. Trotzdem bin ich kein Freund von Solaranlagen. Im Winter wird auf Grund der geringen Stunden Zahl des Tageslichtes weniger Produziert und im Sommer mehr.



Trotz allem haben die deutschen Solaranlagen gerade in den besonders kalten (und dann meist klaren) Winterabschnitten eine ordentliche Portion Strom ins Netz eingespeißt. Und im Sommer steigt der Verbrauch, europaweit betrachtet, ohnehin deutlich an und umgekehrt steht i.d.R. weniger Wasser- und etwas weniger Windkraft zur Verfügung.
Man sollte zwar die Subventionshöhen im Auge behalten, aber die Technik hat durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



> Außerdem die ganzen Subventionen die ich als nicht Anlagen Besitzer mit bezahle! Denn was ihr dadurch bekommt, zahle ich mehr. Und warum? Nur weil ihr euch die Anlagen nicht selber gekauft habt und keinen Grund sonst gehabt hättet diese überhaupt an zu schaffen.



Das solltest du aber nicht den EE-Anlagen-Betreibern in die Schuhe schieben, sondern eher den konventionellen Kraftwerken und der Politik. Letztlich muss, damit Privatkapital mobilisiert wird, der Staat Bedingungen schaffen, unter denen sich investitionen in EE lohnen, weil ihre Gewinnspanne hoch ist. Dafür muss (EE-)Strom zu hohen Preisen abgenommen werden.
Variante 1: Man garantiert die Preise und gleicht das z.B. über eine EEG-Umlage aus. Einfach und geringe Nebeneffekte, aber zahlen tun letztlich unschuldige
Variante 2: Man sorgt dafür, dass konventionelle Energien einen angemessenen -sprich hohen- Preis haben. Fairer (zumindest wenn man die zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch z.B. Steuern an den Teil der Bevölkerung, der sich keine Solaranlagen leisten kann, zurückgibt, in dem z.B. Sozialabgaben gesenkt werden), aber die Auswirkungen sind heftig, denn der Strom als solcher wird noch teurer und die konventionellen Energieproduzenten quasi vor die Wand gefahren (was sie ggf. verdienen, aber auch eine faire Störung ist eine Störung und damit ein ingesamt negativ)



> Bei der Fusionsenergie fallen keine Abfälle ab, das ist genau das Positive daran.



Es fällt, wie bei jeder technischen Anlage, Schrott an. Und der wird hochverstrahlt sein. Nicht annährend so problematisch, wie Fissionsreaktoren - aber Zwischenlagerung für ein paar Jahrhunderte würde ich schon erwarten. Also wieder eine Belastung kommender Generationen.



> 2 Reaktoren davon, reichen für ganz Europa und Produzieren mehr als 200PetaWatt/h.



Ein 100 PW-Reaktor? Ich glaube, du solltest dich auch noch über einige andere Techniken auf den neuesten Stand bringen...
Nicht nur, dass man nicht in der Lage ist, etwas in der Größe zu bauen, man wäre auch nicht in der Lage, es zu kühlen oder den Strom zu verteilen. Von der fehlenden Redundanz in Störungsfällen oder bei Wartungsarbeiten ganz zu schweigen.



> Allerdings ist die Technik leider noch nicht so weit. Dort wird "einfach" Eine Perfekte Kugel aus Deuterium, Tritium und 56FE zu stark erhitzt, das eine Fusionsreaktion zu stande kommt. Das Problem daran ist, man muss erst einmal sehr kurz sehr viel Energie rein stecken um es einmal in gang zu bekommen.



Nein, das Problem ist, dass man keine "perfekte Kugel aus *diverse Gase*" formen kann, geschweige denn bei hohen Temperaturen und Drücken stabil halten.



> Mit Energie Speichern meinte ich nicht Akku´s sondern eher etwas für das Öffentliche Netz. Und das ist bist auf Stauseen nicht möglich. Welche aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.



Es gibt Batteriespeicher am öffentlichen Netz und Seen sind, wo die passende Bedingungen gegeben sind (in Deutschland herrscht bislang kein Mangel, zumindest wenn man darauf verzichten würde, Pumpspeicher für AKWs und übergroße Kohlekraftwerke zu verwenden), sehr gut nutzbar.



> Egal wie man es nimmt, Energie Wende muss her und die Atomenergie muss weg, aber nicht so wie es im Moment veranstaltet wird.


 
Tjo - was im Moment veranstaltet wird ist halt das Resultat, wenn man im Halbjahrestakt abwechselnd den schnellstmöglichen Wechsel und totalen Stillstand propagiert.
Aber es ist halt nicht unbedingt entgegen der Interessen klassischer Schwarz-Gelb-orientierter Lobbygruppen, wenn die Energiewende so schlecht wie nur irgendwie möglich läuft


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (5. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Mein Preis für eine KW/H hat sich sogar verbilligt von 20.4 Cent auf 20.3 Cent(Fest für 2 Jahre) verbilligt .Stadtwerke Rostock ist wohl ein Vorteil das man an der Küste wohnt. Zumahl ich auch noch einen Bulldozer im pc habe.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - was im Moment veranstaltet wird ist halt das Resultat, wenn man im Halbjahrestakt abwechselnd den schnellstmöglichen Wechsel und totalen Stillstand propagiert.
> Aber es ist halt nicht unbedingt entgegen der Interessen klassischer Schwarz-Gelb-orientierter Lobbygruppen, wenn die Energiewende so schlecht wie nur irgendwie möglich läuft


 
Stimmt, eine rot-grüne Regierung würde das viel souveräner machen, und an Ostern kommt der Osterhase.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ostern kommt der Osterhase.


 
Wann soll der(Osterhase) den sonst kommen.Wen nicht an Ostern.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2013)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Wann soll der(Osterhase) den sonst kommen.Wen nicht an Ostern.


Hahahaaa. 

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Wann soll der(Osterhase) den sonst kommen.Wen nicht an Ostern.


 
Er könnte sich bspw. mal mit dem Weihnachtsmann abwechseln, Schlagwort "Abwechslung bei der Arbeit".


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Ich will nicht das der Weihnachtsmann Eier legt [/kopfkino aus] 

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Stimmt, weil der Hase ja auch Eier legt.  Wir schweifen ab, gleich gibt's Haue.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine rot-grüne Regierung würde das viel souveräner machen, und an Ostern kommt der Osterhase.


 
Jein. Der Osterhase kommt in 25 Tagen und eine rot-grüne Regierung hätte es nicht viel souveränder gemacht.
Aber etwas.

Ich erinnere z.B. daran, dass derzeit diverse erfolgversprechende Schadensersatzklagen von Energiekonzernen gegen die Regierung laufen, weil Atomkraftwerke zwangsabgeschaltet wurden, für die Merkel weitere Gewinne zugesagt hatte. AKWs, deren Abschaltung rot-grün eigentlich schon vertraglich besiegelt hatte, bis Merkel einen Kompromiss schloß, mit dem die Stromindustrie "gut leben konnte".
Oder daran, dass wir eine deutlich erhöhte EEG-Umlage bezahlen, weil Merkel & Co Unternehmen ihre Zahlungen erlassen, die rot-grün zu Einsparungen bringen wollte.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass erst Röttgen mit seinem Solarförderungskürzungshickhack über fast ein Jahr lang derart unsichere Zustände geschaffen hat, dass sich kaum noch Großinvestoren gefunden haben - mit dem Ergebnis, dass nicht nur der Ausbau stellenweise massiv litt (in dem Bereich zugegebenermaßen nicht sooo das Problem, die Masse der bayrischen Häuslebauer wurden ja weiter subventioniert), sonder auch dass eine deutsche Vorzeigewirtschaft vor die Wand gefahren wurde (iirc mittlerweile drei Pleiten großer Unternehmen - natürlich auch, weil Merkel Entwicklungshilfe nach China leitet, anstatt Maßnahmen gegen Dumpingprodukte zu unternehmen)
Oder daran, dass nahezu das gleiche mit der ehemals boomenden Offshore-Windbranche geschehen ist, weil die Regierung 0 Probleme damit hat, den konventionellen Stromkonzernen beim Leitungen-nicht-Ausbau zuzusehen.
Oder daran, dass Altmaier die Hick-Hack-Nummer, die die Solarindustrie zu Fall brachte, gerade mit den gesamten erneuerbaren wiederholt.
Und dann ist da noch diese Sache mit den enorm hohen Leistung an neuen Steinkohlekraftwerken, die auf Basis primär schwarzer (mal -gelber, mal -roter) Genehmigungen dieses Jahr ans Netz gehen. Und sich von Altmaier und Rösler die CO2-Zertifikate schenken lassen.

Fazit:
Nö, man kann i.d.R. von rot-grünen Regierungen nicht sagen, dass sie sich souverän in u.a. die Wirtschaft betreffenden Fragen bewegen. Souveränität & Konsequenz erfordert meist Konzentration auf einige wenige Ziele und wenn eine Arbeiter/Gewerkschaften-orientierte Partei mit Stammklientel in der Schwerindustrie auf einen umweltzentrierten Koalitionspartner und auf materielle Notwendigkeiten trifft, dann gibt das im günstigsten Fall einen mittelprächtigen Kompromis.
Aber in Sachen Energiewende souveräner aufzutreten, als Schwarz-Gelb, dass ist nun wirklich kein Kunststück. Da würde wahrscheinlich eher was mit Hand und Fuß bei rauskommen, wenn Linke und NPD versuchen würden, zusammen zu arbeiten, als bei Merkel.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Man kann sich jede Aktion bis zu einem gewissen Grad schönreden. 
Warum wurde die Laufzeit der AKW's verlängert? Weil es keinen Grund für ein Abschalten gab. Damals hat der Großteil der Deutschen noch nicht hysterisch die Hände vor dem Mund zusammengeschlagen, wenn das wort Kernenergie gefallen ist. Nach Japan war das dann natürlich der Dauerbrenner hier mit allem möglichen Unsinn, der in dem Zusammenhang verbreitet worden ist - herzlichen Dank an der Stelle unseren boulevardesken Medien. Und zackbumm - Kehrtwende. Hätte niemand im Voraus erahnen können. Dass Merkel dem gefolgt ist - naja, schade eigentlich.
Und der Rest deines Kommentars erscheint mir mehr wie ein weites Ausholen gegen alles, was sich Regierung schimpft - die Punkte sind alle lange nicht so eindeutig, wie du sie darzustellen versuchst. Bspw. Entwicklungshilfe für China - wurde 2008 völlig beendet, es laufen aber nun mal noch Verträge (bis 2014 oder 2015 afaik), und die werden eben vertragsgemäß beendet. Und selbst wenn - nach China gingen 2008 ca. 300 Millionen, das BMA allein hat 2013 einen Haushalt von 120 Milliarden Euro. Peanuts dagegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Man kann sich jede Aktion bis zu einem gewissen Grad schönreden.
> Warum wurde die Laufzeit der AKW's verlängert? Weil es keinen Grund für ein Abschalten gab.


 
Du möchtest doch nicht etwas das Schwarz-Gelbe Hick-Hack bei der Stromwende damit schönreden, dass die gar keine Stromwende wollen?


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Das Einzige was Schwarz, zumindest die Bundesmerkel, wirklich will, um jeden Preis an der Macht bleiben.
Egal wie und wie sehr man sich verbiegen muss um in der Waehlergunst zu stehen.

Wird aber eh wieder gut gehen fuer Angie. Die Nichtwaehler werden die Partei mit den meisten Stimmen und dadurch wird alles wieder gut.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du möchtest doch nicht etwas das Schwarz-Gelbe Hick-Hack bei der Stromwende damit schönreden, dass die gar keine Stromwende wollen?



You know better than that. Das habe ich nicht mal ansatzweise gesagt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das Einzige was Schwarz, zumindest die Bundesmerkel, wirklich will, um jeden Preis an der Macht bleiben.


 
Naja, wer will das nicht? Nenne mir eine Partei, die sich nicht darum schert, wieviele Stimmen/Macht sie bekommt. 
Dass Merkel die CDU dafür _relativ_ stark verändert hat, bestreite ich nicht. Dass ist aber Merkel's Problem, und kein CDU-generelles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> You know better than that. Das habe ich nicht mal ansatzweise gesagt.


 
Ich habe kritisiert, dass Schwarz-Gelb eine bestehende AKW-Abschaltung gestoppt hat, um dann kurze Zeit später ne neue Energiewende auszurufen und mit juristisch problematischen Methoden die Abschaltung doch zu erzwingen.
Deine Antwort darauf: Es gibt gar keinen Grund zum Abschalten.
Irgendwie führt dieses Argument noch weniger zu einer souveränen Energiewende, als schwarz-gelb...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe kritisiert, dass Schwarz-Gelb eine bestehende AKW-Abschaltung gestoppt hat, um dann kurze Zeit später ne neue Energiewende auszurufen und mit juristisch problematischen Methoden die Abschaltung doch zu erzwingen.
> Deine Antwort darauf: Es gibt gar keinen Grund zum Abschalten.


 
Es *gab* keinen Grund zum Abschalten. (Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch immer noch keinen, aber das ist nebensächlich.)
Daher war es unproblematisch, die Laufzeitverlängerung zu beschließen. Fukushima konnte keiner vorhersehen, und die Reaktion von Schwarz-Gelb darauf ist das einzige eventuell kritische - man muss aber beachten, dass die Opposition die Regierung dazu gedrängt hat, und dahinter standen - was waren die Umfragen zu dem Zeitpunkt? - ca. 75% der Bevölkerung.

Aber wir drehen uns hier doch eh im Kreis. Weiter bringt diese Diskussion wohl niemanden.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fukushima konnte keiner vorhersehen


 
Na das war nicht weiter schwer sowas vorherzusehen. Immerhin gibt es alle paar Jahre eine Kernschmelze in einem Atomkraftwerk. Meistens natürlich nicht mit solchen Ausnahmen, wobei sogar das gabs auch schon 5-6 mal vorher. Insofern ist es reichlich naiv zu behaupten es wäre überraschend gekommen...


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Es *gab* keinen Grund zum Abschalten. (Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch immer noch keinen, aber das ist nebensächlich.)


Doch den Müll.
Aber wir können den gerne in deinem Keller einlagern oder wenn du keinen hast in deinem Zimmer, wenn du sagst dort gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na das war nicht weiter schwer sowas vorherzusehen. Immerhin gibt es alle paar Jahre eine Kernschmelze in einem Atomkraftwerk. Meistens natürlich nicht mit solchen Ausnahmen, wobei sogar das gabs auch schon 5-6 mal vorher. Insofern ist es reichlich naiv zu behaupten es wäre überraschend gekommen...



So ein Unsinn. Weißt du überhaupt, was eine Kernschmelze ist?
Die einzigen Kernschmelzen, die jemals passiert sind, waren 1979 Three Mile Island und 1986 Tschernobyl, und die letzte partielle Kernschmelze vor Fukushima war 1980 in Frankreich.
Und der Zwischenfall in Japan kam insofern nicht überraschend, als dass ein AKW in einer Erdbeben- *und* Tsunamigefährdeten Region direkt am Ufer gebaut und unzureichend abgesichert wurde.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch den Müll.
> Aber wir können den gerne in deinem Keller einlagern oder wenn du keinen hast in deinem Zimmer, wenn du sagst dort gibt es keine Probleme.


 
Irgendwo ins Ural? Sibirien?
Und ansonsten: Wenn es nicht so stümperhaft gelagert werden würde, dass manche Fässer lecken etc., hätte ich kein Problem damit, in der Nähe der Lagerstätte zu leben. Wo wäre dann auch das Problem?


----------



## mmayr (7. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Weißt du überhaupt, was eine Kernschmelze ist?
> Die einzigen Kernschmelzen, die jemals passiert sind, waren 1979 Three Mile Island und 1986 Tschernobyl, und die letzte partielle Kernschmelze vor Fukushima war 1980 in Frankreich.
> Und der Zwischenfall in Japan kam insofern nicht überraschend, als dass ein AKW in einer Erdbeben- und Tsunamigefährdeten Region direkt am Ufer gebaut und unzureichend abgesichert wurde.
> 
> ...



Du spielst hier den großen Versteher und laberst zugleich nur (Atom)Müll.
Glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass alle atomaren Störfälle (uU inkl. Kernschmelze) öffentlich gemacht wurden? Was ist mit den 2000 Atomwaffentests die bis dato gemacht wurden? Kernschmelze ja oder nein?
Wahrscheinlich stehst du auf der Gehaltsliste eines solchen Konzerns.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und ansonsten: Wenn es nicht so stümperhaft gelagert werden würde, dass manche Fässer lecken etc., hätte ich kein Problem damit, in der Nähe der Lagerstätte zu leben. Wo wäre dann auch das Problem?


 
Stümperhaft spart aber Kosten und das ist das einzige für das sich die Energieunternehmen interessieren.
Würde man ein 100% sicheres Endlager in die Kosten des Atomstroms mit einrechnen -- was ja unmöglich ist da es trotz 50 Jahre Nutzung noch immer keins gibt -- wäre der Atomstrom wahrscheinlich die teuerste Energiequelle überhaupt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Den Müll muss  die BRD entsorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@mmayr: Deine Assoziationen sind soweit hergeholt, dass sie an Trollerei grenzen...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Es *gab* keinen Grund zum Abschalten. (Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch immer noch keinen, aber das ist nebensächlich.)
> Daher war es unproblematisch, die Laufzeitverlängerung zu beschließen. Fukushima konnte keiner vorhersehen, und die Reaktion von Schwarz-Gelb darauf ist das einzige eventuell kritische - man muss aber beachten, dass die Opposition die Regierung dazu gedrängt hat, und dahinter standen - was waren die Umfragen zu dem Zeitpunkt? - ca. 75% der Bevölkerung.



Wie du selbst sagst: Die Sachlage war nach Fukushima die gleiche, wie vor Fukushima. Wie man diese bewertet, ist in der Tat ein totgekautes Thema. Aber fest steht, dass Schwarz-Gelb zu dieser identischen Sachlage zweimal einen Kurswechsel der deutschen Energiepolitik durchgesetzt hat - und zwar in entgegengesetzte Richtungen.
Sowas ist das genaue Gegenteil der von dir proklamierten "souveränen Energiewende". Das ist Fähnchen im Wind ohne Eigenkompetenz. Und das hat (ungeachtet dessen, ob wie man die Ergebnisse nun bewertet) rot-grün nun wirklich besser hingekommen. Die haben zwar wenig Kompetenz bei Vertragsklauseln bewiesen und ggf. nicht die optimalen Ziele gehabt (wobei es vom Betrachter abhängt, in welche Richtung sie denn vom Optimum abwichen), aber sie haben diese Zielsetzung wenigstens ohne schweineteuere und wirtschaftsschädigende Umwege verfolgt.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Weißt du überhaupt, was eine Kernschmelze ist?



Ich denke schon.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die einzigen Kernschmelzen, die jemals passiert sind, waren 1979 Three Mile Island und 1986 Tschernobyl, und die letzte partielle Kernschmelze vor Fukushima war 1980 in Frankreich.



Soso. Also nach meinen Informationen waren es dann schon noch ein paar mehr. Nach meinem Wissensstand gab es mindestens zu 7 partiellen oder vollständigen Kernschmelzen vor den 3 (!) Kernschmelzen in Japan.

Ob partielle oder vollständige Kernschmelze ist dabei erst mal ohne Belang, weil letztlich nicht die Art des Unfalls, sondern dessen Auswirkungen interessant sind. Eben diese Auswirkungen werden in der dir sicher Bekannten INES Bewertungsskala erfasst. Demnach gab es (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit) 14 INES 4 Unfälle, 11 INES 5 Unfälle, 1-2 INES 6 Unfälle und 1-2 INES 7 Unfälle. Je höher die Bewertung, desto übler der Vorfall. So ist z.B. Tschernobyl und Fukushima eine 7.

Es ist dabei auch keine Frage ob es wieder zu solch einem Unfall kommen wird, sondern lediglich eine Frage nach dem wann. Das wird kaum jemand bestreiten können. Da hilft es nichts, wenn man die Augen verschließt, dass ist eine Frage von Wahrscheinlichkeit.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und der Zwischenfall in Japan kam insofern nicht überraschend, als dass ein AKW in einer Erdbeben- *und* Tsunamigefährdeten Region direkt am Ufer gebaut und unzureichend abgesichert wurde.



So wie z.B. deutsche und französische AKWs im erdbebengefährdeten Rheingraben stehen...




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Irgendwo ins Ural? Sibirien?



Au ja, die Leute da sind ja eh egal, dann können die auch den ganzen Atommüll haben.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und ansonsten: Wenn es nicht so stümperhaft gelagert werden würde, dass manche Fässer lecken etc., hätte ich kein Problem damit, in der Nähe der Lagerstätte zu leben. Wo wäre dann auch das Problem?



Ganz schön naiv! Du weißt schon wie lange das Zeug sicher gelagert werden muss? Und du weißt schon wie sich dauerhafte Strahlung auf die meisten Materialien auswirkt?


----------



## Niza (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Irgendwo ins Ural? Sibirien?
> Und ansonsten: Wenn es nicht so stümperhaft gelagert werden würde, dass manche Fässer lecken etc., hätte ich kein Problem damit, in der Nähe der Lagerstätte zu leben. Wo wäre dann auch das Problem?



Immerhin brauchst de dann keine Lampen mehr weil de selber im Dunkeln Strahlst.

@Topic:

 Also ich finde es gut das man vom Atomstrom wegkommt und zu den erneuerbaren Energien immer mehr greift und die ausbaut.

Wenn ich mir meine Nachbarn und so ansehe dann sehe ich immer mehr Solardächer.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Es gibt keine erneuerbaren Energien.
Was fuer ein schrecklicher Ausdruck der immer und immer wieder verwendet wird.
Genausoschlimm wie Raubkopierer.

Alternatie Energie, besser, viel besser.

Ja schoen das jeder sich das Dach zupflastert, aber wieviele davon wirklich aus Gruenden, von der bisherigen Energieerzeugung wegzukommen? Eher ist da der Gedanke eine sichere Anlagequelle zu haben. Und das sind irgendwo die falschen Impulse.

Die Bereitschaft fuer eine alternative Energieverversorgung hoert ja bei der Kabelverlegung auf.
Jeder wuerd theoretisch laut Umfragen ja schon gerne irgendwie anders Strom beziehen, aber bitte legt die Leitungen nicht direkt bei mir und diese bloeden Windraeder stoeren ja auch irgendwie das Landschaftsbild....

Dieses Hin und Her von der Bevoelkerung und der Regierung wird schamlos ausgenutzt von unseren Mafiavereinen aka Energieversorgern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt keine erneuerbaren Energien.
> Was fuer ein schrecklicher Ausdruck der immer und immer wieder verwendet wird.
> Genausoschlimm wie Raubkopierer.
> 
> ...


 Da ist was wahres dran. 

Vor allem das Geschrei nach alternativen Energiequellen, aber sobald dann was gemacht werden soll:
- Neue Hochspannungstrassen bei mir in der Nähe? Kommt gar nicht in Frage.
- Windräder hier? Nö, die die sehen hässlich aus und sollen doch in einen anderen Teil Deutschlands.
- Neue Pumpspeicherkraftwerke und Stauseen? Bloß nicht, macht ja die ganze Umwelt kaputt und zerstört die Heimat.
- Der Strom wird teurer, als Begründung kommt der teure Ökostrom? Tja, spätestens da ist vielen die Umwelt doch nicht mehr so wichtig. (Ob das mit der Begründung stimmt oder nicht ist jetzt mal nebensächlich.)

Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung, dass die Meisten mit ihrer Solaranlage nicht der Umwelt helfen wollen, (soooo umweltfreundlich sind die übrigens auch nicht) sondern einfach nur eine sichere Geldanlage mit möglichst noch Profit suchen.
Außerdem finde ich dieses ganze Offshore gedöns total schwachsinnig. Windräder an die Küste stellen, richtig viel Geld sparen und es später bei der Wartung einfacher haben. 
Wer was gegen Strom aus Kohle- und Atomkraftwerken hat, soll auch mit den alternativen leben können.

PS: Du darfst dich bei Sachen wie z.B. "Energieverbrauch" nicht aufregen, sonst wirst du noch verrückt.


----------



## Niza (7. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Das es sich hier um eine News handelt und nicht um einen Sammelthread gehts hier weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ad-der-wandel-vom-atomstrom-zum-okostrom.html


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @mmayr: Deine Assoziationen sind soweit hergeholt, dass sie an Trollerei grenzen...
> 
> Wie du selbst sagst: Die Sachlage war nach Fukushima die gleiche, wie vor Fukushima. Wie man diese bewertet, ist in der Tat ein totgekautes Thema. Aber fest steht, dass Schwarz-Gelb zu dieser identischen Sachlage zweimal einen Kurswechsel der deutschen Energiepolitik durchgesetzt hat - und zwar in entgegengesetzte Richtungen.
> Sowas ist das genaue Gegenteil der von dir proklamierten "souveränen Energiewende". Das ist Fähnchen im Wind ohne Eigenkompetenz. Und das hat (ungeachtet dessen, ob wie man die Ergebnisse nun bewertet) rot-grün nun wirklich besser hingekommen. Die haben zwar wenig Kompetenz bei Vertragsklauseln bewiesen und ggf. nicht die optimalen Ziele gehabt (wobei es vom Betrachter abhängt, in welche Richtung sie denn vom Optimum abwichen), aber sie haben diese Zielsetzung wenigstens ohne schweineteuere und wirtschaftsschädigende Umwege verfolgt.



Trollerei?
Als Vater zweier Kleinkinder regt mich so ein beschönigender Müll, der hier gepostet wird, maßlos auf.
Genau auf solchen Aussagen basiert jegliche Rechtfertigung, Atomenergie weiter zu forcieren.
Förderungen für Nuklearenergie streichen und schon rentiert sich der ganze Shice nicht mehr!
Ach ja, eine Atombombe hat ja keine Kernschmelze zur Folge. Ist vollkommen harmlos!
2000 Tests sind erwiesen. Endlagerung in nicht stümperhaften Fässern wäre kein Problem. 

Mann Ruyven, Verhaltenskodex im Forum hin oder her, aber manchmal gehört einem einfach der Mund gestopft.

Nuklearenergie ist durch absolut gar nichts zu rechtfertigen!


----------



## Whoosaa (8. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie du selbst sagst: Die Sachlage war nach Fukushima die gleiche, wie vor Fukushima. Wie man diese bewertet, ist in der Tat ein totgekautes Thema. Aber fest steht, dass Schwarz-Gelb zu dieser identischen Sachlage zweimal einen Kurswechsel der deutschen Energiepolitik durchgesetzt hat - und zwar in entgegengesetzte Richtungen.
> Sowas ist das genaue Gegenteil der von dir proklamierten "souveränen Energiewende". Das ist Fähnchen im Wind ohne Eigenkompetenz. Und das hat (ungeachtet dessen, ob wie man die Ergebnisse nun bewertet) rot-grün nun wirklich besser hingekommen. Die haben zwar wenig Kompetenz bei Vertragsklauseln bewiesen und ggf. nicht die optimalen Ziele gehabt (wobei es vom Betrachter abhängt, in welche Richtung sie denn vom Optimum abwichen), aber sie haben diese Zielsetzung wenigstens ohne schweineteuere und wirtschaftsschädigende Umwege verfolgt.



In der Hinsicht, also dass man bei einer einmal getroffenen Entscheidung bleibt, kann man wohl sagen, Rot-Grün hätte es "souveräner" gemacht.
Aber das allein entscheidet nicht darüber, welcher Weg jetzt besser ist. Manchmal erweisen sich "eher spontane" Entscheidungen (oder: Richtungsänderungen) als Glücksfall.. manchmal auch nicht.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.



Soso. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Soso. Also nach meinen Informationen waren es dann schon noch ein paar mehr. Nach meinem Wissensstand gab es mindestens zu 7 partiellen oder vollständigen Kernschmelzen vor den 3 (!) Kernschmelzen in Japan.
> 
> Ob partielle oder vollständige Kernschmelze ist dabei erst mal ohne Belang, weil letztlich nicht die Art des Unfalls, sondern dessen Auswirkungen interessant sind. Eben diese Auswirkungen werden in der dir sicher Bekannten INES Bewertungsskala erfasst. Demnach gab es (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit) 14 INES 4 Unfälle, 11 INES 5 Unfälle, 1-2 INES 6 Unfälle und 1-2 INES 7 Unfälle. Je höher die Bewertung, desto übler der Vorfall. So ist z.B. Tschernobyl und Fukushima eine 7.
> 
> Es ist dabei auch keine Frage ob es wieder zu solch einem Unfall kommen wird, sondern lediglich eine Frage nach dem wann. Das wird kaum jemand bestreiten können. Da hilft es nichts, wenn man die Augen verschließt, dass ist eine Frage von Wahrscheinlichkeit.



Leider nicht ganz korrekt. Im Laufe der Zeit gab es schon so einige Störfälle, das ist ja auch kein Wunder bei über 200 Kernkraftwerken auf der Welt. Speziell in den 50ern - 70ern ging es da hoch her. Seit 1986 allerdings gab es genau einen INES 5 Fall - und eben Fukushima. Die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen haben sich geändert.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> So wie z.B. deutsche und französische AKWs im erdbebengefährdeten Rheingraben stehen...



Erdbebengefährdet =! erdbebengefährdet.
Was in der Rheinebene an Erdbeben erwartet wird, sollte den Kraftwerken nicht schaden. (Sollte - 100%ige Sicherheit kann man nun mal leider nie haben.)



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Au ja, die Leute da sind ja eh egal, dann können die auch den ganzen Atommüll haben.



Im Norden Sibiriens gibt es Gebiete, in denen du auf hunderten von Kilometern niemanden antriffst. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da jemand gestört fühlen könnte. Außer natürlich, man fängt mit Juchtenkäfer und Co. an.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz schön naiv! Du weißt schon wie lange das Zeug sicher gelagert werden muss? Und du weißt schon wie sich dauerhafte Strahlung auf die meisten Materialien auswirkt?



Wie gesagt: Wenn es adäquat gelagert werden würde. Und damit meine ich nicht, in "besonders sichere Fässer", und dann halt verrotten lassen.



mmayr schrieb:


> Förderungen für Nuklearenergie streichen [...]



So leid es mir tut, aber hier muss ich dir zustimmen. 
Subventionen komplett streichen - für Nuklearenergie wie für alternative Energien. Und dann den Markt (sprich: Stromkunden) entscheiden lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

@all:

Nizas Sammelthread-Ambitionen liefen zwar ein bißchen daneben, aber die Idee war ganz sicher gut.
Weitere Antworten meinerseits, die nicht direkt diesen Thread/nur Strompreise betreffen, sondern (auch) Energiepolitik allgemein, deswegen hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-energiepolitik-die-dritte-2.html#post5066697
Wäre nett, wenn andere Leute ihre Diskussionen auch dahin verlagern, wenn sie dort besser passen.




mmayr schrieb:


> Trollerei?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Dem letzten Satz stimme ich bekanntermaßen zu, dem Vorletzten aber auch. Und wenn Leute anfangen, AKWs und Kernwaffenexplosionen zu vermischen und Diskussionsteilnehmern beleidigende Ausdrücke und Unterstellungen an den Kopf zu werfen, dann stimme ich diesem Satz ganz besonders zu.


----------



## Petathebest (17. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Was mich stört, wenn man aufgrund der hohen Energiepreise energiesparende Geräte kaufen will, rentieren sich die Mehrkosten in der Regel erst nach mehreren Jahren. Fängt bei LED Glühbirnen an, geht aber die A+++ Elektrogeräte bis zur neuen besonders sparenden Heizung. Da zahle ich dann 10k mehr in der Anschaffung, die habe ich dann nach 10 oder 15 Jahren evtl. raus. Dann ist aber bald schon wieder eine neue Heizung fällig. Ich kann nicht glauben, dass hier die realen Kosten irgendeine Rolle spielen. Da wird ordentlich drauf geschlagen unter dem Vorwand, viel zu sparen. Dass das eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, sehen viele nicht, weil alles altert und kaputt gehen kann, neue Technik auch höhere Wartungskosten verursacht usw.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Welche Heizung ist denn nach 15 Jahren so runter, dass sie ersetzt werden muss? Kauf was vernünftiges, dann hast du 30 Jahre deine Ruhe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*

Zudem ist es ja nicht so, als würde man damit Geräte ersetzen, die noch 15 Jahre gehalten hätten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. April 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht, also dass man bei einer einmal getroffenen Entscheidung bleibt, kann man wohl sagen, Rot-Grün hätte es "souveräner" gemacht..


.
Die Rot-Grüne Bunte Regierung hat doch noch nie etwas "souverän" gemacht.
Oder meinst Du die Sozialhiferegelung (Hartz-Gesetze)?

Die stümperhaften Sprücheklopfer sind doch von heute auf morgen umgefallen, als sie die dicke Kohle kassiert haben.
Sie haben alle Prinzipien aus der Oppositionszeit über Bord geworfen und sich benommen wie die Axt im Walde.
Die Regierungswagen wurden immer größer (A8, BMW, Daimler Benz, ...).

Und dann haben sie gegen die eigene Bevölkerung regiert.

Eine kWh kostet auch heute noch ca. 10 Cent mit Steuern in der Herstellung und Verteilung.

Weshalb wurden denn die Erzeuger nicht an den Kosten für alternative Energien beteiligt, sondern das ganze auf den Verbraucher umgelegt?
Weshalb wurde denn der nicht vollzogene, aber vom Bürger bezahlte Netzausbau nicht bestraft?
Wieso erhalten Stromfresser Rabatte?

WAS hat da denn der rot-grüne Amateurverein GEÄNDERT?

Ach ja, drei mal den Kraftstoffpreis hat man erhöht.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weshalb wurden denn die Erzeuger nicht an den Kosten für alternative Energien beteiligt, sondern das ganze auf den Verbraucher umgelegt?


 
Stimmt, die Erzeuger hätten das nicht auf die Verbraucher umgelegt, sondern die Mehrkosten einfach von ihren Gewinnen bezahlt... 

Sei bitte nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass irgendwelche Mehrkosten von Erzeugern nicht vom Verbraucher gezahlt werden! Das ist branchenunabhängig nicht nur immer so, sondern auch der einzig gangbare Weg. Woher soll denn das Geld kommen. Entweder direkt vom Kunden oder als Subvention vom Staat, also auch vom Kunden...


Auch wenns am Thema vorbeigeht. Die Hartz Gesetze sind alles andere als stümperhaft umgesetzt worden. Das man da nicht auf Anhieb alles 100% richtig justiert hat - geschenkt. Das lässt sich sicherlich bei der Komplexität des Themas auch nicht auf Anhieb perfekt hinbekommen. Die Reform der sozialen Netzwerke war auch mind. 10 Jahre überfällig, nur hat sich Kohl da nicht rangetraut, weil er an der Macht bleiben wollte und das Thema sehr undankbar ist. 
Umgefallen ist bei rot-grün da auch niemand, weil wenn die Regierung damals umgefallen wäre, dann wäre Schröder sicherlich nicht abgewählt worden. Unabhängig ob man die Gesetzgebung in dem Fall gelungen oder nicht findet hat Rot-Grün unter Schröder daran aus Überzeugung festgehalten obgleich man daraufhin Wahl um Wahl verloren hat - das verdient mMn Respekt! Merkel traue ich nicht zu an einer Überzeugung festzuhalten und dafür Wahlniederlagen in kauf zu nehmen - siehe Atomausstieg... 

Die CDU hat im Übrigen ungemein profitiert, weil man die notwendige aber unpopuläre Reform des sozialen Netzes nicht hat selbst machen müssen und die Anderen dafür vom Wähler abgestraft wurden. Profitiert hat dann Merkel auch von dem darauf einsetzenden Aufschwung bzw. der Erholung der Wirtschaft und des Arbeitsmarktes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

*AW: Strompreis erhöht sich deutlich für 2013*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Erzeuger hätten das nicht auf die Verbraucher umgelegt, sondern die Mehrkosten einfach von ihren Gewinnen bezahlt...


 
Eben.
Zumal der Deal damals immerhin beinhaltete, dass die Erzeuger im Gegenzug ihre schönen AKWs abschalten. Die hat ihnen Merkel dann ja wieder gegeben, für noch mehr Gewinne (respektive: für hohe Strafzahlungen, die der Bund vermutlich nach der dann-doch-Abschaltung zahlen muss)...


----------

